# En direct de la maison de Simon



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Et voila, après la keynote, nous bande de suisse on est aller chez simon boir et manger !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Vous êtes la les gars ???  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (18 Juillet 2002)

C'est encore "la Puce" qui va faire la vaisselle? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* C'est encore "la Puce" qui va faire la vaisselle? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/quote]

Elle est pas encore arrivée /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

sinon, c'est une bonne idée /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2002)

Euh ben quoi elle est pas cool ma maison /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Bon va falloir starter les grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> * Euh ben quoi elle est pas cool ma maison /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Bon va falloir starter les grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *



Aller j'ai fiam /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

C'est bien un suisse ça, il n'a pas encore sorti les bouteilles.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Aller j'ai faim /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Bon ben tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (18 Juillet 2002)

On mange tôt dans vos montagnes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous prendrez quoi pour les faire glisser vos grillades?


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* C'est bien un suisse ça, il n'a pas encore sorti les bouteilles.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

J'attend sur toi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 
Vous prendrez quoi pour les faire glisser vos grillades?  *<hr /></blockquote>

Smirnoff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Je tien à noter que la connection de Simon tien super bien... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Je tien à noter que la connection de Simon tien super bien... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *



Pourtant ça chauffe tellement que la neige fond autour de la maison !!!!


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Pourtant ça chauffe tellement que la neige fond autour de la maison !!!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

On va pas pouvoir skier ce soir... dommage /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Je tien à noter que la connection de Simon tien super bien... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *



La pauvre elle a jamais été mise a aussi rude épreuve et je pense qu'elle va l'être encore longtemps /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

La pauvre elle a jamais été mise a aussi rude épreuve et je pense qu'elle va l'être encore longtemps /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Héhé... Vu ce qu'on lui fait subire la pauvre... mais je prefere la ligne de l'EPFL /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

Snif, le saucisson est mort dans les estomacs de tout le monde, y en a plus.


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> * Snif, le saucisson est mort dans les estomacs de tout le monde, y en a plus.  *



Oui mais il y a la pizza /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

et puis l'heure de la danette approche .........

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Smirnoff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
Attention au casque en plomb,j'fais que passer (cadeau du resto MacG)
Et faites pas du vin chaud avec  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 





   [/b]<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Ma belle-mere admire les rossignols du caroubier. <hr /></blockquote> 

Qui c'est qui trouve


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Dialogue de sourd sur iChat /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

- Salut Patrick.
- Ca pue la trique

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Ola la vodka elle descend pas mal vite /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

Hips !!!


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* Dialogue de sourd sur iChat /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Ola la vodka elle descend pas mal vite /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Et l'autre qui dit qu'il boit pas  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> * Hips !!!  *



deja bourré et il est que 21 heure /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Elle est folle de la messe.
Elle est molle de la fesse.


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />*  &lt;/font&gt;&lt;blockquote&gt;&lt;font class="small"&gt;Citer:&lt;/font&gt;&lt;hr /&gt;
 Ma belle-mere admire les rossignols du caroubier. <hr /></blockquote> 

Qui c'est qui trouve  *<hr /></blockquote>

moua moua moua

Ma belle-mere admire les roubignols du carossier.

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

Pizza à la vodka ..... Gloups gloups

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* Pizza à la vodka ..... Gloups gloups

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Miammmmmm /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## ricchy (18 Juillet 2002)

sous la contrainte de Gjouvenat je post ce message /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## .: Manu :. (18 Juillet 2002)

Les photos


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

.: Manu :. a dit:
			
		

> * Les photos *



Comme j'suis bo !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2002)

.: Manu :. a dit:
			
		

> * Les photos *



bah ça va, vous êtes sages!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Je tiens à préciser que nous sommes entrain d'utiliser Airport malgré le nombre taré de câble qu'il y sur la table /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

bah ça va, vous êtes sages!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Attend un peu de voir les bouteilles... Heu sinon, chercher l'erreur dans les sernieres images /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Attend un peu de voir les bouteilles...  *<hr /></blockquote>

mais elle sont planqué ou ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

mais elle sont planqué ou ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

On en voit un peu mais pas toute... on fera une photo quand on aura tout bu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

On en voit un peu mais pas toute... on fera une photo quand on aura tout bu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

 * j'aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiivvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

  j'aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiivvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee *<hr /></blockquote>

on t'attend... mais fais vite... les bouteilles sont bientot vide... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

mmmmmmmmmm danette-vodka


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2002)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> * mmmmmmmmmm danette-vodka  *



et ça a quel gout ?

(je m'en prend pas je boycotte danone ! neslte rulez !)


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

et ça a quel gout ?

(je m'en prend pas je boycotte danone ! neslte rulez !)   *<hr /></blockquote>

tu sais pas ce que tu manque /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* C'est encore "la Puce" qui va faire la vaisselle?  *[/quote]

Tu as raison, elle est en train de la faire en ce moment meme /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Tu as raison, elle est en train de la faire en ce moment meme /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Mais non elle a finit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Mais non elle a finit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>

qu'elle ne bouge pas je lui en ramene /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

qu'elle ne bouge pas je lui en ramene /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Arrete tu vas la dégouter /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Attention, elle ce fait un login.... tous aux abris /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

et ça a quel gout ?

(je m'en prend pas je boycotte danone ! neslte rulez !)   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est pas du vrai danone, c'est la marque d'intermarché.


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

La Puce (qui n'arrive pas a recuperer son mot de passe /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif)

Alors vous aviez pariez que je ferai la vaisselle et bein c'est gagné! parcequ'avec 5 mac'accro qui se la pète sur leur mac vous auriez pas fait autrement!!
Et d'abord ils sont complètement bourrés à la Vodka alors pour se lever du mac aux toilettes c'est problématique alors pour distinguer un disque dur externe d' une fourchette faut y aller!!!!

Vu que ya plus de mac pour moi je m'occupe à la cuisine pour pas faire trop partie du décor!!!


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Arrete tu vas la dégouter /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Attention, elle ce fait un login.... tous aux abris /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

m'en fou j'ai tous les outils pour faire sauters les login /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

m'en fou j'ai tous les outils pour faire sauters les login /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Hi hi hi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par La Puce:</font><hr />*
Vu que ya plus de mac pour moi je m'occupe à la cuisine pour pas faire trop partie du décor!!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

Même le sien elle n'y a plus accès, Simon lui a piqué son iBook.


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Arrete tu vas la dégouter /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Attention, elle ce fait un login.... tous aux abris /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Toujours la Puce /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Eh toi la bas en face en jaune...oui toi!!!
Moi g pas besoin de login pèarce que je squoite chez Simon et Na!!!!
Et pis d'abord ton ordi il est tout moche!
Et chtok


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Hi hi hi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Bon j'ai des photos pour elle, elle est ou ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 
Et pis d'abord ton ordi il est tout moche!
Et chtok  *<hr /></blockquote>

et l'autre... non mais... mon ti moche... mais vous avez vu ca ??? arf j'y crois pas...

Tu as vu ton tibook toi.... non mais.... suis véxé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

Bon j'ai des photos pour elle, elle est ou ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

A coté de Simon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

Bon j'ai des photos pour elle, elle est ou ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

je confirme les dir du poussin en face!
A côté de Simon le bleu


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 
le bleu  *<hr /></blockquote>

A lunnette /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

A lunnette /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

et il se croit drôle /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

A lunnette /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

T'a quoi contre les gens a luntetes  ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Ca y est.... la puce nous fais du chantage maintenant.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

T'a quoi contre les gens a luntetes  ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif






*<hr /></blockquote>

A moi rien... enfin sur simon, des lentilles serais mieux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

T'a quoi contre les gens a luntetes  ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif







*<hr /></blockquote>

Il a trop manger de Danette et pis le ptit poussin y supporte pas trop /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Bon la Puce vous souhaite bonne nuit car elle bosse demain /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Bon la Puce vous souhaite bonne nuit car elle bosse demain /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Et moi, je suis censé etre au boulot à 7h30 et il y a plus de train /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

Bon, allez, je vous dit au-revoir, j'ai un peu de route pour rentrer chez moi ......

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* Bon, allez, je vous dit au-revoir, j'ai un peu de route pour rentrer chez moi ......

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

tu es pas encor parti ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Et moi, je suis censé etre au boulot à 7h30 et il y a plus de train /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben tu as un gentil bleu qui te propose de dormir chez lui /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif alors t'arrête de faire le pénible /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

tu es pas encor parti ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Vroooooooooooooooooooooooom


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Vroooooooooooooooooooooooom  *<hr /></blockquote>

La voiture est pas parti.... et toi non plus.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Et moi, je suis censé etre au boulot à 7h30 et il y a plus de train /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

plus de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?







!!!!!!!!


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Ouais non plutot une moto mais elle est restée à la maison.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2002)




----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Test :
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Ca marche /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Ca marche /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 




*<hr /></blockquote>

de dieu t'en as encore bcp des machin dans le genre en stock ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

de dieu t'en as encore bcp des machin dans le genre en stock ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 




*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu as fini ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Juillet 2002)

'






C'est Limewire qui tourne sur l'iBook là ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

'+


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* '


C'est Limewire qui tourne sur l'iBook là ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

'+   *<hr /></blockquote>

Mort de rire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* '

C'est Limewire qui tourne sur l'iBook là ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

'+   *<hr /></blockquote>

Non là c'est la version Pro qui tourne acheter pour l'occasion


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Non là c'est la version Pro qui tourne acheter pour l'occasion  *<hr /></blockquote>

Et bien plus rapide en plus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Et bien plus rapide en plus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben les gars vous dormez ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Et bien plus rapide en plus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je crois que tu t'imagines même pas comment cela va monstre vite, on a pu télécharger plein de truc monstre cool...iTunes 3 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif par exemple


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Ben les gars vous dormez ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Euh ben non je dors pas , je te rapelle que Manu fais du Director, toi tu fais je sais pas quoi et Richard nous joue à Tombe Rider sous OS 9 (tout fout le can /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif) et moi je te répond patiemment


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Je crois que tu t'imagines meme pas comment cela va monstre vite, on a pu telecharger plein de truc monstre cool...iTunes 3 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif par exemple  *<hr /></blockquote>

Vive limewire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 
et moi je te répond patiemment  *<hr /></blockquote>

Et moi tu crois que je fais koi ??? hein... non mais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Et moi tu crois que je fais koi ??? hein... non mais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben tu me repond patiemment gentillement comme quelqu'un de très gentil /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Ben tu me repond patiemment gentillement comme quelqu'un de très gentil /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais et ca fait 20 min que j'attend /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Ouais et ca fait 20 min que j'attend /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

hé oula j'attend de nouveau /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Alllllllllllo les gard vous etes la ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Et laisser moi pas tout seul /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Et laisser moi pas tout seul /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   *



Snniiifffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)




----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)




----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



3 heure du mat, le basket à coup de mini mars fonctionne à merveille /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif et Manu sruf ds l'escalier parce que son "vieux" PowerMac G4 à de problème d'antenne Airport /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

3 heure du mat, le basket à coup de mini mars fonctionne à merveille /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif et Manu sruf ds l'escalier parce que son "vieux" PowerMac G4 à de problème d'antenne Airport /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Powerbook mon pauvre.... powerbook /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Euh Greg arrête ds lancer des mini mars sur l'interrupteur de mon disque externe, merci ah oui et autre remarques Manu vient de remarquer que s'il ce mettait de l'autre côté de la table il pouvait surfer avec sont PowerBook G4 (OK pardon greg) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon, arrete de te trainer par terre bordel /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Simon, arrete de te trainer par terre bordel /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



C'est pas possible... mais quel gamin celui la /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

He je crois que la puce ronfle /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Euh Greg arrête ds lancer des mini mars sur l'interrupteur de mon disque externe, merci ah oui et autre remarques Manu vient de remarquer que s'il ce mettait de l'autre côté de la table il pouvait surfer avec sont PowerBook G4 (OK pardon greg) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



Arrêtez de jouer avec la nourriture .....

Le pauvre Manu, ça fait toute la soirée qu'il se morfond avec ses problèmes d'airport.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

Je viens de garer la vrooooooooooooooom devant chez moi, et me voilà de retour.


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

Gjouvenat, t'as viré Homer, et t'as donné RendezVous à Simon ?


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Arrêtez de jouer avec la nourriture .....

Le pauvre Manu, ça fait toute la soirée qu'il se morfond avec ses problèmes d'airport.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Pour Manu c'est bon il lui suffisait de changer de place /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif (prendre celle de Richard)... et pis d'abord on joue pas au fait du sport...


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Le pauvre Manu, ça fait toute la soirée qu'il se morfond avec ses problèmes d'airport.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Non c'est bon.... il a prit la place de richy /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* Je viens de garer la vrooooooooooooooom devant chez moi, et me voilà de retour.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Tiens j'ai pas entendu la voiture /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Pour Manu c'est bon il lui suffisait de changer de place /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif (prendre celle de Richard)... et pis d'abord on joue pas au fait du sport...  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est marrant il  y a 4 membres sur le forums, Greg, Manu, Jean-iMarc et Moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

et pis d'abord on joue pas au fait du sport...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ah, si c'est du sport, alors, il n'y a rien à dire.


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Ah, si c'est du sport, alors, il n'y a rien à dire.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Et pis pour RendezVous enfin l'avatard tu bouges pas je reviens ds deux secondes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif juste pour toi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Tiens j'ai pas entendu la voiture /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai dis "*devant chez moi* ", Tu ne t'es pas planqué dans le coffre j'espère.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

J'ai dis "devant chez moi ", Tu ne t'es pas planqué dans le coffre j'espère.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Merde... tu ma entendu ???


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Et pis pour RendezVous enfin l'avatard tu bouges pas je reviens ds deux secondes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif juste pour toi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Voilà Jean-iMarc rien que pour toi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## .: Manu :. (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

C'est marrant il  y a 4 membres sur le forums, Greg, Manu, Jean-iMarc et Moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Oui oui Manu il est là avec Aiport (depuis les escaliers)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par .: Manu :.:</font><hr />* 

Oui oui Manu il est là avec Aiport (depuis les escaliers)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Mouarrfffffff


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Tu dors deja Jean-imarc ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Voilà Jean-iMarc rien que pour toi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Merci,

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

de rien....
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Tu dors deja Jean-imarc ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *



Non, je n'arrivais plus à répondre, alors j'ai rebooté ie (on se tait dans la salle).

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Je comprend mieux pourquoi tu as mis autant de temps pour répondre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Je comprend mieux pourquoi tu as mis autant de temps pour répondre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



C'est vrais, les francais ils connaissant pas le pomme c ; pomme v /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

Tu sais, Simon, c'est pas humain une saucisse pareille.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* Tu sais, Simon, c'est pas humain une saucisse pareille.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je sais mais j'ai déjé pris Rennnnnndezzzzvouuuusssss chez mon medecin /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif moi aussi je peux mettre des smileys partout /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

C'est vrais, les francais ils connaissant pas le pomme c ; pomme v /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    

au fait, ça sers à quoi : pomme c ; pomme v    ?????????

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

au fait, ça sers à quoi : pomme c ; pomme v    ?????????

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est bien ce que je pensais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> *  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Simon vien de dire que tu etais con /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    pomme c ; pomme v    

au fait, ça sers à quoi : pomme c ; pomme v    ?????????

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est bon a fait le nécessaire avec Greg sur le forum Suggestion /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Ah oui faut qu'on fasse péter le nombre de pages du thread /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Ah oui faut qu'on fasse péter le nombre de pages du thread /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Mouarf... c'est parti /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Simon vien de dire que tu etais con /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est même pô vrai /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Mouarf... c'est parti /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Hé hé...


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

C'est bon a fait le nécessaire avec Greg sur le forum Suggestion /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif*<hr /></blockquote>

Mouarf... mais non fallais rien dire... c'est plus drole /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Moi je dis demain matin avec Greg on plus d'étoile parce quel'on a trop foutu la merde /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Moi je dis demain matin avec Greg on plus d'étoile parce quel'on a trop foutu la merde /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



C'est du francais ca ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Moi je dis demain matin avec Greg on plus d'étoile parce quel'on a trop foutu la merde /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Ok c'est bon crier pas je prend le tour pour les chiottes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Moi je dis demain matin avec Greg on plus d'étoile parce quel'on a trop foutu la merde /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Sinon, on a deja commencer à baisser dans les étoiles... c'est qui la balance ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Ok c'est bon crier pas je prend le tour pour les chiottes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est koi ces bruit qui sorte des chiottes simon ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

C'est koi ces bruit qui sorte des chiottes simon ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

une idée !!!! On rallume le gril /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

jean-iMarc une ptite saucisse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

C'est même pô vrai /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

hé menteur lulu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

une idée !!!! On rallume le gril /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

jean-iMarc une ptite saucisse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Il est capable de refaire le chemin pour re-venir ici /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Si il trouve ou c'est /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

hé menteur lulu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

euh y a Greg qui a dit qu'il pompait qqch mais je sais pas quoi ????????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

euh y a Greg qui a dit qu'il pompait qqch mais je sais pas quoi ????????!!!!!!!!!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

Moi pomper ??? Pomper koi ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

euh y a Greg qui a dit qu'il pompait qqch mais je sais pas quoi ????????!!!!!!!!!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

euh y a Greg qui pleure je comprends pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

euh y a Greg qui pleure je comprends pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est la fatigue et les smirnoff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

C'est la fatigue et les smirnoff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Smirnoff mes fesses oui cela fait 6 heures que lui carburé à la thé froid euh pardon y parait que je parle pas la france /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif donc cela fait 6 heures que l'on carbure on thé froid, d'ailleur sje tiens à remercier intenssement le Coop de nous avoir fais une action pour 12 litres de thé froid à 6,90 au lieu de 10 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif non franchement trop cool


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Toi et le francais ca fait vraiment deux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

C'est bon a fait le nécessaire avec Greg sur le forum Suggestion /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif*<hr /></blockquote>

tout pareil !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 
Ah oui faut qu'on fasse péter le nombre de pages du thread /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

tu as beaucoup d'espoir, nous ne sommes plus que 4, dont certains plein de vodka (tiens, je vais me prendre un p'tit rosé moi). /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Toi et le francais ca fait vraiment deux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *



deux t'es encaure tro genty parce ke frenchemant pa taup


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

deux t'es encaure tro genty parce ke frenchemant pa taup  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouaich j'vois ca... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Et vas y l'Simon, cul sec sur un vers de thé froid /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Ouaich j'vois ca... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Et vas y l'Simon, cul sec sur un vers de thé froid /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

je te dis que cela marche


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

une idée !!!! On rallume le gril /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

jean-iMarc une ptite saucisse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ok pour la saucisse, mais avec un mini mars alors.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

A ouais ca marche...

Pas mal n'empeche... bel effort /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Ah je crois que tu voulais dire que l'on est un peu omniprésent ce soir sur les forums, (enfin ce soir c'est un grand mot, plutot ce matin en faite)


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Ok pour la saucisse, mais avec un mini mars alors.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Griller le mini mars alors /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Ok pour la saucisse, mais avec un mini mars alors.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

euh les mini mars cela va pas etre possible par contre un peu de danette c'est possible, ou une pizza, ou des grillades ou une salade de pate un ballon de foot babibel /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

euh les mini mars cela va pas etre possible par contre un peu de danette c'est possible, ou une pizza, ou des grillades ou une salade de pate un ballon de foot babibel /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Hum de la dannette grillé superbe... bon c'est à mon tour d'aller aux WC /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Il est capable de refaire le chemin pour re-venir ici /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Si il trouve ou c'est /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

L'appel de l'estomac fait faire des choses étonnantes parfois !!!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Allez on est sur le bon rythme on se fait une page par demie heure c'est tout bon on peut le faire allez les mecs on se motive /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

L'appel de l'estomac fait faire des choses étonnantes parfois !!!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Par contre si tu veux tu peux venir pour le ptit déj /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif tartines de confiture et de nutella /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Par contre si tu veux tu peux venir pour le ptit déj /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif tartines de confiture et de nutella /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Miam /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

NOn mais cela devrait être interdit de fermer les forums comme ça je vous jure on failli se faire couper ds notre élan /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif mais ne vous inquiétez pas on est toujours là /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * NOn mais cela devrait être interdit de fermer les forums comme ça je vous jure on failli se faire couper ds notre élan /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif mais ne vous inquiétez pas on est toujours là /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



Il fallait le dire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

On a p'tere fait peter le serveur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Et manu po cool le gars... vien jouer avec nous.... aller /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Manu y veut pas jouer avec nous sur les forums, mais c'est peut-être que l'on prend un peu trop place sur la bande passante, mais quoi que si l'on trouve un compromis entre le rapport des resistances on peut optimiser la bande passant mais pas la valeur del'amplification /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif....ah oui au fait Richard on a besoin de toi.-...aahh Manu aux chiottes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

J'halucine il post plus vite que son ombre ce mec /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Manu y veut pas jouer avec nous sur les forums, mais c'est peut-être que l'on prend un peu trop place sur la bande passante, mais quoi que si l'on trouve un compromis entre le rapport des resistances on peut optimiser la bande passant mais pas la valeur del'amplification /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif....ah oui au fait Richard on a besoin de toi.-...aahh Manu aux chiottes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



Fais gaffe manu ca doit pas sentir bon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Non a part ça on pète tous les stats pour les championnats du monde de Airport web surfin in the kitchen /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * J'halucine il post plus vite que son ombre ce mec /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



L'homme qui postait plus vite que son clavier /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Non a part ça on pète tous les stats pour les championnats du monde de Airport web surfin in the kitchen /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



.... on the forums macg /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Ouais mais faut dire que mes post sont bcp plus réfléchit que les tiens /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Ouais mais faut dire que mes post sont bcp plus réfléchit que les tiens /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Ca c'est bien possible /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif mais j'parle francais... ou du moin un peu pret /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Le jour ce lève /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Le jour vient de se lever, mon ami du matin chicoret /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif en bref DééééééDéééééééééééé revient /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif privat jock /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Le jour ce lève /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Et il fait bo en plus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * On a p'tere fait peter le serveur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

P't être oui, mais quoi qu'il en soit, moi, je vais dormir un peu, donc à tout à l'heure sur ce sujet dès que je me réveille.

'nuit tous /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

euh j'ai peux l'impression que l'on se repéte un peu les deux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif non /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * n bref DééééééDéééééééééééé revient /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif privat jock /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



Quel tête de cochon ce cochon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

P't être oui, mais quoi qu'il en soit, moi, je vais dormir un peu, donc à tout à l'heure sur ce sujet dès que je me réveille.

'nuit tous /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Bonnet de nuit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

P't être oui, mais quoi qu'il en soit, moi, je vais dormir un peu, donc à tout à l'heure sur ce sujet dès que je me réveille.

'nuit tous /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Bonne nuit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Bonne nuit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Pour les autres.... on ne se regarde pas quand on post /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Bonne nuit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Greg je te rapelle qu'on est sur un forum français alors fait un effort pour parler la france correctement /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Greg je te rapelle qu'on est sur un forum français alors fait un effort pour parler la france correctement /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Moi j'parle le suisse romand /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon est au toillette /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Simon est au toillette /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif   *



Ah il sort.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Ah il sort.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

et Manu repart ds l'escalier.....il a trouvé son IP "I'll be back" dit-il et revient en courant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Ahhh on a retrouvé DéééééééééDééééééééééé http://perso.wanadoo.fr/philippe.legouin/Pubs/lejeudeloie.mpg


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Ahhh on a retrouvé DéééééééééDééééééééééé http://perso.wanadoo.fr/philippe.legouin/Pubs/lejeudeloie.mpg *<hr /></blockquote>

Et la Claude elle est où ???? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Bon pour ce reveiller ce matin un ptit gag /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif



 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Un Suisse est poursuivi pour avoir accueilli, dans sa maison , des centaines d'araignées, des sauriens , des rats , des lapins, des tortues, etc... C'est injuste: je connais un type qui avait fait la même chose sur son bateau, et cela lui a valu une page dans la bible .

 <hr /></blockquote>


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Pour le gag faut m'excuser mais j'ai fait un simple copier coller et j'avais même pas regarder le gag /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* Bon pour ce reveiller ce matin un ptit gag /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif



 &lt;/font&gt;&lt;blockquote&gt;&lt;font class="small"&gt;Citer:&lt;/font&gt;&lt;hr /&gt;
 Un Suisse est poursuivi pour avoir accueilli, dans sa maison , des centaines d'araignées, des sauriens , des rats , des lapins, des tortues, etc... C'est injuste: je connais un type qui avait fait la même chose sur son bateau, et cela lui a valu une page dans la bible .

 <hr /></blockquote>   *<hr /></blockquote>

retient toi pour ce genre de connerie stp /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

retient toi pour ce genre de connerie stp /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Un ptit gag pour détendre l'atomosphère ????


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Un ptit gag pour détendre l'atomosphère ????  *<hr /></blockquote>

Non non ca ira /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Greg y tire une drôle de tête /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif








tout ça pour poster un sondage


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 






tout ça pour poster un sondage  *<hr /></blockquote>

Qui ne marche pas, je tien à le dire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

12 Heures de suite non stop de forums on vient de peter tous les stats réalisé depuis le début de ces forums /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * 12 Heures de suite non stop de forums on vient de peter tous les stats réalisé depuis le début de ces forums /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



Non maintenant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

cette fois c'est bon on avait une minute d'avance sorry /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Non maintenant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

maintenant aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * cette fois c'est bon on avait une minute d'avance sorry /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Ouais veuillez escuser simon, il est fatiguer le pauvre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Ouais veuillez escuser simon, il est fatiguer le pauvre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Scusez moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

maintenant aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

et ben non  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

C'est l'heure de la partie de foot... on revien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

et ben non  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

c'est bon le ballon babibel est sur le gril


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Une ptite fondue les jeunes, pour le ptit dej trop top


ahhhh mi-temps Greg au chiotte /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* Une ptite fondue les jeunes, pour le ptit dej trop top


ahhhh mi-temps Greg au chiotte /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben faut bien que je digere un peu...

Manu au chiotte /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

c'est bon le ballon babibel est sur le gril  *<hr /></blockquote>

Oupssss.... il est fondu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Ben faut bien que je digere un peu...

Manu au chiotte /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ola ça sent le jaguar /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (crise de fou rire)


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Ola ça sent le jaguar /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (crise de fou rire)  *<hr /></blockquote>

Non ca pu le jaguar /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Allez on se reveille la dans mais y a personne ma parole /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ;D En tout cas rien sur les forums techniques /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Allez Debut cette une belle journée ensoleillée qui s'annonce /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAASSSSSS dit Greg


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAASSSSSS dit Greg  *<hr /></blockquote>

Et c'est peu dire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

1697...


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

1698...


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

1699


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

1700


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

A couvert Greg est a poil /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif et ne me demandez pas pourquoi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

bon ben va falloir arrêter parce qu'y partent fin des débats et par solidarité je propose que tout le bar pour la journée /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif exactement à 7h15 oups appelle sur le téléphone jour du forum OS X...je reviens


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * A couvert Greg est a poil /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif et ne me demandez pas pourquoi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *



Pkoi ???? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * téléphone jour du forum OS X...je reviens  *



Téléphone rouge simon.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Je trouve ca petit simon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Oups les poubelles sont passées simon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Bon on va aller dormir dans le train sous peu avec manu, simon on te laisse les clef du bar /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

C'est bon mais la c'est les chiottes qui m'appellent /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Et un pit stop pour Simon, un /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * C'est bon mais la c'est les chiottes qui m'appellent /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



J'ai rien entendu mais je crois qu'elle m'appel aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

J'ai rien entendu mais je crois qu'elle m'appel aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Piouf après le passage de simon, ca sent pas bon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Piouf après le passage de simon, ca sent pas bon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est encore plus fort la /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Oupsss simon c'est endormi sur son ibook /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Oupsss simon c'est endormi sur son ibook /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



A non que je suis con, c'est celui de ca puce /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

bon elle vient cette 10eme page ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Nous Sommes des Heros Dix En Une Nuit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * bon elle vient cette 10eme page ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *



yesssss enfin....


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Aller un dernier post pour la route... bonne nuit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Aller un dernier post pour la route... bonne nuit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



C'et ils sont ds le train /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif enfin s'ils se sont pas endormi à la gare, moi aussi je vais aller faire un ptit somme parce que j'en peux plus du tout /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

C'et ils sont ds le train /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif enfin s'ils se sont pas endormi à la gare, moi aussi je vais aller faire un ptit somme parce que j'en peux plus du tout /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Zêtes quand même une sacré équipe de touriste moi je touve foutu étudiant dans ton cas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

Et foutu touriste d'apprenti dans le cas de greg /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Et foutu alcoolique dans heuu merde tralalalal la montagne est tellement jolieeeeeuuu


----------



## .: Manu :. (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

C'et ils sont ds le train /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif enfin s'ils se sont pas endormi à la gare, moi aussi je vais aller faire un ptit somme parce que j'en peux plus du tout /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je confirme que nous ne nous sommes pas endormi à la gare /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif En tout cas pas à Lausanne Greg j'en sais rien si il vit toujours  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr />* 

Zêtes quand même une sacré équipe de touriste moi je touve foutu étudiant dans ton cas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>

C'était pour fêter ma première semaine de vacances /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

C'est vrai que sur la fin il me semble que je loupais de plus en plus de mot ds mes phrases (bon certains vont dire que cela ne change pas d'habitude /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif et y z'ont pas tout tord) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Tu as fini ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

bah ça va, vous êtes sages!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

J'étais pas la c'est pour ca /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

C'est qui ?!


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr />* C'est qui ?!




*<hr /></blockquote>

Eric /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif très sympa d'ailleurs /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2002)

Dis Simon ! ta maison, elle est quand même pas bleue et adossée à la colline ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Si j'avais su, j'aurais apporté ma guitare !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Dis Simon ! ta maison, elle est quand même pas bleue et adossée à la colline ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Si j'avais su, j'aurais apporté ma guitare !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Non c'est gjouvenat qui nous faisais un trip woodstock avec les filtres de l'appareil photo de Richy /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


A part ça les gars à midi je sais pas quoi manger mais je pense que je vais me faire des..............................grillades............................avec de la danette /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

Bon après une nuit de 3 heures... je suis deja au boulot et la je vais bouffer mais pas des grillades..


A toute


----------



## kisco (18 Juillet 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif Putain vous êtes vraiment des malades !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

vous avez fait la répét' de nuit blanche pour me battre à la LAN ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

Dites les gars, c'est normal que cette nuit, en rentrant, dès que j'ai eu passé la frontière, il a commencé à pleuvoir ?

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

Cette nuit, en plein entrainement pour le championnat de bedsurfing, la batterie de mon iBook est gentillement passée de 21 % à 1% de charge, et il m'a fallu  vite le brancher, est-ce un coup bas d'un autre concurent pour me déstabiliser et ainsi faire tomber mes scores ?

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* Cette nuit, en plein entrainement pour le championnat de bedsurfing, la batterie de mon iBook est gentillement passée de 21 % à 1% de charge, et il m'a fallu  vite le branché, est-ce un coup bas d'un autre concurent pour me déstabiliser et ainsi faire tomber mes scores ?

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Mouarf..... J'ai fait ce qu'il fallait /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Mouarf..... J'ai fait ce qu'il fallait /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'était donc toi ...... Arghhhhh !!!!
Moi qui te croyais allié à ma cause, je vais donc te retrouver comme concurent au prochain championnat ................

Tu vas voir les scores que je vais te mettre dans la face, je suis champion 2001 moi Môssieur  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr />* 

Et foutu alcoolique dans heuu merde tralalalal la montagne est tellement jolieeeeeuuu  *<hr /></blockquote>

Oui, très jolie la montagne ........

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* Oupsss simon c'est endormi sur son ibook /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  

A non que je suis con, c'est celui de ca puce  
*<hr /></blockquote>

La pauvre, elle est allée se coucher de désarroi tellement il n'a pas voulu lui laisser toucher

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Smirnoff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

T'en as retrouvé ??

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

La pauvre, elle est allée se coucher de désarroi tellement il n'a pas voulu lui laisser toucher

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu parles je suis allé la reveillée ce matin, ben franchement je l'aurais pas reconnue: "Y faut que tu m'expliques ça et pis ça et pis encore ça et toujours ça", du coup ce soir elle me donne une liste de ce qu'elle veut savoir faire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* Et voila, après la keynote, nous bande de suisse on est aller chez simon boir et manger !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Vous êtes la les gars ???  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

page 1


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

moua moua moua

Ma belle-mere admire les roubignols du carossier.

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

page 2


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Toujours la Puce /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Eh toi la bas en face en jaune...oui toi!!!
Moi g pas besoin de login pèarce que je squoite chez Simon et Na!!!!
Et pis d'abord ton ordi il est tout moche!
Et chtok  *<hr /></blockquote>

page 3


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Tu as fini ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

page 4


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* Gjouvenat, t'as viré Homer, et t'as donné RendezVous à Simon ?


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

page 5


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Mouarf... c'est parti /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

page 6


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Griller le mini mars alors /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

page 7


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Bonnet de nuit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

page 8


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* Une ptite fondue les jeunes, pour le ptit dej trop top


ahhhh mi-temps Greg au chiotte /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

page 9


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * bon elle vient cette 10eme page ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *



page 10


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

page 1  *<hr /></blockquote>

page 11


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Tu parles je suis allé la reveillée ce matin, ben franchement je l'aurais pas reconnue: "Y faut que tu m'expliques ça et pis ça et pis encore ça et toujours ça", du coup ce soir elle me donne une liste de ce qu'elle veut savoir faire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

A, c'est pas bon ça, elle commence à être accro, en plus elle a goûté à airport......

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

Dans le genre post inutile, j'vais p't être avoir droit à un page rien qu'a moi ....

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

tout seul ....

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

Comme un grand

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

voila voila voila ...........

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

Cool le forum Macge

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

En direct de la maison de Simon

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

Il neige encore sur la montagne

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

Tu sais Simon, La Puce elle va tellement y prendre goût que tu vas être assalli de questions .................

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

Du matin au soir et du soir au matin .......

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* Tu sais Simon, La Puce elle va tellement y prendre goût que tu vas être assalli de questions .................

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

[regard éclaté de celui qui vient de se reveillé suite à un coup de barre suite à la nuit blanche passée sur ces forums]

??!?!?!?!?!`?ü?!?!ü?!üDS!ü:öä!:öäSAD:öäAS

biiip  biiiiip biiip édsaàd$aséèd
lds,sadf


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

En attendant la page 12

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

euhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

bbooooooooummmmmmmm

ptain fait mal la tête qui tape sur la table /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

euh tu disais quoi exactement parce que je me souviens pas trop là ........attend je vais poster mon message et je reviens /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* En attendant la page 12

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

bouge pas je vais la chercher...


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

toujours pas trouvé, c'est barge ça il me semblait que je l'avais vu passer...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

[regard éclaté de celui qui vient de se reveillé suite à un coup de barre suite à la nuit blanche passée sur ces forums]

??!?!?!?!?!`?ü?!?!ü?!üDS!ü:öä!:öäSAD:öäAS

biiip  biiiiip biiip édsaàd$aséèd
lds,sadf  *<hr /></blockquote>

Arghhhhh Simon faux frère, tu me stoppes en plein élan, je n'aurais donc jamais une page avec mes posts à moi tout seul snif fini la gloire .........


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

sinon, t'as bien dormi ??
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * toujours pas trouvé, c'est barge ça il me semblait que je l'avais vu passer... *



Et ben non tu l'auras pas eu ta page rien que toi tou seul /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Je veux pas dire mais il me semble que l'on fait passeblement ds l'inutilité la plus absolue avec ce thread /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 
Je veux pas dire mais il me semble que l'on fait passeblement ds l'inutilité la plus absolue avec ce thread /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

mouais !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Arghhhhh Simon faux frère, tu me stoppes en plein élan, je n'aurais donc jamais une page avec mes posts à moi tout seul snif fini la gloire .........


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

sinon, t'as bien dormi ??
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais pas mal mais pas longtemps /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif je sais pas j'ai trouvé plein de fichier sur mon mac avec des trucs assez intéressants alors j'essaie un peu tout /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

et pis pour les questions de la Puce ne t'inquiéte pas je vais canaliser la chose d'une main de maitre enfin plutot une main de fer ds un gant de velour /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

et toi bien dormi ?


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Tu remarqueras que l'on a tenu jusqu'au bout ce matin...belle fort les dernier moment ont été très....


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* Greg y tire une drôle de tête /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif








tout ça pour poster un sondage  *<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

drôle /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

ahhh oui on retrouvé DééééééDééééééé


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

J'vais p't être aller prendre mon p'tit dèj  moi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (18 Juillet 2002)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> * J'vais p't être aller prendre mon p'tit dèj  moi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif des grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif oupppssss faut que j'arrête y a du monde maintenant...bon ap /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* drôle /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

ahhh oui on retrouvé DééééééDééééééé  *<hr /></blockquote>

Pourquoi j'irais grater dédé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Pourquoi j'irais grater dédé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Pour le suspens /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Tu vas voir les scores que je vais te mettre dans la face, je suis champion 2001 moi Môssieur    *<hr /></blockquote>

Et moi le futur champion 2003 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Ben oui en 2002 j'aurais pas encore de borne /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

T'en as retrouvé ??

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

J'en sirotet une en ce moment /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Tu parles je suis allé la reveillée ce matin, ben franchement je l'aurais pas reconnue: "Y faut que tu m'expliques ça et pis ça et pis encore ça et toujours ça", du coup ce soir elle me donne une liste de ce qu'elle veut savoir faire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

elle ta pas demandé ou tu avais dormit ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

De dieu... Jean-imarc c'est laché j'avais po vu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

On va pas ce faire un petit trip comme cette nuit non plus.... Ouais je sais j'suis fatigué mais c'est pas une raison /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Pour le suspens /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Quel tête de cochon celui la /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (19 Juillet 2002)

Ou j'ai dormi, mais attent c'est vrai ça j'ai dormi ou moi ?????????!!!!!!!!!?????????


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Arghhhhh Simon faux frère, tu me stoppes en plein élan, je n'aurais donc jamais une page avec mes posts à moi tout seul snif fini la gloire .........
*<hr /></blockquote>

Non tu y arrivera pas... sauf vers les 5 heure du mat quand simon, manu et moi même dormont /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Faut écrire dans un post simon, c'est le but /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Ou j'ai dormi, mais attent c'est vrai ça j'ai dormi ou moi ?????????!!!!!!!!!?????????  *



Dans la voitur ??? sur les chiottes ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

Non mais....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2002)

J aime bien lire vos posts, ca me fait penser que finalement je suis pas si con que ca qui a quand meme en ce bas monde des trouffions de première /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

ralala...

bon moi je vais BOSSER ....

comparer a d autre...

Tiens au fait essayez la prochaine fois les smirnoff ice avec le goulot pleins de vodka bleu ou noir ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

c est moulte bon


j vais bosser j ai dit


----------



## simon (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Non tu y arrivera pas... sauf vers les 5 heure du mat quand simon, manu et moi même dormont /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est pas vrai moi je dors jamais...BigSimon is Watching You /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr />* 
j vais bosser j ai dit  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais ca te fera du bien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr />* J aime bien lire vos posts, ca me fait penser que finalement je suis pas si con que ca qui a quand meme en ce bas monde des trouffions de première /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais mais tu est quand même con /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

13 pages... on vas bientot faire de l'ombre au train /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * 13 pages... on vas bientot faire de l'ombre au train /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Bon on en est encore loin... mais on peut éspérer /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Bon on en est encore loin... mais on peut éspérer /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Exclu que l'on s'arrête sur la page 13 vite vite vite la page 14 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Exclu que l'on s'arrête sur la page 13 vite vite vite la page 14 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

On va y arriver /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

On va y arriver /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

un jour.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## simon (19 Juillet 2002)

Et pis je te ferais remarquer que le train y sont à 35 pages alors on a encore de la marge et de quoi se faire une dizaine de MacWorld pour les rattraper, mais bon faut dire que si Manu nous avez aider au lieu de surfer sur les forums de Director /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

un jour.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Faut qu'on ce refasse une deuxieme nuit blanche pour la forme /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Et pis je te ferais remarquer que le train y sont à 35 pages alors on a encore de la marge et de quoi se faire une dizaine de MacWorld pour les rattraper, mais bon faut dire que si Manu nous avez aider au lieu de surfer sur les forums de Director /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



On y arrivera j'ai dit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Faut qu'on ce refasse une deuxieme nuit blanche pour la forme /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

T'es  *con*scient que tu nous parles d'un jour et d'une nuit blanche en même temps /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Faut qu'on ce refasse une deuxieme nuit blanche pour la forme /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

La lan ne compte pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

T'es  conscient que tu nous parles d'un jour et d'une nuit blanche en même temps /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

_Vous pouvez repeter les question ????_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

La lan ne compte pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

On a pas le net /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

Aller le denier post et je me casse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

Dernier post /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Dernier post /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



A... ben non c'était l'avant dernier /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

aller 10 post pour la route


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

9 posts et je m'en vais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

8 posts et je vous laisse tankil /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

7


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

6


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

5 posts... ca chaufe /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

4


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

merde je sais plus j'en suis /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

3


----------



## simon (19 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * 3  *



C'est bon tu nous as sauvé d'une catastrophe assurée /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (et en plus tu as gagné des posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2002)

restez là !!!
maintenant que j'arrive... 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (19 Juillet 2002)

z'êtes plus là ???

pas drôle /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## kisco (19 Juillet 2002)

vivement la LAN avec mon new iPod 10 Go ! 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif manu et 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif gjouvenat
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## .: Manu :. (19 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Et pis je te ferais remarquer que le train y sont à 35 pages alors on a encore de la marge et de quoi se faire une dizaine de MacWorld pour les rattraper, mais bon faut dire que si Manu nous avez aider au lieu de surfer sur les forums de Director /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



Bon ben voilà un petit post pour vous aidez  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## .: Manu :. (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* vivement la LAN avec mon new iPod 10 Go ! 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif manu et 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif gjouvenat
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Mon 5Go est déjà vendu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif et mon iMac G4 800 aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## .: Manu :. (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par .: Manu :.:</font><hr />* 

Mon 5Go est déjà vendu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif et mon iMac G4 800 aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Lol je rigolais. Pour l'iPod je vais commander la télécommande seulement et l'iMac qui en veux un d'occas ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gifD


----------



## thant (19 Juillet 2002)

Tu me fais quel prix pour l'imac ???
C'est quoi ca configuration exacte ???
Et il est dans quel état ???


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thant:</font><hr />* Tu me fais quel prix pour l'imac ???
C'est quoi ca configuration exacte ???
Et il est dans quel état ???  *<hr /></blockquote>

Hey... on est pas sur un site de vente.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

Bon j'ai du partir en catastophe du taf... J'en était ou ???

2 ??? 1 ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

Bon je sais arreter la car je crois que j'en suis à 0 non ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Bon je sais arreter la car je crois que j'en suis à 0 non ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Et pis zut, je suis tout seul.... c'est po drole /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

Ou ou, zetes ou les gars ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

Allllllloooooo Me sent seul moué /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

Bon ben je vais m'coucher /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Bon ben je vais m'coucher /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



C'est qu'j'suis fatigué moua /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## kisco (19 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Ou ou, zetes ou les gars ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *


ben dans le train...
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (19 Juillet 2002)

ah non, chuis chez moi là en fait...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thant:</font><hr />* Tu me fais quel prix pour l'imac ???
C'est quoi ca configuration exacte ???
Et il est dans quel état ???  *<hr /></blockquote>

Moi, je trouve fou que thant ai eu le courage de lire ce thread !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2002)

encore chez sinon ?

bon je vous envois plein de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (on sait jamais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## Jean-iMarc (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par .: Manu :.:</font><hr />* 

Lol je rigolais. Pour l'iPod je vais commander la télécommande seulement  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gifD  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est vrai que ça donne envie, quand on voit comme c'est pratique ce disque externe qui lit les mp3.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* encore chez simon ?

bon je vous envois plein de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (on sait jamais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )  *<hr /></blockquote>

Merci, c'est vrai qu'on est en train de prendre racine  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

C'est vrai que ça donne envie, quand on voit comme c'est pratique ce disque externe qui lit les mp3.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

ça s'appelle un iPod /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

ça s'appelle un iPod /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ah oui ?

Et c'est de quelle marque ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Ah oui ?

Et c'est de quelle marque ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## Jean-iMarc (19 Juillet 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * ah non, chuis chez moi là en fait...  *



Pauvre kisco il ne sait plus ce qu'il dit....


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Pauvre kisco il ne sait plus ce qu'il dit....  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est grave à ton age /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

C'est grave à ton age /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Bon quand on à l'age de the big c'est normal /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Bon quand on à l'age de the big c'est normal /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Mais la, je suis obligé de dire....


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Mais la, je suis obligé de dire....  *<hr /></blockquote>

Non, non et non /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (19 Juillet 2002)

Et les mecs ça vous tente des grillades à midi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Alors bien dormi cette fois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Un greg pas trop fatigué pour le taf ???


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* Et les mecs ça vous tente des grillades à midi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Alors bien dormi cette fois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Un greg pas trop fatigué pour le taf ???  *<hr /></blockquote>

Non ce soir pour les grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Sinon ouais je me suis fait un petit 11 heure de sommeil ca passe très très bien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Non ce soir pour les grillades /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Sinon ouais je me suis fait un petit 11 heure de sommeil ca passe très très bien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben t'as de la chance parce que pas moi...merci la voisine qui à 7h ce permet de téléphoner pour me raconter que des ouvriers viennent poser une cloture...POUVAIT PAS TELEPHONER HIER SOIR NON !!!?!? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## simon (19 Juillet 2002)

Allez une petite partie de MOHAA pour détendre l'atmoshpère et c'est tout bon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (19 Juillet 2002)

ah oui greg c'est bien je vois que la course au post continue /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif: D


----------



## kisco (19 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Allez une petite partie de MOHAA pour détendre l'atmoshpère et c'est tout bon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *


non merci plutot war3 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 
non merci plutot war3 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Euh un poussif sur mon pauvre G4 350Mhz /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif déjà que MOHAA c'est pas hyper hyper fluide quand y a tout qui bouge en même temps /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## kisco (19 Juillet 2002)

et t'attends quoi pour le changer ?
le G5 ? pffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* et t'attends quoi pour le changer ?
le G5 ? pffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

la THUNE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (19 Juillet 2002)

je comprends pas... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif
iThunes 3 est sorti pourtant...


----------



## simon (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* je comprends pas... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif
iThunes 3 est sorti pourtant...

*<hr /></blockquote>

Alors comme ça on traine avec Gilles /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2002)

essaie pas de détourner la conversation...
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* essaie pas de détourner la conversation...
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

sisi faisont un détournement de conversation /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2002)

Houston, we have a problem...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (20 Juillet 2002)

je dirais meme plus un big problem /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Des terroflooder tente de prendre le controle de ce post ! mais que fait supermodérateur !!

@+

Guillaume


----------



## macinside (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* je dirais meme plus un big problem /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Des terroflooder tente de prendre le controle de ce post ! mais que fait supermodérateur !!
*<hr /></blockquote>

pas grand chose a mon avis /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

pas grand chose a mon avis /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

quel branleur celui-là !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* je dirais meme plus un big problem /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Des terroflooder tente de prendre le controle de ce post ! mais que fait supermodérateur !!

@+

Guillaume  *<hr /></blockquote>

rho les vils méchants!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

sisi faisont un détournement de conversation /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu as su recevoir tes résultats d'examens en tout cas une partie /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif OK c'est vraiment un détournement de sujet...j'ai quand même fais 3.5 d'analyse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Tu as su recevoir tes résultats d'examens en tout cas une partie /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif OK c'est vraiment un détournement de sujet...j'ai quand même fais 3.5 d'analyse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

lo po compris   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

lo po compris   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Lit les 16 pages et tu comprendras /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Lit les 16 pages et tu comprendras /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

et puis quoi encore ? 100 balles et puis un mars ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (20 Juillet 2002)

Non alem arrête toi y a rien a comprendre on fait juste un détournement de sujet de conversation /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 
Tu as su recevoir tes résultats d'examens en tout cas une partie /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif OK c'est vraiment un détournement de sujet...j'ai quand même fais 3.5 d'analyse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

-&gt;  wésdoksadà


----------



## simon (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

et puis quoi encore ? 100 balles et puis un mars ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Si tu veux il me reste de la danette /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Si tu veux il me reste de la danette /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

euh oui mais alors moi je la mange par kilos (que je prends ensuite!!)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Non alem arrête toi y a rien a comprendre on fait juste un détournement de sujet de conversation /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



naaaaaaaaaaaaan, parce que tu crois que je n'avais pas remarqué ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

c'était quoi la conversation au fait ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## simon (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 

-&gt;  wésdoksadà *<hr /></blockquote>

clap clap clap clap clap clap /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif j'ai répondu sur l'autre post /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
c'était quoi la conversation au fait ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

à peu près ça :



			
				Simon a dit:
			
		

> * ah oui greg c'est bien je vois que la course au post continue /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif: D  *


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

>



ah ouais ??   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 


les fourbes!!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2002)

je me rappelle pas avoir dis ça ! ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

bourré ?  non moi c'est Jean-Claude.


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* je me rappelle pas avoir dis ça ! ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

bourré ?  non moi c'est Jean-Claude.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Narcy ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## simon (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

Narcy ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Thèrse ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Thèrse ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

deux qui la tiennent, trois qui la ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## macinside (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

quel branleur celui-là !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

toi aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

toi aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

pas toi?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

pas toi?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

a bon tu crois ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Ben t'as de la chance parce que pas moi...merci la voisine qui à 7h ce permet de téléphoner pour me raconter que des ouvriers viennent poser une cloture...POUVAIT PAS TELEPHONER HIER SOIR NON !!!?!? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Elle aurais pu appeler parce qu'on faisait trop de bruit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

deux qui la tiennent, trois qui la ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

euuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh traine /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif a non c'est pas ça mais c'est quoi alors ????????  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * ah oui greg c'est bien je vois que la course au post continue /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif: D  *



Non j'ai laché l'affaire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Elle aurais pu appeler parce qu'on faisait trop de bruit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Meme p^^^^oooooooo^^^^ vrai la Puce elle a rien entendu alors comment veux tu que la voisine entende qqch ?!?!???!??!


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Euh un poussif sur mon pauvre G4 350Mhz /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif déjà que MOHAA c'est pas hyper hyper fluide quand y a tout qui bouge en même temps /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouaich surtout sur ton super écran /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* je comprends pas... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif
iThunes 3 est sorti pourtant...

*<hr /></blockquote>

MDR /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Non j'ai laché l'affaire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Touriste /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

et puis quoi encore ? 100 balles et puis un mars ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Moi j'veux bien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (20 Juillet 2002)

D'abord mon écran il est ptit OK mais bon y a Kenny dessus alors cela vaut tous les écrans du monde et de la terre, parce que sur un écran plat je pourrais pas mettre kenny dessus alors "Ohhhhhhh my God they kill definitivement kenny !!!!!!" /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Meme p^^^^oooooooo^^^^ vrai la Puce elle a rien entendu alors comment veux tu que la voisine entende qqch ?!?!???!??!   *<hr /></blockquote>

J'avais mis un somnigère dans son verre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Avec une peu de smirnoff ca donne bien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Moi j'veux bien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu veux pas des grillades ???????!!!?!?!?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Tu veux pas des grillades ???????!!!?!?!?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Si avec 100 balles et un mars /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Touriste /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Bon j'vais p'tere reprendre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * D'abord mon écran il est ptit OK mais bon y a Kenny dessus alors cela vaut tous les écrans du monde et de la terre, parce que sur un écran plat je pourrais pas mettre kenny dessus alors "Ohhhhhhh my God they kill definitivement kenny !!!!!!" /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



J'prefere Homer /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

J'avais mis un somnigère dans son verre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Avec une peu de smirnoff ca donne bien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

et mes fesses tu leur a donner un somnitruc aussi ?!???????? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Bon j'vais p'tere reprendre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

tu m'étonnes (je t'etonne)


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

et mes fesses tu leur a donner un somnitruc aussi ?!???????? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai essayer mais ca sentait trop mauvais  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

tu m'étonnes (je t'etonne)  *<hr /></blockquote>

lol /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Non j'ai laché l'affaire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

normal t'es pas capable de suivre!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2002)

T'es pus la Simon ???


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * T'es pus la Simon ???  *



c'est ton orthographe qui pue!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

normal t'es pas capable de suivre!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Niarf... je viens de reprendre...


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

c'est ton orthographe qui pue!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

T'as fini ???

Et pis tu est demandé :  là


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2002)

bon. l'iPod 10 Go est commandé à CHF 646.68 (vive les prix étudiant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif) 
pourvu qu'il arrive avant le 3.08 !!


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* bon. l'iPod 10 Go est commandé à CHF 646.68 (vive les prix étudiant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif) 
pourvu qu'il arrive avant le 3.08 !!  *<hr /></blockquote>

Salaud /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* Et les mecs ça vous tente des grillades à midi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

*<hr /></blockquote>

Trop tard, c'est fait
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2002)

Ben voila, il y a de nouveau personne /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Trop tard, c'est fait
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Et salaud... t'aurais pu nous inviter /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Et salaud... t'aurais pu nous inviter /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>


T'aurais pas pu venir, la gare est désaffectée chez moi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

et puis, 3 heures de routes, c'est long, et j'aurais déja tout mangé à ton arrivée (même la danette) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (20 Juillet 2002)

Toc toc toc

Il y a quelqu'un ????

La maison est vide ??

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* Toc toc toc

Il y a quelqu'un ????

La maison est vide ??

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
Ouais, c'est le week end en plus  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 


T'aurais pas pu venir, la gare est désaffectée chez moi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

et puis, 3 heures de routes, c'est long, et j'aurais déja tout mangé à ton arrivée (même la danette) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben tu devais pas venir me chercher ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (21 Juillet 2002)

si quelqu'un veut venir, c'est à Chillon à 18h les grillades ce soir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juillet 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * si quelqu'un veut venir, c'est à Chillon à 18h les grillades ce soir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *



C ou ca ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## simon (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

C ou ca ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Au bord du lac à côté de Montreux ( un peu après)

La maison reste fermée encore demain , la je fais que de passer je vais me casser au Jazz ds 5 minutes, alors meiileures salutations à tous et pas de folies /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

PS: Encore un ptit effort et on en est au niveau du train, keep posting guys /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Ben tu devais pas venir me chercher ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Si, à la gare, mais il n'y a plus de trains. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Si, à la gare, mais il n'y a plus de trains. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Salaud /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Salaud /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

J'm vengerais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juillet 2002)

Tien au passage, j'ai changer mon avatare /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Tien au passage, j'ai changer mon avatare /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



Rendezvouz (avec l'accent /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ) commencait à me prendre la tête /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (22 Juillet 2002)

tu connais pas le château de Chillon gjouvenat ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

comme c'est surpuissant le dernier soir du jazz !!!!!
j'ai pris le bus pour rentrer ce matin à 07h  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif vraiment trop beau !!!!!


----------



## kisco (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Rendezvouz (avec l'accent /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ) ...*<hr /></blockquote>

loool je l'avais oublié cui là !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 
comme c'est surpuissant le dernier soir du jazz !!!!!
j'ai pris le bus pour rentrer ce matin à 07h  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif vraiment trop beau !!!!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

Mouarf comme manu et moi mais nous c'était pour le train /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Mouarf comme manu et moi mais nous c'était pour le train /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais mais moi contrairement à Jean-iMarc je vous ai amené à la gare /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* bon. l'iPod 10 Go est commandé à CHF 646.68 (vive les prix étudiant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif) 
pourvu qu'il arrive avant le 3.08 !!  *<hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif veinard ptit galopin tu sais que tu as de la chance toi, mais au fait qui c'est qui sait quand ils sont dispos ces iPod de suite ou pas ????


----------



## simon (22 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Ben voila, il y a de nouveau personne /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *



et pis là y a qqn ou pas ?????


----------



## gjouvenat (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

et pis là y a qqn ou pas ?????  *<hr /></blockquote>
Voui /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Ouais mais moi contrairement à Jean-iMarc je vous ai amené à la gare /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Heureusement /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## simon (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 
Voui /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu étais ou je t'ai cherché dans toutes les pièces de cette maison, encore aux chiottes je présume ???? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif il me semblait bien qu'il y avait une ptite odeur...


----------



## simon (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Heureusement /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Purquoi t'étais pas en état de prendre le bus ou allez à pied /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 
Voui /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est malin de venir maintenant parce que moi je vais y aller le temps de me faire une bouffe (pas de grillades ça y a plous /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif) et de repartir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif veinard ptit galopin tu sais que tu as de la chance toi, mais au fait qui c'est qui sait quand ils sont dispos ces iPod de suite ou pas ????  *<hr /></blockquote>
ben sur l'applestore ils mettent 2-4 semaines, et j'ai lu partout début août. donc ça sera un peu court pour la lan /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## kisco (23 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Ben voila, il y a de nouveau personne /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *



rien à ajouter...


----------



## gjouvenat (23 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Purquoi t'étais pas en état de prendre le bus ou allez à pied /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

J'aurais pu le faire... mais a quel heure je serais arrivé à geneve... ca je sais pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (23 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 

rien à ajouter...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Moi non plus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (23 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

J'aurais pu le faire... mais a quel heure je serais arrivé à geneve... ca je sais pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Moi j'aurais dis 3 heure de l'après-midi mais seulement parce que tu as pris un café à Nyon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Ouais mais moi contrairement à Jean-iMarc je vous ai amené à la gare /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

J'peux l'y emmener aussi, mais il risque d'attendre longtemps l'improbable train ......

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (23 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

J'peux l'y emmener aussi, mais il risque d'attendre longtemps l'improbable train ......

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je t'attend /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Je t'attend /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>


vrooooooooooooooooooooooom !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (23 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 


vrooooooooooooooooooooooom !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Jean-iMarc on t'a déjà dit de pas venir sur les forums avec ta voiture, après tu sais jamais ou la parquer /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (23 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Jean-iMarc on t'a déjà dit de pas venir sur les forums avec ta voiture, après tu sais jamais ou la parquer /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Et en plus ca polu les forums  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Juillet 2002)

Bon, ben je rentre chez moi alors : 

re-vroooooooooooooooooooooooooooom !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (24 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* Bon, ben je rentre chez moi alors : 

re-vroooooooooooooooooooooooooooom !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

attention alcotest avant le depart /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (24 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

attention alcotest avant le depart /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Pour jean-iMarc c'est plutot un danetto-test qu'il faudrait /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (25 Juillet 2002)

Vous avez tout loupé les mecs on s'est refait une petite soirée on c'est bien marré /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif si vous êtes sage je vous montrerai peut-être quelques photos /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Pour jean-iMarc c'est plutot un danetto-test qu'il faudrait /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Juillet 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Vous avez tout loupé les mecs on s'est refait une petite soirée on c'est bien marré /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif si vous êtes sage je vous montrerai peut-être quelques photos /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Hein ??? Avec qui ??? C'est koi c'bordel ???? J'étais pas inviter ??? Non mais j'y crois pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

Bande de méchant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## simon (25 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Hein ??? Avec qui ??? C'est koi c'bordel ???? J'étais pas inviter ??? Non mais j'y crois pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

Bande de méchant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Et pourtant là on avait une caisse de ice /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Et pourtant là on avait une caisse de ice /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Merde mais non mais non... c'est pas possible.... au secour.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## simon (25 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Merde mais non mais non... c'est pas possible.... au secour.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

burrrps /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (oh ben y m'en reste encore une dizaine (de ice donc) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif)


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

burrrps /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (oh ben y m'en reste encore une dizaine (de ice donc) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif)  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ou ca ??? Ou ca ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2002)

Bonjour


----------



## simon (25 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Ou ca ??? Ou ca ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Au même endroit que la dernière fois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (25 Juillet 2002)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour  *



Salut


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Au même endroit que la dernière fois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

J'arrive.... J'fais un petit crochet chet toi avant d'aller au paléo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Juillet 2002)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour  *



Adieu ma poule /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Juillet 2002)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour  *



Bonjour M'sieur !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (26 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Bonjour M'sieur !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Bonjour M'dame /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (26 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Adieu ma poule /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Salut ma caille en sucre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Salut ma caille en sucre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Salut mon ice /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (26 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Salut mon ice /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Adieu gamin /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Adieu gamin /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Salut gamine /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (27 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Salut gamine /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

salut bibine ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (27 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 

salut bibine ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

lol /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif je sais pas pour vous mais il me semble que le niveau de ce post descend de page en page en page en page en page en page en page en page en page en page...


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 

salut bibine ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

BBBiiiiiièèèèrrrrreeeeee    soooiiiiiiffff.....

Vive la binch à 3 boules au Paléo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (27 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

BBBiiiiiièèèèrrrrreeeeee    soooiiiiiiffff.....

Vive la binch à 3 boules au Paléo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

T'y es tous les jours ma parole /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif à boire des bières donc...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

BBBiiiiiièèèèrrrrreeeeee    soooiiiiiiffff.....

Vive la binch à 3 boules au Paléo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

sérieux ? pas plus ? yessssss /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
vivement dimanche !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## kisco (27 Juillet 2002)

oups petit problème de cookies, c'était moi au dessus !


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* 

sérieux ? pas plus ? yessssss /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
vivement dimanche !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Qui c'est l'ane onyme ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Même la guiness est à 3 boules /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Juillet 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * oups petit problème de cookies, c'était moi au dessus !  *



Merde c'est toi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif j'pari que tu va aller voir Saez puis noir dés ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## kisco (28 Juillet 2002)

ouais je vais surtout pour eux, mais y a aussi yann tiersen, arno, miro, ...

et du beau monde /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

plus que 4h /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* ouais je vais surtout pour eux, mais y a aussi yann tiersen, arno, miro, ...

et du beau monde /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

plus que 4h /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

héhé.... On essaira de ce choper même si ca va etre dur... en tout cas... Je serais tout devant pour Saez et pour noir désir et au bar (celui qui est à coté de la grande scène) just avant les feux et après noir dés...

Bon sur ce peut etre à ce soir...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Juillet 2002)

De diou... on va avoir chaud /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Juillet 2002)

Aller... go pour le paléo.... Bonne soirée /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Juillet 2002)

Ahhhhh.... Me revoila après mettre couché à 4heure du mat /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Saez à été exellent, tout comme Pleymo et Sharko... Par contre pour Noir Des j'ai été très decu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif

Mais bon... Vive le paléo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## kisco (29 Juillet 2002)

Louis Chedid (avec M à la fin), excellent !
Saez ouais c t pas mal !
Noir dés. bien mais j'imaginais pas comme ça... Heureusement qu'ils ont fini avec "comme elle vient" !!

mais dans l'ensemble, une très bonne soirée !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## simon (29 Juillet 2002)

Bande de guignoles /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Moi cette année je n'y suis pas allé au Paléo rien de bienc ool à mon gout /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif en plus on peut revoir les concert sur paleo.ch alors bon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## kisco (30 Juillet 2002)

chuis entrain de revoir le live de Saez, c'était vraiment cool la reprise de kylie minogue !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2002)

le paléo en VIP, c'est trop parfait!!!! Visite des loges (j'ai pu voir Thiersen, Arno, les hommes de Noir Désir)!!!! Verre à l'oeil au bar de artistes!!!! Place spéciale en dessus du bar du scorpion, concert de Thiersen dans son dos, sur la Grande Scène, ect, ect... trop parfait!!!!!!


----------



## simon (30 Juillet 2002)

Le Manchot a dit:
			
		

> * le paléo en VIP, c'est trop parfait!!!! Visite des loges (j'ai pu voir Thiersen, Arno, les hommes de Noir Désir)!!!! Verre à l'oeil au bar de artistes!!!! Place spéciale en dessus du bar du scorpion, concert de Thiersen dans son dos, sur la Grande Scène, ect, ect... trop parfait!!!!!!   *



c'est limite ce que tu nous fais là /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ptit veinard va /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2002)

ça s'appelle le PALEO PACHA!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## ricchy (30 Juillet 2002)

En direct de la maison de Simon, ouaip...

Dis moi Simon, ta maison est achement grande, elle s'étale jusqu'à Nyon... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
200'000 visiteurs dans tes murs ça va, la moquette à pas trop morflée?

Voilà, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de dire une connerie. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

à bientôt girls &amp; boys


----------



## simon (30 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr />* En direct de la maison de Simon, ouaip...

Dis moi Simon, ta maison est achement grande, elle s'étale jusqu'à Nyon... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
200'000 visiteurs dans tes murs ça va, la moquette à pas trop morflée?

Voilà, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de dire une connerie. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

à bientôt girls &amp; boys   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais mais le pire c'est surtout la tronche du jardin ces sales jeunes ont en foutu partout je te jure tout fout le camp de nos jours...plus de jeunesse... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Juillet 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * chuis entrain de revoir le live de Saez, c'était vraiment cool la reprise de kylie minogue !!  *



Ouais moi aussi... Et je chercher comme le foutre sur mon disque pour toujours l'avoir.... HELP HELP HELP


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Juillet 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * chuis entrain de revoir le live de Saez, c'était vraiment cool la reprise de kylie minogue !!  *



Tout le concert à été puissante je trouve...

Mais le meilleur concert, c'était Pleymo... Quel beau pogo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 
Mais le meilleur concert, c'était Pleymo... Quel beau pogo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai toujours mal aux jambes d'ailleur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Ouais mais le pire c'est surtout la tronche du jardin ces sales jeunes ont en foutu partout je te jure tout fout le camp de nos jours...plus de jeunesse... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

La smirnoff déteint ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Juillet 2002)

Le Manchot a dit:
			
		

> * ça s'appelle le PALEO PACHA!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *



Faudra nous donner tes tuyaux ou même ta place /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## simon (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

La smirnoff déteint ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est pire que ça sa bouffe le gazon !!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif sans oublier que ces sales jeunes on troué le ballon babibel, le pauvre Richy j'ai pas encore osé lui annoncé la nouvelle, regardez comme il a l'air content: /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Juillet 2002)

Mort de RIRE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (31 Juillet 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Mort de RIRE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Bon OK la vérité c'est que ce pauvre ballon babibel il est passé trop près du grill et il a fondu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif et non c'est pas à cause des Ice mais plutot mes non qualités de joueur de foot /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (et pourtant j'ai regardé la france jouer à la coupe du Monde en Asie /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif sorry je pouvais pas m'empêcher) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Bon OK la vérité c'est que ce pauvre ballon babibel il est passé trop près du grill et il a fondu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif et non c'est pas à cause des Ice mais plutot mes non qualités de joueur de foot /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (et pourtant j'ai regardé la france jouer à la coupe du Monde en Asie /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif sorry je pouvais pas m'empêcher) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Re Mort de RIRE... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Dommage qu'on fait as pas fait de partie /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Re Mort de RIRE... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Dommage qu'on fait as pas fait de partie /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

dommage pour quoi toi ? moi? ou le ballon? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

dommage pour quoi toi ? moi? ou le ballon? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Moi... J'aurais pris au plaisir fou à te bousculer /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Moi... J'aurais pris au plaisir fou à te bousculer /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Attend que je me retrouve en face de toi je sais pas moi dans une patinoire par exemple et tu va voir qui c'est qui va bousculer qui !!!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Attend que je me retrouve en face de toi je sais pas moi dans une patinoire par exemple et tu va voir qui c'est qui va bousculer qui !!!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Attention... J'ai fait du hockey dans ma jeunesse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## simon (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Attention... J'ai fait du hockey dans ma jeunesse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

et moi j'aime pas les genevois alorsen tant que lausannois je crois que cela suffit  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thant (31 Juillet 2002)

Vous parler de hockey ???
J'en connais un qui va arriver ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Juillet 2002)

Qu'est-ce que tu insinue SamMac???? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (31 Juillet 2002)

Le Manchot a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'est-ce que tu insinue SamMac???? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *



Le Manchot, plus rapide que son ombre ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

C'est pire que ça sa bouffe le gazon !!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif sans oublier que ces sales jeunes on troué le ballon babibel, le pauvre Richy j'ai pas encore osé lui annoncé la nouvelle, regardez comme il a l'air content: /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>

poor Richy /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

et moi j'aime pas les genevois alorsen tant que lausannois je crois que cela suffit  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Fais gaffe.... J'ai deux trois chanson en stock contre les lausannois.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Fais gaffe.... J'ai deux trois chanson en stock contre les lausannois.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Fais gaffe aussi parce que je peux devenir très méchant dans une patinoire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Fais gaffe aussi parce que je peux devenir très méchant dans une patinoire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
Mouahahahahaha.... Arrete de me faire rire...

Et pis nous on est en ligue A /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 
Mouahahahahaha.... Arrete de me faire rire...

Et pis nous on est en ligue A /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je t'ai dis de pas commencer parce que cela va très mal ce finir et je voudrais pas me faire banir des forums pour causes d'insultes contre les genevois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Je t'ai dis de pas commencer parce que cela va très mal ce finir et je voudrais pas me faire banir des forums pour causes d'insultes contre les genevois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

regarde l'autre.. le mauvais joueur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thant (31 Juillet 2002)

C'est quoi cette guéguerre Genevois - Lausannois ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Si il y a besion d'un Valaisan pour s'emmêler je suis disponible ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

regarde l'autre.. le mauvais joueur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Alors lui y va se détendre de suite... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif...heureusement que je te connais parce que sinon trois claques au lit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thant:</font><hr />* C'est quoi cette guéguerre Genevois - Lausannois ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Si il y a besion d'un Valaisan pour s'emmêler je suis disponible ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

La guéguerre entre genevois et Lausannois en Hockey existe depuis bien longtemps...mais pour l'instant je dois dire que les Lausannois sont évidement vainqueurs /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Qu'est ce que tu en penses Greg /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

La guéguerre entre genevois et Lausannois en Hockey existe depuis bien longtemps...mais pour l'instant je dois dire que les Lausannois sont évidement vainqueurs /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Qu'est ce que tu en penses Greg /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu veux que je te le dise ????  *  LIGUE NATIONAL A   *


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thant:</font><hr />* C'est quoi cette guéguerre Genevois - Lausannois ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Si il y a besion d'un Valaisan pour s'emmêler je suis disponible ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est comme le foot entre les servetiens et les sédunois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Sauf que là c'est plus drole... les sédunois sont en LNB /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (31 Juillet 2002)

grrrrrrr...
  moi chuis pour les sédunois en foot, ça te dérange ? !!


----------



## simon (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Tu veux que je te le dise ????    LIGUE NATIONAL A    *<hr /></blockquote>

Bon OK il me cherche, déjà avant que Lausanne monte Genève n'a pas marqué le moindre ptit point en championnat régulier contre Lausanne et pis de deux avant de dire ligue A faut déjà réussir à y rester pendant une année /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* grrrrrrr...
  moi chuis pour les sédunois en foot, ça te dérange ? !!  *<hr /></blockquote>

Rien du tout au contraire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Bon OK il me cherche, déjà avant que Lausanne monte Genève n'a pas marqué le moindre ptit point en championnat régulier contre Lausanne et pis de deux avant de dire ligue A faut déjà réussir à y rester pendant une année /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

No comment /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## simon (1 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

No comment /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Mauvais joueur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif suis très chatouilleux sur ce sujet faux m'excuser /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Mauvais joueur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif suis très chatouilleux sur ce sujet faux m'excuser /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Héhé... Dommage... Il n'y a plus de match entre LS et GE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Héhé... Dommage... Il n'y a plus de match entre LS et GE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Quand j'y repense... J'ai toucher la coupe de LNB moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (1 Août 2002)

wwooaaaaaaa! t'en as de la chance /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Août 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * wwooaaaaaaa! t'en as de la chance /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *



Le mieux c'est quand je toucherais celle de LNA  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Août 2002)

La maison de Simon à bien vide ce soir... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (1 Août 2002)

elle est pas sur battlenet...


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Août 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * elle est pas sur battlenet...  *



Ouais c'est nul ca simon... Faut faire un effort... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (1 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Héhé... Dommage... Il n'y a plus de match entre LS et GE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Qu'est ce que tu me parles du LS toi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif on a jamais su joué au foot  Lausanne alors bon...par contre OK /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Qu'est ce que tu me parles du LS toi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif on a jamais su joué au foot  Lausanne alors bon...par contre OK /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je parlais en hockey /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (1 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Quand j'y repense... J'ai toucher la coupe de LNB moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

T'es pas le seul et je l'ai touché avant toi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

T'es pas le seul et je l'ai touché avant toi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Normal j'étais trop jeune /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (1 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Le mieux c'est quand je toucherais celle de LNA  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ça on en reparlera un peu plus tard tu veux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Ça on en reparlera un peu plus tard tu veux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais je sais je sais mais bon... Le reve c'est bo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

En tout cas, vivement les matchs contre Gotéron, Lugano, Zurich etc etc histoire de faire peter les compteur de nombre de but encaissé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (1 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Ouais c'est nul ca simon... Faut faire un effort... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Normal elle était sur grilladenet /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif chez La Puce /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (1 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Normal j'étais trop jeune /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

ou trop....(non non je ne le dirais pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif)


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Normal elle était sur grilladenet /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif chez La Puce /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Héhé...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Vous faite ca quand il pleut ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (1 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Héhé...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Vous faite ca quand il pleut ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Y a un truc monstre moderne qui vient de sortir, un balcon tu mets le grill dessous et comme ça il est pas mouillé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Y a un truc monstre moderne qui vient de sortir, un balcon tu mets le grill dessous et comme ça il est pas mouillé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouah.... C'est magique /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (2 Août 2002)

dommage qu'ya pas de connexion au net à la LAN, on aurait pu organiser un tournoi de post sur MacG /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Août 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * dommage qu'ya pas de connexion au net à la LAN, on aurait pu organiser un tournoi de post sur MacG /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *



Ca sert à rien je vous aurais battu... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Sinon Kisco, j'ai le live et je l'ai couper par morceau /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

I'm happy /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## kisco (2 Août 2002)

magnifique !!!
et tu le prends samedi pleeeaase!!
 il est quel format ?


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* magnifique !!!
et tu le prends samedi pleeeaase!!
 il est quel format ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

MP3 et wav /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## ricchy (2 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Bon OK la vérité c'est que ce pauvre ballon babibel il est passé trop près du grill et il a fondu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif et non c'est pas à cause des Ice mais plutot mes non qualités de joueur de foot /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (et pourtant j'ai regardé la france jouer à la coupe du Monde en Asie /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif sorry je pouvais pas m'empêcher) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Quoi Simon, tu as fais fondre MON ballon Babybel /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
Attends que je t'attrape samedi ça va être ta fête. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Un coup de pied au cul en pleine figure tu va voir. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## ricchy (2 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

poor Richy /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Merci de ta solidarité. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr />* 
Un coup de pied au cul en pleine figure tu va voir. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif        *<hr /></blockquote>

mois j'aurais plutot dit... Attend que je t'éclate à UT /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (2 Août 2002)

une baston à UT ?
attendez que je m'en mêle /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* une baston à UT ?
attendez que je m'en mêle /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ca va chier des bulles moi j'te dit..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (2 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Ca va chier des bulles moi j'te dit..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Alors là les mecs on va se détendre tout de suite mais alors tout de suite /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (2 Août 2002)

toute façon, mon avatar c'est le plus beau, na !!


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Alors là les mecs on va se détendre tout de suite mais alors tout de suite /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Hey... mais dit voir,

Qqun va te preter un écran ou tu viens avec ton espèce de 14" ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Août 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * toute façon, mon avatar c'est le plus beau, na !!  *



Rien à voir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

Et pis d'abors c'est le mien le plus mieux bien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (3 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Hey... mais dit voir,

Qqun va te preter un écran ou tu viens avec ton espèce de 14" ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben en fait j'hésite à prendre celui du portable de La Puce (le PC qu'elle avait avant d'avoir l'iBook), non parce qu'il a fait un ptit voyage en avion et pis l'écran à pas supporter alors 5 tâches noires ou la matrice de l'écran est cassée /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif non franchement j'héiste /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (3 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr />* 

Merci de ta solidarité. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

De rien Richy, mais rassure toi, j'ai déjà contacté la ligue de protection des ballons babybel.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (3 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

De rien Richy, mais rassure toi, j'ai déjà contacté la ligue de protection des ballons babybel.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Monsieur Jean-iMarc,

Par la présente nous vous informons que les petits extraterrestres bleus que vous avez photograhié en plein ébat pose plainte que vous pour voyeurisme et violation de vie privée. Nous nous voyons dans l'obligation de rentiré votre avatare.

Amitiés, La société de protection des Extraterrestres

.......................

Mais non j'déconne /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (3 Août 2002)

gjouvenat en vert ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
macg est devenu fou ?!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (3 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Monsieur Jean-iMarc,

Par la présente nous vous informons que les petits extraterrestres bleus que vous avez photograhié en plein ébat pose plainte que vous pour voyeurisme et violation de vie privée. Nous nous voyons dans l'obligation de rentiré votre avatare.

Amitiés, La société de protection des Extraterrestres

.......................

Mais non j'déconne /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>


Monsieur,

Si vous aviez lu ma signature jusqu'au bout, vous auriez pu voir que je suis "Membre de la ligue de protection des Martiens".

De plus, je tiens à vous informer que malgré certaines vieilles légendes, les extra-terrestres ne sont pas bleus, mais gris, ce sont leurs yeux qui sont bleus.
Parfois, ils adoptent une couleur verte après un long voyage où les repas étaient avariés, mais se remettent très vite.

En ce qui concerne la photo incriminée, sachez que les personnes photographiées sont des professionnels, et que notre agence avait signé un contrat avec eux.
Nous disposons de tous les droits concernant les photos réalisées lors de cette séance.

Bien amicalement, 

Jean-iMarc.

et moi aussi, je peux dire :
.......................

Mais non j'déconne /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  

et je peux même rajouter :  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Août 2002)

Hey les gars vous dormez ??? La maison est bien vide aujourd'hui....

Bien manger avec les beau parents simon ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (6 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* Hey les gars vous dormez ??? La maison est bien vide aujourd'hui....

Bien manger avec les beau parents simon ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben en fait je me suis levé à 15h alors j'avais un peu de retard mais effectivement la Puce est allé manger chez ses grands-parents mais sans moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (6 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Ben en fait je me suis levé à 15h alors j'avais un peu de retard mais effectivement la Puce est allé manger chez ses grands-parents mais sans moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Elle t'a épuisé tant que ça ???


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Elle t'a épuisé tant que ça ???
*<hr /></blockquote>

Elle dormait deja quand il est rentré...

On a pas idée de ce coucher si tot  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (6 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Elle dormait deja quand il est rentré...

On a pas idée de ce coucher si tot  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Suis rentré chez moi je voulais pas qu'elle me reveille à 9h du mat /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (7 Août 2002)

1999


----------



## simon (7 Août 2002)

2000 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (7 Août 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * 2000 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Et voili voilà je suis officiellement Accros à MacG /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif non merci merci encore tout le plaisir et pour moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (7 Août 2002)

2001 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Août 2002)

Mais non... c'est pas possible... merdheu... je suis a la bourre... ca va pas ca /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (7 Août 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Mais non... c'est pas possible... merdheu... je suis a la bourre... ca va pas ca /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Là je suis d'accord avec toi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Ah oui Greg j'ai failli oublier mais hier soir en match amical Genève Servette à   PERDU  2-0 contre le LHC...y a des jours comme ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 
Ah oui Greg j'ai failli oublier mais hier soir en match amical Genève Servette à   PERDU  2-0 contre le LHC...y a des jours comme ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Il y avait un match ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Je m'en fou... c'est pour donné des espoir au LHC... et je suis sur que bozon y jouait pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Il y avait un match ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Je m'en fou... c'est pour donné des espoir au LHC... et je suis sur que bozon y jouait pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Et pis tant que c'est pas dans la saison régulière c'est pas drole.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## simon (7 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Il y avait un match ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Je m'en fou... c'est pour donné des espoir au LHC... et je suis sur que bozon y jouait pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Si si y jouait bozon... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Si si y jouait bozon... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Oui oui... Bon pour les messages PV... t'en es ou ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## simon (8 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Oui oui... Bon pour les messages PV... t'en es ou ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Sur ce coup là c'est moi qui suis à la bourre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif: D grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Sur ce coup là c'est moi qui suis à la bourre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif: D grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  *<hr /></blockquote>

moi c'est installé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (9 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

moi c'est installé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est quoi se bodel je suis pas là une journée et le thred ce retrouve presque tout en bas de la première page !!! C'est pas possible ça, allez je remonte le thread /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

C'est quoi se bodel je suis pas là une journée et le thred ce retrouve presque tout en bas de la première page !!! C'est pas possible ça, allez je remonte le thread /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Merde j'avais pas vu... Jean imarc tu fous koi ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (10 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Merde j'avais pas vu... Jean imarc tu fous koi ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Moi par contre je sais ce que tu fous, facile de mettre la faute sur les autres /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (10 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Merde j'avais pas vu... Jean imarc tu fous koi ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Mais euuuuh !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Je cherche de l'ice, mais c'est à croire que ce n'est pas vendu en France, j'vais devoir aller à la migros de porrentruy si ça continue....

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## simon (10 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Mais euuuuh !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Je cherche de l'ice, mais c'est à croire que ce n'est pas vendu en France, j'vais devoir aller à la migros de porrentruy si ça continue....

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je voudrais pas dire mais cela m'étonnerai que tu en trouves à la Migros, plutot Denner, PickPay ou la Coop /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Moi par contre je sais ce que tu fous, facile de mettre la faute sur les autres /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Mais euuuuh !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Je cherche de l'ice, mais c'est à croire que ce n'est pas vendu en France, j'vais devoir aller à la migros de porrentruy si ça continue....

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

J'en ai encore jamais trouver en France /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

C'est pour ca que je vais prendre les stocks d'Ice pour l'Apple expo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (11 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

En plus il fait l'innocent, comme un ptit chat /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (12 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

En plus il fait l'innocent, comme un ptit chat /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Comprend toujours pas.... viens m'expliquer sur ICQ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (12 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

En plus il fait l'innocent, comme un ptit chat /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Miaou ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## simon (12 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Miaou ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Il a compris /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (12 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Il a compris /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Heu.... non /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (13 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Heu.... non /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Allez un ptit effort, concentre toi, arrête de jouer à Tactical et a MOHAA, et concentre toi...


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Allez un ptit effort, concentre toi, arrête de jouer à Tactical et a MOHAA, et concentre toi...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu oubli warcraft 3 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (14 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Allez un ptit effort, concentre toi, arrête de jouer à Tactical et a MOHAA, et concentre toi...  *<hr /></blockquote>

bon accouche ou envoi moi un message PV pour me faire un dessin /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (15 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

bon accouche ou envoi moi un message PV pour me faire un dessin /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Un indice: le cri de la bête: Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Un indice: le cri de la bête: Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je comprend rien.. j'veux un dessin /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (15 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Je comprend rien.. j'veux un dessin /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>







 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (15 Août 2002)

une deuxième dessin pour toi :   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (15 Août 2002)

Oh tu as lu le magnifique article sur mac4ever ???!!?!?!? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (j'déconne donc il est pas si magnifique que ça) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Août 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Oh tu as lu le magnifique article sur mac4ever ???!!?!?!? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (j'déconne donc il est pas si magnifique que ça) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



Non tu parlais de la photo... comme d'hab koi sur ce site /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (15 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Non tu parlais de la photo... comme d'hab koi sur ce site /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Bon t'as compris ou pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Bon t'as compris ou pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben.. Heu... Comment dire ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Non /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Août 2002)

Et vous faite koi les filles ???

Le sujet est jamais descendu aussi bas.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## kisco (19 Août 2002)

j'me prépare pour mes vacances : dans 1h30, départ
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Août 2002)

Pour ???


----------



## ricchy (19 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* Et vous faite koi les filles ???

Le sujet est jamais descendu aussi bas.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

coucou, voilà ma contribution, à la sauvegarde du fil:
En direct de la maison de Simon

G rien à dire, du coup vous découvrez mon nouveau ptit truc sur la gauche, mais oui là le gars qui dégomme son PC.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
chais plus comment ça s'appelle mon gif, mais c pas grave.


----------



## kisco (19 Août 2002)

Italie, vers Viareggio


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Août 2002)

Hé hé, bonne vacances alors. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Août 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * Italie, vers Viareggio  *



Avec ou sans iPod ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr />* G rien à dire, du coup vous découvrez mon nouveau ptit truc sur la gauche, mais oui là le gars qui dégomme son PC.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
chais plus comment ça s'appelle mon gif, mais c pas grave.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Avatare /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## kisco (19 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Avec ou sans iPod ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

ben sans /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif
mon gros MD m'accompagnera.


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 

ben sans /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif
mon gros MD m'accompagnera.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Si tu veux, je le prend pour toi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (20 Août 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * Italie, vers Viareggio  *



Ah mais oui tu pars avec Gillou non ??

PS: pour les autres je vous racontrais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Ah mais oui tu pars avec Gillou non ??

PS: pour les autres je vous racontrais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Tien en fait... J'ai toujours pas compris /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (20 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Tien en fait... J'ai toujours pas compris /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ma parole mais il va falloir te faire greffer un cerveau /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Ma parole mais il va falloir te faire greffer un cerveau /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais... ca devien grave /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (21 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Ouais... ca devien grave /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je t'ai commandé un  bi G4 pour remplacer ton cerveau défaillant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif arrivée prévu la semaine prochaine /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Je t'ai commandé un  bi G4 pour remplacer ton cerveau défaillant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif arrivée prévu la semaine prochaine /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Avec Jaguar  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (23 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Avec Jaguar  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Pas sur car la commande est resté coincé sur beeing assembled depuis trois jours /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

Personne dans la maison de Simon ce soir ?

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

En attendant la page 26

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

Voilà !!!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

En


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

avant


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

vers


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

la


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

27


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

ème


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

page


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

du


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

sujet :


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

Re:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

"En


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

direct


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

de


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

la

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

maison


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

de


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

Simon"


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

C'est fou ce qui ce passe sur ces forums les nuits de samedi à dimanche.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

Des esprits Malins viennent augmenter la base de donnée.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

Peut-être des aliens qui essayent de communiquer ........


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2002)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> * Des esprits Malins viennent augmenter la base de donnée.  *



ouaip pas trop quand même j'espère  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

j'essaye : "Biziglop !! biziglop ???"


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

Pas de réponse !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ouaip pas trop quand même j'espère  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Va savoir .......


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

Page 27, merci de laisser un message après le bip.


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2002)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> * Page 27, merci de laisser un message après le bip.  *



mouais

flood effectif avec un mot par post* = fermeture du thread à la première récidive 

* pas la peine de chercher, je n'ai jamais fait ça !


----------



## nato kino (25 Août 2002)

Que de la gueule, comme d'habitude ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

mouais

flood effectif avec un mot par post* = fermeture du thread à la première récidive *<hr /></blockquote>

Qu'est-ce que tu veux, y'a des soirs comme ça, où on devrait aller se coucher (ou ne pas aller voir les copains qui ont une bonne cave).....

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />*
* pas la peine de chercher, je n'ai jamais fait ça !   *<hr /></blockquote>

L'élève dépasse le maître ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Que de la gueule, comme d'habitude ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]

Déconne pas avec ça, si le sujet est fermé, comment Simon va rentrer chez lui, il n'a pas pris sa clé ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (26 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Déconne pas avec ça, si le sujet est fermé, comment Simon va rentrer chez lui, il n'a pas pris sa clé ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est vrai ça d'abord comment je rentre chez moi si j'ai pas les clès /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *lol /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif je sais pas pour vous mais il me semble que le niveau de ce post descend de page en page en page en page en page en page en page en page en page en page...  *



Je le confirme... moi qui vient de me taper les 27 pages... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (26 Août 2002)

Bin vu la richesse des posts je me dis que t'a bien fait ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Bin vu la richesse des posts je me dis que t'a bien fait ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Disons que c'était sympa au début lors de la première soirée... puis après... voilà quoi! Mais bon, j'ai pas tout lu en une fois... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif j'ai fait une pause à la page 16! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Pas sur car la commande est resté coincé sur beeing assembled depuis trois jours /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Elle en est ou cette commande ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Août 2002)

Continons...
7... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* Continons...
7... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Mais que m'arrive t-il ??? Je suis devenu fou ???
6 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Mais que m'arrive t-il ??? Je suis devenu fou ???
6 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Non ca doit etre à cause de l'acool  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
5


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Août 2002)

4
Plus que 3 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 4
Plus que 3 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

J'allais le dire  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

J'allais le dire  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Oupsssss... Faut que j'aille au toillette... Simon sort de la STP /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

2


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Oupsssss... Faut que j'aille au toillette... Simon sort de la STP /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

2  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ca presse.... 
1 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Ca presse.... 
1 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Et 0... Me voila enfin accro à macg /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## simon (26 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Je le confirme... moi qui vient de me taper les 27 pages... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais effectivement on s'excuse mais tu sais des fois...on se lâche... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (26 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Elle en est ou cette commande ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben je sais pas trop elle est à Zurich Released from Custom (libéré de la douane, si je ne fais pas d'erreur) depuis samedi, peut-être que mon Jaguar avait une haleine de fauve et il c'est fait retenir à la douane pour une fouille complète /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif non sérieux j'espère le voir today au pire demain mais limite quand même /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (26 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Et 0... Me voila enfin accro à macg /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Bravo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif tu en as mis du temps pour y arriver /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif maintenant que tu es content je peux t'annoncer que Genève Servette a perdu 5-2 contre le LHC samedi soir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2002)

LHC, LHC, LHC!

Et mon Jaguar n'est toujours pas là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Bravo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif tu en as mis du temps pour y arriver /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif maintenant que tu es content je peux t'annoncer que Genève Servette a perdu 5-2 contre le LHC samedi soir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

grrrrrr... J'avaias deja vu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## simon (26 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

grrrrrr... J'avaias deja vu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

je dirais même qu'il faudra t'habituer un peu a voir ce genre de score... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (26 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* LHC, LHC, LHC!

Et mon Jaguar n'est toujours pas là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

si à la fin de la journée on a rien je propose que l'on téléphone en coeur chez nos ami de TNT /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

-- TNT Bonjour, que puis-je faire pour vous ?

-- Bonjour j'ai commandé un Jaguar vous savez pas ou il est par hasard ?

...vachement crédible /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2002)

Bof, tant que je vois où il se trouve je suis pas trop inquiet... Je le serais plus si TNT me refaisais le coup du tracker qui indique que j'ai été livré... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Ça m'est arrivé une fois avec un logiciel que j'avais commandé sur l'Applestore... Dans le tracker, c'était écrit que j'avais été livré... j'ai téléphoné à TNT et après quelques recherches il s'est avéré qu'il s'était produit une erreur et que mon colis attendait gentiment à Genève. Je l'ai reçu le lendemain... Mais je voyais déjà mon logiciel chez quelqu'un d'autre... et là... bonjour pour le récuperer... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Août 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Bof, tant que je vois où il se trouve je suis pas trop inquiet... Je le serais plus si TNT me refaisais le coup du tracker qui indique que j'ai été livré... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Ça m'est arrivé une fois avec un logiciel que j'avais commandé sur l'Applestore... Dans le tracker, c'était écrit que j'avais été livré... j'ai téléphoné à TNT et après quelques recherches il s'est avéré qu'il s'était produit une erreur et que mon colis attendait gentiment à Genève. Je l'ai reçu le lendemain... Mais je voyais déjà mon logiciel chez quelqu'un d'autre... et là... bonjour pour le récuperer... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Moi j'attend un serveur depuis 7 jours et il est toujours au même endroit... Et il bouge pas... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

je sais... tout le monde s'en fou /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (26 Août 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Bof, tant que je vois où il se trouve je suis pas trop inquiet... Je le serais plus si TNT me refaisais le coup du tracker qui indique que j'ai été livré... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Ça m'est arrivé une fois avec un logiciel que j'avais commandé sur l'Applestore... Dans le tracker, c'était écrit que j'avais été livré... j'ai téléphoné à TNT et après quelques recherches il s'est avéré qu'il s'était produit une erreur et que mon colis attendait gentiment à Genève. Je l'ai reçu le lendemain... Mais je voyais déjà mon logiciel chez quelqu'un d'autre... et là... bonjour pour le récuperer... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Je commence les signaux de fuméée d'après le tracker il est "Out for delivery" départ de Genève 08h18 ce matin, il est 10h00 environ 45 minutes pour faire Genève Lausanne, on dit qu'il s'arrête deux trois fois avant (faut pas croire mais y a plein de Jaguar à livrer)...mmmhh avant midi ou après /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2002)

Nos Jaguar doivent être ensemble... mais je sais pas comment ils mettent leur pages à jour car le mien est toujours à Genève d'après eux... En général, entre le départ de Genève et la livraison à mon domicile ils mettent 2 heures.

Mais continuons la discussion *là *.


----------



## simon (28 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Moi j'attend un serveur depuis 7 jours et il est toujours au même endroit... Et il bouge pas... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

je sais... tout le monde s'en fou /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je voulais juste te dire que ton serveur est arrivé chez moi, le gars de TNT m'a dit qu'il savait pas quoi en fouter alors j'ai pris /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Je voulais juste te dire que ton serveur est arrivé chez moi, le gars de TNT m'a dit qu'il savait pas quoi en fouter alors j'ai pris /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Il est pas livré par TNT... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

Tu as recu mon G4 alors ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

PS : J'ai toujours pas compris... tu pourrais venir sur ICQ ou sur ichat me faire un dessin ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (28 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Il est pas livré par TNT... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

Tu as recu mon G4 alors ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

PS : J'ai toujours pas compris... tu pourrais venir sur ICQ ou sur ichat me faire un dessin ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

T'es ou je te trouve pas ni avec l'un ni avec l'autre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (28 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Il est pas livré par TNT... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Si si je t'assure /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (29 Août 2002)

de retour d'italie, quelques remarques :


----------



## kisco (29 Août 2002)

1/ quand vous parlez de pages du sujet, ça marche pas pour ceux qui ont augmenté le nombre de posts pa pages...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (29 Août 2002)

2/ Gillou n'est pas venu vu qu'il refait tous ses exams en automne


----------



## kisco (29 Août 2002)

3/ les italiennes sont trop trop bien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (29 Août 2002)

4/ même plus que ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (29 Août 2002)

5/ Allez les voir vous me croirez, c'est de la pure folie les italiennes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (29 Août 2002)

6/ les anglaises en vacances sont bien sympa /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (29 Août 2002)

7/ Je vous dirais quand les photos seront sur le net /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## simon (29 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 2/ Gillou n'est pas venu vu qu'il refait tous ses exams en automne
*<hr /></blockquote>

Très moche /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif allez une pensée pour Gillou, allez et pis non une minute de silence /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Très moche /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif allez une pensée pour Gillou, allez et pis non une minute de silence /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai dis une minutes de silence pas 12 heure de suite /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif euh kisco a part les fille y avait qqch en Italie ou pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (30 Août 2002)

pas grand chose...

les montagnes de marbres, vachement impressionnantes !
depuis la mer, on dirait de la neige !!

Florence, c'est pas mal aussi !


----------



## kisco (30 Août 2002)

en fait, l'ami gillou peut pas refaire tous ses exams en automne, il est donc condamné à faire au moins 5 en Physique...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2002)

Tu nous montres tes copines italiennes Kisco... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  Fait de la concurrence à Foguenne... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (31 Août 2002)

je vais pas mettre le lien direct sinon ça va déformer les forums et ralentir, mais voilà déjà une photo :

Sur la plage...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Août 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * Florence, c'est pas mal aussi !  *



Elle est ou florence ???

J'veux la voir.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2002)

Ouais, on veut voir Flo... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (31 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Elle est ou florence ???

J'veux la voir.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je voulais aussi la faire cette blague moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

C'est très mooche pour Gillou dit donc /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Septembre 2002)

Mais c'est qui ce gille ??? ou gillou '??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
  je voulais aussi la faire cette blague moi    <hr /></blockquote>  

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## kisco (1 Septembre 2002)

un gilles qui a redoublé avec simon et qui était dans ma classe parallèle au gymnase


----------



## simon (3 Septembre 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * un gilles qui a redoublé avec simon et qui était dans ma classe parallèle au gymnase  *



Très bonne description /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Très bonne description /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu vas arreter ou pas ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## simon (3 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Tu vas arreter ou pas ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais j'arrête mais par fierté je me présente quand même aux examens /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Septembre 2002)

J'avais fait la même chose quand j'avais fait une année de physique où j'avais capté que dalle pendant les 3/4 des cours... 

Simon, record à battre: 3.25 de moyenne /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (et encore, y avait un examen d'info qui avait tout monté... c'est dire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )

P.S., Simon: tu fais quoi après?

++
Beru


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Septembre 2002)

Hey mon petit Béru... C'est quand que tu viens sur ICQ ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  Ca fait longtemps que je t'ai pas vu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif

Ton powerline à de la peine ???? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* Hey mon petit Béru... C'est quand que tu viens sur ICQ ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  Ca fait longtemps que je t'ai pas vu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>

Meme chose pour l'autre zulu de Simon... Tu t'es pas encore mis à iChat ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Septembre 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Ton powerline à de la peine ???? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Euh... pour être franc, oui et non... non, car la connec ne se casse plus pendant de longues minutes (le FAI vient de se rendre compte qu'une des cartes de ma borne était grillée). Oui, car il reste un ptit bug à la con: un passage à vide toutes les 9 minutes 45 sec... avec un outil qui refait immédiatement la reconnection, c'est pas gênant pour le web, pour les d/l  je passe par iGetter, par contre ICQ aime pas trop la plaisanterie... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

Euh... pour être franc, oui et non... non, car la connec ne se casse plus pendant de longues minutes (le FAI vient de se rendre compte qu'une des cartes de ma borne était grillée). Oui, car il reste un ptit bug à la con: un passage à vide toutes les 9 minutes 45 sec... avec un outil qui refait immédiatement la reconnection, c'est pas gênant pour le web, pour les d/l  je passe par iGetter, par contre ICQ aime pas trop la plaisanterie... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Mais c'est térrible /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## simon (3 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 
P.S., Simon: tu fais quoi après?

++
Beru   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je viens par chez toi, je vais faire de l'info de gestion à Fribourg /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif y a tjs des maths mais c'est pas le même niveau que l'EPFL /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (3 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Meme chose pour l'autre zulu de Simon... Tu t'es pas encore mis à iChat ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Si si tu es ds ma liste de contact mais jamais tellement présent /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Je viens par chez toi, je vais faire de l'info de gestion à Fribourg /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif y a tjs des maths mais c'est pas le même niveau que l'EPFL /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Yeepeee /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

T'vaouar, on va faire un gang, terroriser les Windows qui rôdent seuls la nuit dans les rues de Fribourg /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Si si tu es ds ma liste de contact mais jamais tellement présent /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>$

icq ou ichat ???? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## kisco (3 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* $

icq ou ichat ???? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

les meilleurs ce sont sans aucun doute ichien et icifaitpasbeau


----------



## ricchy (3 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* $

icq ou ichat ???? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
I chat à mon avis, car ICQ il a oublié son mot de passe.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (4 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

Yeepeee /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

T'vaouar, on va faire un gang, terroriser les Windows qui rôdent seuls la nuit dans les rues de Fribourg /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Ça marche pour moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif "Born to pète la gueule à Windows" /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (4 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* $

icq ou ichat ???? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Plutôt iChat ces temps /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Plutôt iChat ces temps /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Voir message PV /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (5 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Voir message PV /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai vu ton message privé mais c'est pas pour autant que je t'ai vu sur iChat.../ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif touriste va /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (7 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Voir message PV /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

ALLLLLLLOOOOO et les mecs ont se reveille, c'est koi ce bordel y a plus personnes dans cette maison /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Bon entre nous je viens d'aller cherchez mes billets de train (un pour moi et un pour La Puce, mais je vous préviens elle ne vient pas à l'Expo ni à le keynote /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif) pour Paris /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif c'est cool en plus on a le monstre bon plan pour le logement c'est cool /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2002)

Quand est-ce qu'elle vient nous dire bonjour sur le forum la puce, maintenant qu'elle est enregistrée. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (7 Septembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Quand est-ce qu'elle vient nous dire bonjour sur le forum la puce, maintenant qu'elle est enregistrée. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *



Je vais voir ce que je peux faire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## LaPuce (7 Septembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Quand est-ce qu'elle vient nous dire bonjour sur le forum la puce, maintenant qu'elle est enregistrée. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *



Bonjour!!!
Je prends une petite pause entre deux branches d' exas8 rt oui y en a qui bosse9  pour vous faire à tous un grand coucou!!!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par LaPuce:</font><hr />* 

Bonjour!!!
Je prends une petite pause entre deux branches d' exas8 rt oui y en a qui bosse9  pour vous faire à tous un grand coucou!!!
*<hr /></blockquote>

Ah... ben voilà! Bonjour la puce... depuis le temps que Simon nous parle de toi!

Et m... pour tes exas... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (8 Septembre 2002)

Je vous ai déjà dit que je l'aimais cette Puce /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Septembre 2002)

Vous rester combien de temps à Paris ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Et bienvenu la puce /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif ca fait longetemps qu'on t'atendais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (8 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* Vous rester combien de temps à Paris ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Et bienvenu la puce /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif ca fait longetemps qu'on t'atendais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

On arrive lundi vers 13h et on repart mecredi vers 16, on reste pas plus longtemps car le 17 j'ai des exams, et la Puce prépare également les siens, alors ceci explique cela /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Septembre 2002)

J'esepere que tu aura le iBook de ta puce avec rendez vous (avec l'acent bien sur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ) pour qu'on puisse ce trouver /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Septembre 2002)

bonjour La Puce, ça fait plaisir de te lire.


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Septembre 2002)

et jean-imarc... tu viens à l'apple expo ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Septembre 2002)

Non, ça ne colle pas à mon emploi du temps.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## ricchy (11 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par LaPuce:</font><hr />* 

Bonjour!!!
Je prends une petite pause entre deux branches d' exas8 rt oui y en a qui bosse9  pour vous faire à tous un grand coucou!!!
*<hr /></blockquote>

Je profite de mon 300ème posts, pour dire un grand Bijour à la Puce.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/crazy.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/crazy.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/crazy.gif
Pour vous dire à tous bonjour...
Pour faire remonter le post de : En direct de la maison de Simon  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Pour vous dire que je vais bien, même si tout le monde s'en fout. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif
Et du coup poser une question à Gjouvenat:
On peux surfer avec le nokia 7110 avec nos titi, vu qu'il n'y a plus l'infrarouge.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif     

Et comment qu'on fait, si on peux ???


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Septembre 2002)

Il te faut un cable USB qui coute la peau du cul


----------



## gjouvenat (14 Septembre 2002)

Bon aller on remonte /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## kisco (14 Septembre 2002)

et moi je vous montre mon nouvel avatar /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par LaPuce:</font><hr />* 

Bonjour!!!
Je prends une petite pause entre deux branches d' exas8 rt oui y en a qui bosse9  pour vous faire à tous un grand coucou!!!
*<hr /></blockquote>

Alors ces examens... comment ça se passe? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (15 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Alors ces examens... comment ça se passe? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Pour LaPuce ça va c'st à la fin du mois, mais elle bosse comme une tarée je sais pas comment elle fait /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif mais rassurez-vous je la sors de temps en temps et lui change les idées /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Par contre moi c'est mardi et c'est un peu plus la merde /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## kisco (15 Septembre 2002)

moi c'est plutôt mercredi, et tout à savoir par coeur sur les alliages : Fer, Alu, Cuivre,... !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## simon (16 Septembre 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * moi c'est plutôt mercredi, et tout à savoir par coeur sur les alliages : Fer, Alu, Cuivre,... !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  *



Je t'explique pas pour le 26 je dois apprendre par coeur mon cours d'Algébre Linéaire !!!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif autant dire que c'est une mission suicide /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (16 Septembre 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * et moi je vous montre mon nouvel avatar /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  et moi ma nouvelle signature /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## simon (16 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  et moi ma nouvelle signature /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

toute mes condoléances Greg  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (17 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

toute mes condoléances Greg  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

idem  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2002)

Idem Greg ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## kisco (17 Septembre 2002)

putain mais y a vraiment des connards partout !!!!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (17 Septembre 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * putain mais y a vraiment des connards partout !!!!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   *



Et c'est peu de le dire..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## simon (17 Septembre 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * putain mais y a vraiment des connards partout !!!!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   *



Arrête de penser à mon prof de physque, mais non je déconne c'était pas si dur que ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif mais vu que j'arrête de toute façon l'EPFL je crois que je peux le dire: JE NE FERAIS PLUS DE PHYSIQUE DE MA VIE et c'est très bien ainsi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## ricchy (18 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Et c'est peu de le dire..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Désolé pour toi.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
Aller pour te remonter le moral va faire un tour  ici 
Une chtite portrait avec une amie.
C'était pour tester mon nouveau boîtier.
Mon chtit D60 à 6,3 Millions de Pixels.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Septembre 2002)

Si tu veux m'en envoyer plus par mail je veux bien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Genre toute ta galleries ca m'ira bien pour me remonter le moral /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (18 Septembre 2002)

du tout bon cet exam' de matériaux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

assez dur mais je devrais quand même réussir à bien négocier e dernier exam dans 2 semaines /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


et toujours aussi bien richy !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## root (18 Septembre 2002)

Comme je comprends rien à l'inutilité de comprendre quelque chose à ce forum ....

Enfin comme ca au moins j'me sens proche de Simon... parce que j'sais pas pour toi mais j'sais pas si on pourra se revoir ;-)


----------



## kisco (18 Septembre 2002)

ah tiens, salut root ! y va bien le photmac2 ?
le lesomac1 est en pleine forme /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## root (19 Septembre 2002)

photmac2 est orphelin de son mac !

Remplacé par un unix ... (un vrai pas de l'eau sur un noyau


----------



## kisco (19 Septembre 2002)

tu la voixs mon eau se renverser sur ton noyau mal compilé ? !!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## root (19 Septembre 2002)

Justement... OSX s'expose a des court-circuits ... ils y ont pas pensé chez apple


----------



## simon (20 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par root:</font><hr />* Comme je comprends rien à l'inutilité de comprendre quelque chose à ce forum ....

Enfin comme ca au moins j'me sens proche de Simon... parce que j'sais pas pour toi mais j'sais pas si on pourra se revoir ;-)  *<hr /></blockquote>


Ohhhhhh my Gooooood /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif mais qu'est ce que tu fous là Gill, mais que t'arrive-t-il ?!?!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

L'émotion passée, mais si mais si on va se revoir on fera un spécial perdu de vue tout les trois mois aux Brasseurs on refera le monde, on parlera de physique, d'alèbre linéaire, d'analyse en se disant que l'on a bien rigolé pendant toutes ces années (enfin deux pour etre précis, enfin pour moi), passés à l'EPFL /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Et pis a part ça tu es un petit cachotié monsieur je fais le plan de l'EPFL dynamiquement /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif et oui oui je t'ai repéré dans la Flash Informatique /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Bravo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif tu en as mis du temps pour y arriver /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif maintenant que tu es content je peux t'annoncer que Genève Servette a perdu 5-2 contre le LHC samedi soir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Revanche de Servette hier soir qui a remporté le premier derby lémanique de son histoire 5-3, contre LHC... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Et ça va pas trop non plus pour Sion et Lausanne qui ont perdu tout les deux 0-4...


----------



## simon (23 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Revanche de Servette hier soir qui a remporté le premier derby lémanique de son histoire 5-3, contre LHC... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Et ça va pas trop non plus pour Sion et Lausanne qui ont perdu tout les deux 0-4...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je m'y attendais à celle-là, mais franchement je confirme LHC fait un début de saison de merde /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif en plus d'avoir plein de blessé ils n'ont pas l'air particulièrement motivé, on verra bien après /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (23 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Revanche de Servette hier soir qui a remporté le premier derby lémanique de son histoire 5-3, contre LHC... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Et ça va pas trop non plus pour Sion et Lausanne qui ont perdu tout les deux 0-4...  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est pas cool ca WebOliver... Moi qui voulais mettre la haine a mon ami simon... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Aller sans rancune simon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2002)

Ben je suis plutôt du côté du LHC... mais aussi du FC Sion... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (23 Septembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Ben je suis plutôt du côté du LHC... mais aussi du FC Sion... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *



Moi c'est GHC ou SHC /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif et aussi le FC sion... 
Go sion for LNA /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Go sion for LNA /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Ça va être difficile... seulement deux clubs de LNB pourront monter, à cause de cette nouvelle-magnifique-géniale LNA à 10 équipes...


----------



## gjouvenat (23 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Ça va être difficile... seulement deux clubs de LNB pourront monter, à cause de cette nouvelle-magnifique-géniale LNA à 10 équipes...  *<hr /></blockquote>

KOI ????? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Mais non c'est pas possible !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

KOI ????? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Mais non c'est pas possible !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Eh oui... je sais c'est complétement ridicule... Donc Lugano semble intouchable, Yverdon est très fort... et il ne faut pas oublier les quatre derniers de LNA non plus... Hier soir j'entendais Jean-Claude Richard, l'entraîneur de Sion qui tablait sur une remontée de Sion en LNA... dans trois ans...


----------



## kisco (23 Septembre 2002)

je fais confiance à Sion, ils monteront cette année déjà.
et LHC sera en playoff !


----------



## simon (24 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

C'est pas cool ca WebOliver... Moi qui voulais mettre la haine a mon ami simon... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Aller sans rancune simon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

ça marche Greg pas de problème /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (24 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 
et LHC sera en playoff !  *<hr /></blockquote>

J'espère bien ouais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (25 Septembre 2002)

youpi j'ai fais 4.5 en matériaux microtechniques ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

je peux me permettre un 2.75 pour le dernier... easy /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* youpi j'ai fais 4.5 en matériaux microtechniques ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

je peux me permettre un 2.75 pour le dernier... easy /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

cooool et toi simon ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## simon (26 Septembre 2002)

Demain j'ai mon dernier mais alors qu'est-ce qu'il me fait chier, 13 chapitres de conneries mathématiques à apprendre par coeur  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 

Sinon la physique je sais pas encore, je dois avoir les profs les plus lents de la planète parce que déjà au moins de juin j'avais du attendre un max /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (26 Septembre 2002)

clap clap et toutes mes félicitaations /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (26 Septembre 2002)

Ceux qui vont mourir vous saluent, au plaisir de vous avoir connu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Faut que je me casse......j'ai mon exam dans pas longtemps moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Pensez à moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Septembre 2002)

Il est bientôt 13 heures, et toujours pas de nouvelles de Simon .................


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2002)

Et de sa puce... Tiens... je vois bien la puce dans une campagne de Switch...


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Septembre 2002)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> * Il est bientôt 13 heures, et toujours pas de nouvelles de Simon .................  *



Il doit etre en train de ce bourrer la guele pour oublier !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (27 Septembre 2002)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> * Il est bientôt 13 heures, et toujours pas de nouvelles de Simon .................  *



Non là c'est 10h du mat /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (27 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Il doit etre en train de ce bourrer la guele pour oublier !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben nous justement j'arrive toujours pas à oublier /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (27 Septembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Et de sa puce... Tiens... je vois bien la puce dans une campagne de Switch...  *



Bonne idée dès qu'Apple mais ça en place je lui demande /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Pour ses exas elle commence lundi et elle est archi prête de chez prête mois je vois bien le 5 de moyenne (sur 6) sans problème /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (27 Septembre 2002)

Euh en fait si vous voulez tout savoir c'est pas compliquer /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (27 Septembre 2002)

J'AIME PAS LES MATHS ??????!!!?!?!??!!??!?!?!??!?!?!!??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## simon (27 Septembre 2002)

Tiens plein de smileys cela me rappelle qqch /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif sûrement le stress qui ressort /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Septembre 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens plein de smileys cela me rappelle qqch /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif sûrement le stress qui ressort /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



MDR

PS : C'est toujours plus facile pour les autres /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (27 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 



Elle est folle de la messe.
*<hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (27 Septembre 2002)

C'est juste parce que j'avais pas posté depuis longtemps.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Septembre 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * J'AIME PAS LES MATHS ??????!!!?!?!??!!??!?!?!??!?!?!!??  *



_COPAIIIIIIN_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (28 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

COPAIIIIIIN /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu m'étonnes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif y a quand même des barges qui adorent ça et qui vouent un véritable culte à leur prof d'analyse  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  je vous jure tout fous le camp /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

COPAIIIIIIN /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Bon ben....

COOOOPPPPPPAAAAIIIINNNNNNNNNNN !!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (30 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

COPAIIIIIIN /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Tout pareil, et en plus, ça fait remonter le sujet.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## ricchy (30 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Tout pareil, et en plus, ça fait remonter le sujet.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

je voudrai juste dire une connerie:

une connerie

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (30 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr />* 

je voudrai juste dire une connerie:

une connerie

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Une autre connerie tien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (1 Octobre 2002)

t pourrais pas chaufer ta maison simon ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ça commence à cailler par ici !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* t pourrais pas chaufer ta maison simon ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ça commence à cailler par ici !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

non ca va... Je suis en t-shirt trankil...

J'ai pas encore mis une fois un pull /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (1 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* t pourrais pas chaufer ta maison simon ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ça commence à cailler par ici !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est bon j'ai starté le feu, j'ai deux ou trois vieux PCs a bruler /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif cela devrait faire l'affaire


----------



## Jean-iMarc (1 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

C'est bon j'ai starté le feu, j'ai deux ou trois vieux PCs a bruler /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif cela devrait faire l'affaire  *<hr /></blockquote>

Pas besoin de les bruler, il suffit de les mettre en marche.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (1 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Pas besoin de les bruler, il suffit de les mettre en marche.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif cje suis d'accord mais le gros problème c'est que je n'arrive pas à arrêter l'Auto Crash /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif alors toutes les 30 minutes ils s'arrêtent /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif et forcément y a pas de déinstalleur pour ce genre de chose /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (3 Octobre 2002)

Bein ?

Vous-êtes où ?

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Ch'uis tout seul dans la maison, et il n'y a plus d'Ice ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Octobre 2002)

quoi ??? plus d'ice ?????? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 

Simon c'est koi ce bordel !!! J'ai soif moi !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## kisco (3 Octobre 2002)

notre courbe de buvage de bière à la gym :   CaisseActifsJP.pdf 

pour l'explication, c'est des plateux de 24 canettes 1/2Litres qu'on achète régulièrement...
ben la nouvelle c'est qu'on va acheter une palette entière !!  
ce qui nous fait juste 1728 1/2L de bières !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## saxo (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

C'est bon j'ai starté le feu, j'ai deux ou trois vieux PCs a bruler /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif cela devrait faire l'affaire  *<hr /></blockquote>

Fais gaffe ! Ca risque de p... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  le plastique cramé !


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par saxo:</font><hr />* 

Fais gaffe ! Ca risque de p... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  le plastique cramé !   *<hr /></blockquote>

Surtout le PC on dira /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* Bein ?

Vous-êtes où ?

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Ch'uis tout seul dans la maison, et il n'y a plus d'Ice ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est pas vrai y en a encore dans le frigo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## simon (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Surtout le PC on dira /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est vrai que le Titanium n'a pas la même odeur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

C'est pas vrai y en a encore dans le frigo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

merde j'avais pas vu... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Bon ca va pour cette fois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

merde j'avais pas vu... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Bon ca va pour cette fois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je pense bien que cela va aller pour cette fois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif si tu avais bien regardé tu aurais trouvé plein d'autre choses /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Je pense bien que cela va aller pour cette fois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif si tu avais bien regardé tu aurais trouvé plein d'autre choses /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

désolé j'ai pas les yeux en face des trous en ce moment...

Il y a koi ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

C'est pas vrai y en a encore dans le frigo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

T'en as remis entre temps, vilain garnement !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jean-iMarc (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif si tu avais bien regardé tu aurais trouvé plein d'autre choses /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Oui, mais moi, je ne voulais que de l'Ice, tu ne te rends pas compte du manque que j'ai à voir les rayons français vides de ce breuvage. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

Pour ce qui est du reste du contenu, je le laisse à la puce, je ne saurais pas quoi faire avec les carottes et les concombres. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

T'en as remis entre temps, vilain garnement !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais mais j'ai déjé tout bu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (5 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Ouais mais j'ai déjé tout bu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

c'est po gentil ca ! faut en laisser pour les autres aussi ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2002)

allez les gars, plus que 67 pages  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## simon (5 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

cooool et toi simon ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

double échec...je suis dans la merde...


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Octobre 2002)

Tout les romands on perdu hier en hockey...

Dur...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## kisco (6 Octobre 2002)

LHC a gagné le duel face à Gottéron ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* je fais confiance à Sion, ils monteront cette année déjà.
et LHC sera en playoff !  *<hr /></blockquote>

Sion est allé arracher un point à Kriens... Mais ça sera néanmoins très difficile.


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Octobre 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * LHC a gagné le duel face à Gottéron ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   *



ils ont fait fort sur ce coup les Lausannois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## simon (7 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* Tout les romands on perdu hier en hockey...

Dur...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Mais non Lausanne c'est enfin reveillé et on a gagné contre Fribourg /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (7 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

ils ont fait fort sur ce coup les Lausannois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

J'y étais QUE DU BONHEUR /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Mais non Lausanne c'est enfin reveillé et on a gagné contre Fribourg /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais mais en attendant... ils sont pas dans la bonne partie du classement /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## simon (7 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Ouais mais en attendant... ils sont pas dans la bonne partie du classement /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je sais bien mais avec 5 blessés c'est pas facile de faire la course en tête...maintenant j'espère que cela leur a servi de dé-click et qu'ils vnt mettre le feu à la baraque cette semaine (même si c'est Zurich, Berne et Davos) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2002)

En football, Lausanne a plutôt réalisé une bonne affaire en repassant de l'autre côté de la barre... De son côté, Sion est plutôt mal barré, même si les écarts sont très serrés.


----------



## simon (8 Octobre 2002)

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le LHC et Malley voici un petit exemple de ce que cela peut donner:

http://www.simonganiere.ch/LHC/LHC.mpg

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (8 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le LHC et Malley voici un petit exemple de ce que cela peut donner:

http://www.simonganiere.ch/LHC/LHC.mpg

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Effectivement, ça n'est peut-être pas le public le plus nombreux des patinoires (encore que...), mais assuremment le meilleur!


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Effectivement, ça n'est peut-être pas le public le plus nombreux des patinoires (encore que...), mais assuremment le meilleur!  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ou bah alors la... tu as pas vu bcp de match toi... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## WebOliver (8 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Ou bah alors la... tu as pas vu bcp de match toi... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Non... un seul en 1996! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (8 Octobre 2002)

magnifique cetta ambiance ! (c'était quel match ?)
l'année passée j'avais gagné 2billets pour LHC-FGottéron, de la pure folie !
c'est quand le prochain LHC-Gottéron, que je me prépare à venir ?!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## simon (9 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* magnifique cetta ambiance ! (c'était quel match ?)
l'année passée j'avais gagné 2billets pour LHC-FGottéron, de la pure folie !
c'est quand le prochain LHC-Gottéron, que je me prépare à venir ?!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Le match en question devait être LHC-Bienne datant de la dernière ascension en ligue A (demi-finale de Ligue B donc) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Le prochaine LHC-Fribourg, pas de problème une seule adresse: http://www.simonganiere.ch/ical/ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif et tu auras le calendrier du LHC /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (9 Octobre 2002)

Si un jour cela vous dit de venir, dites-moi je vais à la grande majorité des matchs (c-à-d tous /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif) on pourrait se faire une SAES Spécial Hockey /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif genre l'après-midi au bar pour discuter Mac et le début de soirée au match et re-bar pour la fin de soirée /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Mais autant vous prévenir vu que ces biiiiipp de dirigeants ont augmenté les prix c'est pas donné donné d'aller au match /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## sylko (9 Octobre 2002)

Euhhh...

Qu'est-ce qui est rouge et blanc, qui monte et qui descend?

Désolé, de vieux souvenirs qui remontent!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (9 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* Euhhh...

Qu'est-ce qui est rouge et blanc, qui monte et qui descend?

Désolé, de vieux souvenirs qui remontent!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Dans le même genre: quelle est la différence entre une coccinelle et le LHC ?


----------



## sylko (9 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Dans le même genre: quelle est la différence entre une coccinelle et le LHC ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

Connais pas!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## kisco (9 Octobre 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *Le prochaine LHC-Fribourg, pas de problème une seule adresse: http://www.simonganiere.ch/ical/ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif et tu auras le calendrier du LHC /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



excellent ! le calendrier du LHC sur mon iPod, ça va faire des jaloux ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif merci !

sinon le prochain LHC-Gottéron c'est le 2 janvier... pas terrible comme date. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif
et LHC-GE Servette, c'est le jour de la LAN /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif (pas encore sûr)


----------



## kisco (9 Octobre 2002)

il doit y avoir une faute, y a deux LHC-GEServette en 2 mois... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
26 oct et 23 nov /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## simon (9 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* il doit y avoir une faute, y a deux LHC-GEServette en 2 mois... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
26 oct et 23 nov /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Non c'est juste /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif c'est le hasard du calendrier


----------



## simon (9 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* 

Connais pas!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

La coccinelle à des points elle /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (9 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 

excellent ! le calendrier du LHC sur mon iPod, ça va faire des jaloux ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif merci !

sinon le prochain LHC-Gottéron c'est le 2 janvier... pas terrible comme date. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif
et LHC-GE Servette, c'est le jour de la LAN /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif (pas encore sûr)
*<hr /></blockquote>

Ah non pas d'accord c'est Greg qui va pas être content déjà que Genève va perdre en hockey, en plus va falloir que je le massacre juste après /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Ah non pas d'accord c'est Greg qui va pas être content déjà que Genève va perdre en hockey, en plus va falloir que je le massacre juste après /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Rappel moi le score du dernier match servette laussane stp !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

MDR sinon une SAES hockey ca me vas... mais faut aller voir un match soit contre lugano, davos ou zurich... la je viens sur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (9 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Rappel moi le score du dernier match servette laussane stp !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

MDR sinon une SAES hockey ca me vas... mais faut aller voir un match soit contre lugano, davos ou zurich... la je viens sur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

On va pas commencer comme ça parce qu'on est pas arrivés /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Octobre 2002)

Bon... le 30 novembre contre davos !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## simon (10 Octobre 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Bon... le 30 novembre contre davos !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   *



Ça marche pour moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (11 Octobre 2002)

C'est à Lausanne ou à Davos? Une petite virée à Davos, c'est chouette ça!


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Octobre 2002)

lausanne... mais c'est pas une mauvaise nouvelle..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## kisco (11 Octobre 2002)

je devrais pouvoir venir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## simon (12 Octobre 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * lausanne... mais c'est pas une mauvaise nouvelle..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   *



Pourquoi tu comptais allez jusqu'à Davos /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (12 Octobre 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * je devrais pouvoir venir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *



Je vous ai prévenu si vous venez prenez des petits sous avec vous parce que c'est pas donné donné /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (12 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Je vous ai prévenu si vous venez prenez des petits sous avec vous parce que c'est pas donné donné /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Combien l'entrée ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2002)

Bon nul du LHC hier soir face à Berne... mais la barre est encore loin. Le plein ce soir face à Davos... même si ça sera (très) difficile.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2002)

LHC a battu le leader Davos 2-1, et se rapproche ainsi de la barre!


----------



## simon (13 Octobre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * LHC a battu le leader Davos 2-1, et se rapproche ainsi de la barre!  *



Un permier tiers de toutes beauté sincèrement Davos as du passé moins de 10 fois la moitié de la patinoire.

Deuxième correcte des deuxs équipes et enfin un troisième ou Lausanne n'a fait que de pousser le puck mais c'est bien battur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Octobre 2002)

Juste pour changer de sujet... 

Simon, on est frères dans l'échec...
Après un mois à bosser que la physique sans interruption (à part une chtite AE, mais rien de grave /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ), j'ai encore réussi à me vautrer au seul exam que j'avais...
Champion du mooooondeu....

++
Beru


----------



## ricchy (14 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Je vous ai prévenu si vous venez prenez des petits sous avec vous parce que c'est pas donné donné /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouaiiiiiiiis combien ???
Car je veux bien venir, si j'ai le temps.
Juste avant de partir loins du pays.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Personne va sponsoriser mon voyage, alors combien ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (14 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* Juste pour changer de sujet... 

Simon, on est frères dans l'échec...
Après un mois à bosser que la physique sans interruption (à part une chtite AE, mais rien de grave /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ), j'ai encore réussi à me vautrer au seul exam que j'avais...
Champion du mooooondeu....

++
Beru  *<hr /></blockquote>

pffffff je te jure cette physique c'est pas possible /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (14 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr />* 

Ouaiiiiiiiis combien ???
Car je veux bien venir, si j'ai le temps.
Juste avant de partir loins du pays.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Personne va sponsoriser mon voyage, alors combien ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Pour les places debouts cela fera 18 pour les étudiants et 24 pour les adultes.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif le prix des places assises ont en parle même pas  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif et oui c'est des voleurs et en plus ils sont tellement qu'on que cela ne leur ramènera pas bcp plus d'argent parce qu'il y a moins de monde que l'année passée /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## kisco (15 Octobre 2002)

changement de signature... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

béru, simon, richy,... vous venez ? !!


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Octobre 2002)

Changement de signature aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Et attend on va faire ca officielement...
On va créer un sujet /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2002)

vasy je te laisse l'honneur, mais plutôt dans le forum jeux... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Octobre 2002)

vi vi


----------



## simon (15 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* changement de signature... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

béru, simon, richy,... vous venez ? !!    *<hr /></blockquote>

euh je voudrais dire mais le 23 y a LHC-Genève... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif faut que je réfléchisse un peu


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Octobre 2002)

alors on fais ca le 23 !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## ricchy (15 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* changement de signature... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

béru, simon, richy,... vous venez ? !!    *<hr /></blockquote>

LIS MON PETIT PANO, TU SAIS CELUI OU C MARQUE CHINE.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
C clair, je serai bien venu.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## simon (16 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr />* 

LIS MON PETIT PANO, TU SAIS CELUI OU C MARQUE CHINE.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
C clair, je serai bien venu.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

euh ben un alors un ptit allez-retour enun week-end pour te faire étaler à Unreal /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Octobre 2002)

Bon alors on fait cette SAES quand???


----------



## kisco (18 Octobre 2002)

le jour de LS-Davos, 30 nov !


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Octobre 2002)

va pour moi... simon ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## simon (19 Octobre 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * va pour moi... simon ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *



Ben pour moi cela ne devrait pas poser de problème non plus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (19 Octobre 2002)

Les gars allez jeter un petit coup d'oeil ici /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

ici


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2002)

... qui a perdu 1-3 en déplacement à Zoug. Et la barre se rééloigne... Une réaction demain?


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Octobre 2002)

ouais dommage...

Mais Fribourg et Geneve gagne... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* ouais dommage...

Mais Fribourg et Geneve gagne... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Et Sion et Lausanne s'imposent (face à Yverdon et Wohlen) en football tandis que Servette lui, s'incline 3-4 face à Lucerne.


----------



## simon (20 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Et Sion et Lausanne s'imposent (face à Yverdon et Wohlen) en football tandis que Servette lui, s'incline 3-4 face à Lucerne.  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est mieux qu'une rubrique sportive ici /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ma parole, on est passé dans le Maison de Simon au Café Romand /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif manque plus qu'une fondue et taper le carton


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Octobre 2002)

On va ouvrir un nouveau forum... le Carnotzet MacG /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Octobre 2002)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]* On va ouvrir un nouveau forum... le Carnotzet MacG /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



lolol.... trop beau.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Octobre 2002)

!!!!!


----------



## simon (21 Octobre 2002)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]* On va ouvrir un nouveau forum... le Carnotzet MacG /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



De Bleu trois décis de Goooooooooroooooooooooon s'vous plé !?!ä£üöü!? hips /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Octobre 2002)

et 3 d'blanc /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2002)

Très Cher Monsieur Simon,
La présente requête n'est certes pas agréable à mettre en oeuvre, mais le sens du devoir doit prévaloir sur toutes considérations d'amitié ou autres.
En ma qualité de représentant plénipotentiaire de l'opération Carbone 14 (bis), il a été décidé unanimement moins une voix (Alèm est aphone pour l'instant), qu'il vous serait interdit dans un délai de 15 jours à dater de la présente de disposer d'une maison sur le territoire du Bar MacG tant que vous serez modérateur du forum Mac OSX.
Dès lors, nous vous prions, soit de déménager définitivement sur le forum Mac OSX, soit de renoncer à vos prérogatives de modérateur du forum Mac OSX auquel cas vous pourrez garder votre maison sur notre territoire.
Notez toutefois que Mullatabianca et Ellen Feiss ont élu domicile à l'intérieur de notre circonscription.
Sachez aussi que nous resterons très discret vis-à-vis de LaPuce (que nous tenons en grande estime) au sujet des nombreux clics sur la pomme de Mullatabianca (clics en provenance de votre adresse IP - nous avons nos sources...).
Convaincus que vous agirez en homme d'honneur et soucieux de vos intérêts, nous vous prions de croire, Monsieur Simon, en l'expression de nos sentiments distingués.
ps : Simon, fais pas le con ! (conseil d'ami) Arrrfffff  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

C'est mieux qu'une rubrique sportive ici /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ma parole, on est passé dans le Maison de Simon au Café Romand /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif manque plus qu'une fondue et taper le carton  *<hr /></blockquote>

Faut qu'on engage Jean-Jacques Tillmann le grand...


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *(Alèm est aphone pour l'instant)*



ah bon ???   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## simon (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Faut qu'on engage Jean-Jacques Tillmann le grand...




*<hr /></blockquote>

Tant que c'est pas Eric Wueillemin (je sais plus trop comment on l'écrit son nom à celui-là mais on se comprend) c'est tout bon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Très Cher Monsieur Simon,
La présente requête n'est certes pas agréable à mettre en oeuvre, mais le sens du devoir doit prévaloir sur toutes considérations d'amitié ou autres.
En ma qualité de représentant plénipotentiaire de l'opération Carbone 14 (bis), il a été décidé unanimement moins une voix (Alèm est aphone pour l'instant), qu'il vous serait interdit dans un délai de 15 jours à dater de la présente de disposer d'une maison sur le territoire du Bar MacG tant que vous serez modérateur du forum Mac OSX.
Dès lors, nous vous prions, soit de déménager définitivement sur le forum Mac OSX, soit de renoncer à vos prérogatives de modérateur du forum Mac OSX auquel cas vous pourrez garder votre maison sur notre territoire.
Notez toutefois que Mullatabianca et Ellen Feiss ont élu domicile à l'intérieur de notre circonscription.
Sachez aussi que nous resterons très discret vis-à-vis de LaPuce (que nous tenons en grande estime) au sujet des nombreux clics sur la pomme de Mullatabianca (clics en provenance de votre adresse IP - nous avons nos sources...).
Convaincus que vous agirez en homme d'honneur et soucieux de vos intérêts, nous vous prions de croire, Monsieur Simon, en l'expression de nos sentiments distingués.
ps : Simon, fais pas le con ! (conseil d'ami) Arrrfffff  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Olà je suis un peu fatigué pour tout comprendre mais juré je vais y réfléchir mais demain pas avant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Tant que c'est pas Eric Wueillemin (je sais plus trop comment on l'écrit son nom à celui-là mais on se comprend) c'est tout bon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est vrai qu'il y a quelques _lumières_ à la TSR... Par exemple le très agaçant Pierre-Alain Dupuis... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 
Olà je suis un peu fatigué pour tout comprendre mais juré je vais y réfléchir mais demain pas avant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
Vas y Simon ! Prends ton temps ! Mais ne vient pas te plaindre après ... on t'aura prévenu !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
C'est la peau du Jaguar qu'on veut et on l'aura à tout prix ... cette fois on est tous décidés !!! C'est jusqu'à ce que mort s'en suive !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * C'est la peau du Jaguar qu'on veut et on l'aura à tout prix ... cette fois on est tous décidés !!! C'est jusqu'à ce que mort s'en suive !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



je sens que ça va sentir l'opossum grillé sous peu !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2002)

j'ai aussi photographié Simon à l'AE mais pas sa pomme!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Vas y Simon ! Prends ton temps ! Mais ne vient pas te plaindre après ... on t'aura prévenu !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
C'est la peau du Jaguar qu'on veut et on l'aura à tout prix ... cette fois on est tous décidés !!! C'est jusqu'à ce que mort s'en suive !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Jaguar contre opossum... grands dieux, quelle violence ces duels d'animaux  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Va falloir nommer Brigitte Bardot modératrice du bar si ça continue... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

++
Beru


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 
Jaguar contre opossum... grands dieux, quelle violence ces duels d'animaux  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Surtout que j'ai une bande d'opossums mutants depuis qu'un pitbull s'est introduit dans l'élevage durant une nuit de printemps : ils lui sont sautés dessus à plus de 400 et il s'est fait violé à 250 reprises par mes femelles - je te dis pas la portée qui s'en est suivi ! Frankenstein et consorts, c'est de la bibine à côté de mes oppobulls (j'ai déposé le nom de cette nouvelle race...) - je les nourri exclusivement avec des emballages cartonnés de Mac OSX ... il suffira de les affamer pendant deux semaines et de les lâcher ensuite sur ce p.... de forum...
L'apocalypse ce sera ..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Surtout que j'ai une bande d'opossums mutants depuis qu'un pitbull s'est introduit dans l'élevage durant une nuit de printemps : ils lui sont sautés dessus à plus de 400 et il s'est fait violé à 250 reprises par mes femelles - je te dis pas la portée qui s'en est suivi ! Frankenstein et consorts, c'est de la bibine à côté de mes oppobulls (j'ai déposé le nom de cette nouvelle race...) - je les nourri exclusivement avec des emballages cartonnés de Mac OSX ... il suffira de les affamer pendant deux semaines et de les lâcher ensuite sur ce p.... de forum...
L'apocalypse ce sera ..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Sorry mais je suis encore trop fatigué pour comprendre un ot de ce que vosu dites, l'autre (enfin alèm /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif) parle de ma pomme à l'AE et theBig qui nous fait un trip back to the zoo et BlackBeru nous fait une émission perdue de vue avec BB, je comprend pas tout là /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 
je comprend pas tout là /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
T'en fais pas Simon ! Tu vas comprendre !
Quand tu vas bouler hors de ta maison du Bar, que tu essaieras de remonter à la force des poignets chez tes potes d'OSX, et que tu n'y trouveras que débris fumants et carnage à côté duquel la dernière campagne d'Attila ressemble à un jeu de bac à sable...
Quand nous aurons pris le contrôle des forums "du haut" en interdisant toutes références à des termes techniques barbares qui nous empoisonnent l'existence...
Quand tu verras Jacksim, auréolé de bonheur, des fleurs dans les cheveux chantant et dansant, nu au mileu des marguerites...
Alors là, tu auras compris, mais il sera trop tard !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (26 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
T'en fais pas Simon ! Tu vas comprendre !
Quand tu vas bouler hors de ta maison du Bar, que tu essaieras de remonter à la force des poignets chez tes potes d'OSX, et que tu n'y trouveras que débris fumants et carnage à côté duquel la dernière campagne d'Attila ressemble à un jeu de bac à sable...
Quand nous aurons pris le contrôle des forums "du haut" en interdisant toutes références à des termes techniques barbares qui nous empoisonnent l'existence...
Quand tu verras Jacksim, auréolé de bonheur, des fleurs dans les cheveux chantant et dansant, nu au mileu des marguerites...
Alors là, tu auras compris, mais il sera trop tard !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je commence à comprendre mais là j'ai pas le temps /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2002)

Pluie de buts en *football * ce week-end, où Bâle a battu Zurich 5-3. Sion de son côté a battu Concordia Bâle 6-1... Mais le plus hallucinant est Wil qui a battu Saint-Gall... 11-3! Mi-temps: 6-3! Je n'ai jamais vu ça... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif

Sinon LHC a de nouveau perdu... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## kisco (4 Novembre 2002)

comme c'est taré !!!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

faut que je voie Tout Sport ce soir ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

et merde pour LHC, y ont vraiment pas de bol avec la blessure de l'autre en plus ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## simon (4 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* comme c'est taré !!!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

faut que je voie Tout Sport ce soir ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

et merde pour LHC, y ont vraiment pas de bol avec la blessure de l'autre en plus ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

La blessure parle plutôt d'une fin de carrière parce que si c'est les ligaments croisés du genou qui ont lâché à 38 ans faut pas espérer grand chose...pour le reste si le LHC arriva un jour a gagner un match à l'extérieur cela irait déjà nettement mieux


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2002)

Et si on parlait de voile... *Alinghi* fait très fort à la Coupe de l'America en Nouvelle-Zélande... L'équipage ramasse victoire après victoire... Imaginons qu'Alinghi remporte la Coupe de l'America, ça serait assez cocasse: comme nous n'avons pas de mer en Suisse (la course ne peut pas se dérouler en eau douce), elle devrait avoir lieu en Italie ou en France. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## minime (4 Novembre 2002)

La Fédération malgache de football va prendre des sanctions sévères contre le Stade olympique l'Emyrne (SOE) qui, pour marquer sa mauvaise humeur après un litige arbitral, avait marqué pas moins de 149 buts contre son camp.


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Novembre 2002)

Et servette gagne en hockey..... youpi...

En tout cas, j'espere que LHC et gottéron vont remonter....


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Novembre 2002)

une petite remontée s'imposais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2002)

Espérons également une pluie de buts mardi prochain: le FC Bâle rencontre Liverpool dans une rencontre décisive pour la suite de la compétition... Un nul leur suffirait... mais j'ai comme un présentiment comme quoi les Bâlois ne vont pas se contenter d'un point... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (8 Novembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Espérons également une pluie de buts mardi prochain: le FC Bâle rencontre Liverpool dans une rencontre décisive pour la suite de la compétition... Un nul leur suffirait... mais j'ai comme un présentiment comme quoi les Bâlois ne vont pas se contenter d'un point... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *



et si on parlais d'autre chose que du sport /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/021107/85/2u5xn.html


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

et si on parlais d'autre chose que du sport /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/021107/85/2u5xn.html *<hr /></blockquote>

lolol


----------



## Jean-iMarc (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

et si on parlais d'autre chose que du sport /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/021107/85/2u5xn.html *<hr /></blockquote>

lololololololol aussi !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

lololololololol aussi !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

heuuu.... le copieur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## simon (11 Novembre 2002)

celle là aussi elle est pas mal

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/021108/5/2u8ds.html

et attention tout copiage sera sévérement punis


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Novembre 2002)

ch'est nimporte koua.....


----------



## simon (12 Novembre 2002)

Mais non c'est pas n'importe quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Par contre ce message c'est n'importe quoi, en fait c'est jsute pour refaire monter la chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin le message


----------



## kisco (13 Novembre 2002)

Woohooo !!!

merci le "24 Heures" !

j'ai gagné 2 billets pour LHC-Langnau Dimanche 17.11 16h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Simon je parie que t'y vas!
Greg tu viens ?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> *(...) merci le "24 Heures" ! (...) *



De rien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







2-1 pour Bâle ce soir...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2002)

LHC a de nouveau perdu... On s'en fiche un peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Car, ce soir, Bâle s'est qualifié pour la suite de la Ligue des champions en faisant match nul 3-3 face à Liverpool. Mi-temps 3-0 pour Bâle! Mais ils ont eu chauds.


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* Simon je parie que t'y vas!
Greg tu viens ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ou lalalal... ca me tente bien ca.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on ce chope sur ICQ


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2002)

Je reviens sur le match du FC Bâle de hier soir et plus particulièrement sur l'éditorial du quotidien _24 heures_. Il est dit ceci: «(...) Et voilà que chez les jeunes Suisses on ne rêve plus seulement devant la photo de Bill Gates, ou des stars américains (...)»

Outre le fait que ça soit complétement déplacer, ça montre bien l'étendue des dégats et l'ignorance de certaines personnes ebahies devant Microsoft... Le monde est déciemment mal barré.


----------



## simon (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* Woohooo !!!

merci le "24 Heures" !

j'ai gagné 2 billets pour LHC-Langnau Dimanche 17.11 16h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Simon je parie que t'y vas!
Greg tu viens ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Présent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'as gagné des places assises ou debout ??


----------



## simon (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Ou lalalal... ca me tente bien ca.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on ce chope sur ICQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Difficile aux cours j'ai que MSN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais le match est à 16h j'y serais entre 15h30 et 15h45


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Difficile aux cours j'ai que MSN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais le match est à 16h j'y serais entre 15h30 et 15h45 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

je parlais à kisco.... mais file moi ton adresse hotmail en PV


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2002)

places debout, et heureusement c'est mille fois mieux !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous voulez pas qu'on se trouve vers 15h déjà ?


----------



## simon (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par m4k-Kisco:</font><hr />* places debout, et heureusement c'est mille fois mieux !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous voulez pas qu'on se trouve vers 15h déjà ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

15h OK mais on se boit un truc avant à la buvette


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

15h OK mais on se boit un truc avant à la buvette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

heu on à RDV à 15heure à la gare avec Kisco... tu viens nous rejoindre la bas ???


----------



## simon (16 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

heu on à RDV à 15heure à la gare avec Kisco... tu viens nous rejoindre la bas ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Euh vous voulez que je passe vous prendre à la gare à 15h et pis on descend au match avec ma tuture


----------



## gjouvenat (16 Novembre 2002)

boui... pkoi pas...


----------



## simon (16 Novembre 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * boui... pkoi pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je pensais bien que tu n'allais pas dire non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on se retrouve du côté du simplon (c-à-d du côté lac pas du côté du MacDo quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) à 15h. J'ai toujours la même nissan micra verte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si jamais tu as mon numéro de natel ? si ce n'est pas le cas je te l'envoie par message privé


----------



## gjouvenat (17 Novembre 2002)

je l'attend toujours ce message PV


----------



## kisco (17 Novembre 2002)

moi je l'ai c bon.
à tt


----------



## simon (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* moi je l'ai c bon.
à tt  *<hr /></blockquote>

Et ben franchement pas terrible, deux bon premier tiers (sans pour autant déchenné les passions) et un troisième tiers d'autant plus lamentable que jamais et un merci particulier à Burno Steck qui nous agratifié d'un superbe cross-check par dieerière lors 'dun arrêt de jeu et de prendre deux minutes et ce pour que le LHC joue à 3-5 et se prenne le 4ème


----------



## WebOliver (18 Novembre 2002)

C'est tellement beau quand c'est inutile...


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Novembre 2002)

mouahahha... j'ai adoré ce troisième tier... ils ont pas arreter de ce donner des coups...

superbe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ils jouent pas vraiment bien.......


----------



## kisco (18 Novembre 2002)

moitié de la saison...
ça peut encore se remonter...


----------



## simon (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />*











moitié de la saison...
ça peut encore se remonter...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais l'espoire fait vivre...même en tant que fervent supporter je commece à avoir de la peine avec le Conseil d'administration qui fait connerie sur connerie...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 
je commece à avoir de la peine avec le Conseil d'administration qui fait connerie sur connerie...  *<hr /></blockquote>
...envoie les dans le thread juste à côté du tien ... on s'en occupera !!!


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Ouais l'espoire fait vivre...même en tant que fervent supporter je commece à avoir de la peine avec le Conseil d'administration qui fait connerie sur connerie...  *<hr /></blockquote>

faut bien que ca soit de la faute de qqun....


----------



## sylko (19 Novembre 2002)

Qu'est-ce qui est rouge et blanc, qui monte et qui descend?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ca sera cool de se déplacer à Genève
&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;  I C I  &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; 

Décidemment tout fout le camp à Lausanne...
Le vélodrome, le casino, le métro, le LS et maintenant le LHC...


----------



## simon (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* Qu'est-ce qui est rouge et blanc, qui monte et qui descend?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ca sera cool de se déplacer à Genève
&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;  I C I  &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; 

Décidemment tout fout le camp à Lausanne...
Le vélodrome, le casino, le métro, le LS et maintenant le LHC...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est du tout vieux projet ça, on avait gueuler comme des malades et la chose n'a pas abouti et n'aboutira sans doute jamais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tant du côté Lausannois que Genevois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A part ça le LHC vient d'engager Robert Slehofer, de Fribourg Gottéron avec effet immédiat et donc il devrait déjà jouer demain soir contre Zurich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'est toujours ça de pris


----------



## sylko (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

C'est du tout vieux projet ça, on avait gueuler comme des malades et la chose n'a pas abouti et n'aboutira sans doute jamais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tant du côté Lausannois que Genevois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A part ça le LHC vient d'engager Robert Slehofer, de Fribourg Gottéron avec effet immédiat et donc il devrait déjà jouer demain soir contre Zurich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'est toujours ça de pris  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je sais...

C'était juste pour vous titiller!


----------



## ricchy (19 Novembre 2002)

si tu voyais l'équipe de Xiamen, ils te les niqueraient tous, le LHC,  GOTTERON et ron et ron petits patapons, SERVIETTE et j'en passe...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tous ça pour vous dire que je peux enfin revenir surfer sur MACG depuis mon titanium adorer, et ne plus utiliser ces pc de m_____erdes avec des configurations de windaubes 98 des clavier azerty et les logiciels en chinois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pas encore le haut débit, mais ça va pas tarder...


----------



## sylko (19 Novembre 2002)

wow cool. Bonne nouvelle.
Content de te revoir parmi nous. 
On a même un nouveau smiley pour toi --&gt;


----------



## kisco (19 Novembre 2002)

ça faisait un moment !!
et quoi de beau par làbas ?? le soleil levant est si bien que ça ?


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Novembre 2002)

Yes.... richy est la... trop bon...
alors tu t'amuse bien ?? les japonaises sont jolie ??? 
On veut des photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aller amuse toi bien


----------



## simon (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* Yes.... richy est la... trop bon...
alors tu t'amuse bien ?? les japonaises sont jolie ??? 
On veut des photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aller amuse toi bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Il est en Chine pas au Japon


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2002)

Oui... on veut des photos de Chine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et de chinoises...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr />*
Tous ça pour vous dire que je peux enfin revenir surfer sur MACG depuis mon titanium adorer, et ne plus utiliser ces pc de m_____erdes avec des configurations de windaubes 98 des clavier azerty et les logiciels en chinois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pas encore le haut débit, mais ça va pas tarder...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>


Cool Richy de te lire de si loin.

Pour les claviers AZERTY, je ne te comprend pas, ils vont bien, c'est pas comme avec un QWERTZ ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















A bientôt, et oui, on veut plein de photos .....


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Novembre 2002)

Ouaich.... des topho


----------



## simon (22 Novembre 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Ouaich.... des topho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va falloir patienter un peu je crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parce que le coming soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.ricchy.ch


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2002)

Tiens... LHC a gagné...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens... LHC a gagné...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La joie n'aura pas duré longtemps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LHC a retrouvé ses bonnes habitudes et a reperdu...


----------



## simon (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

La joie n'aura pas duré longtemps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LHC a retrouvé ses bonnes habitudes et a reperdu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais mais vraiment ils auraient mérité de gagné ou le match nul mais la franchement c'était trop limite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais j'ai bonne espoir qu'ils arrivent à remonter un peu le pente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Alors greg et kisco cette LAN c'était comment


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 
Alors greg et kisco cette LAN c'était comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
comme d'hab, excellent !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-&gt;  photoooos !!


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par m4k-Kisco:</font><hr />* 
comme d'hab, excellent !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-&gt;  photoooos !! *<hr /></blockquote>

Ça reste essentiellement masculin vos LAN... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous voulez un cours de notre ami* Foguenne*....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2002)

remarque sans but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





==&gt; vive tous les simons &amp; les oliviers


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2002)

olivesimon a dit:
			
		

> *(...) vive tous les simons &amp; les oliviers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surtout les Oliviers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus ça donne de très bons fruits... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Idéal en apéritif par exemple...


----------



## simon (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olivesimon:</font><hr />* remarque sans but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





==&gt; vive tous les simons &amp; les oliviers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Un peu plus d'explications serait nécessaire---sinon je dis vive MOI


----------



## simon (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par m4k-Kisco:</font><hr />* 
comme d'hab, excellent !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-&gt;  photoooos !! *<hr /></blockquote>

Richy tu aurais pu faire un effort et revenir pour le week-end


----------



## simon (26 Novembre 2002)

Greg tu es absolument sublime avec tes lunettes, mais est-ce que cela a été vraiment plus efficace, j'entends par là est-ce que tu as eu le temps de réaliser se qui t'arrivait quand tu jouait ou pas ????


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2002)

Tout a fait un peu d'explications !!!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olivesimon:</font><hr />* remarque sans but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





==&gt; vive tous les simons &amp; les oliviers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais... t'as compris... SMG veut des explications...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2002)

.. my fault ..

j'ai crié : "vive les oliviers" &amp; ajouté "surtout les simons", parce que je suis trop heureux dans la vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je m'explique mieux : je viens de finir un petit court métrage-démo-bluff très très très fin &amp; sympa, je me sens alors obligé de, sur les toits, le crier ..

malheureusement, cher(e)s ami(e)s, ce clip se trouve dans ce malheureux format qu'on appelle *.rm , ou fichier "real-media" .. &amp; je suis désolé d'éxister en ce moyen-âge (le XXIème sc.) où les formats existants ne sont pas tous compatibles avec nos machines ..

.. j'aurais tant souhaité que nous possédions tous, ces nouveaux ordi positroniques, ou ces autres à circuits &amp; relais neuronaux , .. mais ils n'existent pas encore &amp; j' up-load à la vitesse ridicule de 15.6ko/s .. (laissez moi pleurer)

.. en revanche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la page se trouve ici : http://olivesimon.free.fr/ilaria.htm

.. que tous les simons, les oliviers se réjouissent, car la prophétie se réalise, là, sous nos yeux, le dormeur s'est réveillé &amp; il fera un roupillon après le déjeuner ..

voilà, merci cher(e)s Mac's users 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &amp; Grô Bizo


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2002)

Bien foutu ce ptit film


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2002)

.. j'ajoute, qu'en dehors de mes propos, ces forums (dont les votres) que je découvre depuis peu (je savais pas qu'on pouvait discuter sur internet à part les tchates ..) ..

.. et toutes ces discussions m'ont beaucoup fait avancé, &amp; c'est grâce à celles-ci que j'ai pu finir des clips comme l'Akirature ou "7 enfoiré d'éric m'a kidnappé" en preview (format real pourri) ici : http://olivesimon.free.fr/previews/previews.htm


.. voilà, mais bon, excusez la bonne humeur que vous me procurez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bye


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2002)

.. merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oui, t'as vu .. pour un comédien, c pas mal .. dis moi, on sent l'hommage au 11 septembre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

.. t'as un Mac &amp; tu regardes du real, Gregor ? .. je croyais que c'était super rare !?! .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. va voir les aut' clips alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu vas t'éclater (je suis ridicule dans l'homme qui valiat 450 000 000 d' Euros, mon Episode II est trop nul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , et pis y a plein d'aut' ) ..


ps : MacGregore comme le gars qui s'appelle Kenobi ? le gars de Moulin Rouge ??? .. j'adore ce comédien ..    l o l


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2002)

Non pas comme obi wan kenobi
Sir en rapport avec l'angleterre
MacGregor "mac" car j'adore les macs et gregor comme mon prenom


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2002)

merci pour l'explication détaillé, MaC ..


et bonne nuit aux Mac users, .. j'aurais bien dis ça depuis le forum night users : mais je peux plus y répondre .. !?!


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par night users:</font><hr />* merci pour l'explication détaillé, MaC ..


et bonne nuit aux Mac users, .. j'aurais bien dis ça depuis le forum night users : mais je peux plus y répondre .. !?!   *<hr /></blockquote>
`
fermé par maousse jusque minuit suite aux abus de certains


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
`
fermé par maousse jusque minuit suite aux abus de certains  *<hr /></blockquote>

SMG a encore frappé...


----------



## casimir (26 Novembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Bien foutu ce ptit film
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je sais pas, j'ai pas regardé !


----------



## gribouille (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
`
fermé par maousse jusque minuit suite aux abus de certains  *<hr /></blockquote>

quoi encore... j'ai rien fait... c'est pas moi


----------



## casimir (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

SMG a encore frappé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

casimir aussi


----------



## casimir (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr />* 

quoi encore... j'ai rien fait... c'est pas moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















*<hr /></blockquote>

non c'est SMG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2002)

super cool mes petits films .. dommage que CASIMIR les regarde pas : moi qui regardait son île aux enfants .. qui ai regardé son site .. qui l'aime tant ..


.. pff .. croissant moins une heure trente ..


.. nuit ..


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Novembre 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Greg tu es absolument sublime avec tes lunettes, mais est-ce que cela a été vraiment plus efficace, j'entends par là est-ce que tu as eu le temps de réaliser se qui t'arrivait quand tu jouait ou pas ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lololol.... pkoi t'es pas passé du chniock ???

Et puis Greg = Gjouvenat si jamais.... non mais !!!!


----------



## simon (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

lololol.... pkoi t'es pas passé du chniock ???

Et puis Greg = Gjouvenat si jamais.... non mais !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai eu un gros imprévu vendredi soir qui m'a pris le week-end et plus encore, je t'expliquerai la chose en détail si tu veux un des ces 4


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

J'ai eu un gros imprévu vendredi soir qui m'a pris le week-end et plus encore, je t'expliquerai la chose en détail si tu veux un des ces 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Hum.... je crois que je vois ce que c'est... LS qui à perdu ???


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2002)

Ce soir... le match attendu: FC Bâle-Manchested United... J'ai comme l'impression que Bâle va se la prendre...


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2002)

Niveau foot peut etre mais niveau bastons les manuchiens se sont pris deja une tolee.
Bâle-MU fait déjà des dégâts 
La rencontre de Ligue des champions entre Bâle et Manchester United a déjà commencé... hors du terrain. Les supporteurs des deux équipes en sont venus aux mains, à quelques heures du coup d'envoi de la rencontre, devant une boîte de nuit de la ville suisse. Bilan: quatre supporteurs anglais blessés. 
Source Sports.fr


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2002)

En cherchant la news dont tu parlais, je suis tombé sur une autre,* bien plus désolante*...


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2002)

Qu'est ce que tu veux il y a des c*** partout


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'est ce que tu veux il y a des c*** partout
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est au-delà de la connerie.


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2002)

T'as raison,c'est quand meme fou qu'en 2002 , les gens sont si fermes d'esprits mais bon ...


----------



## sylko (27 Novembre 2002)

Pour ceux qui ont vu le film "Bowling for Colombine", il n'y a rien d'étonnant.

La fiche ciné de Bowling for Columbine


----------



## ricchy (27 Novembre 2002)

De la Chine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







une autre...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2002)

Ah ouais... c'est beau tout ça... C'est dans quelle région?


----------



## ricchy (27 Novembre 2002)

C'est à Xiamen, petite bourgade sur une ìle à quelques kilomètres du continent, entre Hong Kong et Shangaï


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2002)

richy a dit:
			
		

> * C'est à Xiamen, petite bourgade sur une ìle à quelques kilomètres du continent, entre Hong Kong et Shangaï
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, j'ai vu sur la carte. En face de Taïwan (ou y a des Macs...).


----------



## simon (27 Novembre 2002)

richy a dit:
			
		

> * C'est à Xiamen, petite bourgade sur une ìle à quelques kilomètres du continent, entre Hong Kong et Shangaï
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sacré belle photo mon ptit Riccy, alors c'est toujours aussi bien la Chine


----------



## kisco (27 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* Pour ceux qui ont vu le film "Bowling for Colombine", il n'y a rien d'étonnant.

La fiche ciné de Bowling for Columbine *<hr /></blockquote>

et pour ceux qui l'ont pas vu ben je les comprends pas !!

il est fabuleux ce film ! à voir à tout prix !!!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (27 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olivier simon:</font><hr />* 

malheureusement, cher(e)s ami(e)s, ce clip se trouve dans ce malheureux format qu'on appelle *.rm , ou fichier "real-media" .. &amp; je suis désolé d'éxister en ce moyen-âge (le XXIème sc.) où les formats existants ne sont pas tous compatibles avec nos machines .. *<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai realone player v.9.0.0.213 qui tourne bien avec X.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Ce soir... le match attendu: FC Bâle-Manchested United... J'ai comme l'impression que Bâle va se la prendre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A la mi-temps, Bâle mène 1-0 face à Manchester...


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2002)

Milan AC mene 1-0 face au real


----------



## casimir (27 Novembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Milan AC mene 1-0 face au real   *



rien a foutre


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2002)

Bâle s'est finalement incliné 1-3 face à Manchester.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Novembre 2002)

... Après avoir tout de même marqué son unique but à la 33e seconde, ce qui a eu pour conséquence de nombreuses crises de fou rire en Suisse (dont mon père et moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et quelques crises cardiaques de l'autre côté de la Manche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* ... Après avoir tout de même marqué son unique but à la 33e seconde, ce qui a eu pour conséquence de nombreuses crises de fou rire en Suisse (dont mon père et moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et quelques crises cardiaques de l'autre côté de la Manche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru  *<hr /></blockquote>

Surtout que Bâle n'était pas loin du 2-0... et l'arbitre a pas été toujours très juste dans ces décisions...


----------



## simon (30 Novembre 2002)

je remonte un peu le sujet c'est totalement inadmissible de le voir en deuxième page du bar


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2002)

J'étais sur ce sujet il y a pas 5 minutes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et j'ai dit, j'attends de voir qui va le remonter...


----------



## kisco (30 Novembre 2002)

j'ai failli le faire y a 2 heures


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Novembre 2002)

Gardarem lou Maison de Simon


----------



## benR (30 Novembre 2002)

J'ai rien à dire, mais je tenais à le faire savoir...

pour arroser ce chiffre rond, je me suis dit que poster dans le Bar, ca se faisait bien


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benR:</font><hr />* J'ai rien à dire, mais je tenais à le faire savoir...

pour arroser ce chiffre rond, je me suis dit que poster dans le Bar, ca se faisait bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

T'avais déjà un *post dédié*.


----------



## kisco (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benR:</font><hr />* J'ai rien à dire, mais je tenais à le faire savoir...

pour arroser ce chiffre rond, je me suis dit que poster dans le Bar, ca se faisait bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

qui plus est chez Simon c'est sympa ça !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et bravo ! 

(j'en suis à combien moi en fait??)


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> *(...) j'en suis à combien moi en fait? (...) *



Bien loin derrière...


----------



## simon (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benR:</font><hr />* J'ai rien à dire, mais je tenais à le faire savoir...

pour arroser ce chiffre rond, je me suis dit que poster dans le Bar, ca se faisait bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Mes plus grandes félicitations BenR sur cette bonne nouvelle je propose qu'on fait la fête dans ma maison ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 enfin façon de parler je veux pas vous voir débarquer dans les dix minutes, non pas que je veux pas vous voir mais y en a qui travail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin qui font croire qui travaille plutôt


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *(...) enfin façon de parler je veux pas vous voir débarquer dans les dix minutes, non pas que je veux pas vous voir mais y en a qui travail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, j'arrive... C'est toujours à Renens?...


----------



## simon (1 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Ok, j'arrive... C'est toujours à Renens?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

euh on ferme c'est trop tard là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tient ce soir Lausanne n'a perdu que 1-0 (merci l'arbitre d'avoir infligé 2 fois 2 minutes à Lausanne alors qu'il n'y avait aucunement fautes les deux fois) par contre Genève c'est pris un claque et Fribourg aussi. Mention spéciale pour Genève quiavec la meilleur défense du championnat a vraiment pris l'eau au sens large du terme


----------



## kisco (2 Décembre 2002)

ce msg est le 997e dans ta maison Simon ! qui aura l'honneur du 1000ème ??


----------



## simon (2 Décembre 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> * ce msg est le 997e dans ta maison Simon ! qui aura l'honneur du 1000ème ??  *



998


----------



## simon (2 Décembre 2002)

999


----------



## simon (2 Décembre 2002)

Moi


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est malin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bravo au LS qui jouera encore en LNB pendant encore au moins une saison...


----------



## simon (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

C'est malin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bravo au LS qui jouera encore en LNB pendant encore au moins une saison... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Bravo également au LHC qui lui risque de jouer également en LNB, pour plus d'une saison s'il continue comme ça


----------



## simon (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

C'est malin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bravo au LS qui jouera encore en LNB pendant encore au moins une saison... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Pour finir les news sportives du matin, bravp à la Russie qui a gagné la Davis Cup contre les...mais non je vous laisse deviner...


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Décembre 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Mention spéciale pour Genève quiavec la meilleur défense du championnat a vraiment pris l'eau au sens large du terme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lololol... dommage j'ai pas  vu le match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ca aurais pu etre drole


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Pour finir les news sportives du matin, bravp à la Russie qui a gagné la Davis Cup contre les...mais non je vous laisse deviner... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

mouahahahahhaha..... yeahhhhh


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2002)

Et sinon, que devient la Puce?


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Décembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Et sinon, que devient la Puce?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle va bien ma petite puce.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ahhh merde... on parle pas de la mienne


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Elle va bien ma petite puce.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ahhh merde... on parle pas de la mienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu pourrais nous la présenter.


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Tu pourrais nous la présenter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

heu... une des ces grandes qualitée c'est de ne pas aimer l'informatique....


----------



## casimir (3 Décembre 2002)

et elle aime casimir ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

heu... une des ces grandes qualitée c'est de ne pas aimer l'informatique.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Même pas les iBooks?


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2002)

du calme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon homer va te tomber dessus


----------



## simon (3 Décembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Et sinon, que devient la Puce?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais elle va bien, elle pas mal de boulot (faut dire que c'est Madame j'anticipe mon stress comme une barge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heureusement que je suis pas comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parce que sinon on s'en sortirait pas) pour ces cours de droits.

Mais je n'ai pas encore réussit à la rendre accro à MacG (enfin à l'internet tout court en fait), faut dire qu'elle a juste une ligne de tléphone pour surfer alors c'et pas très encourageant ni motivant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais peut-être un jour. Par contre son iBook lui est toujours utilisé il fait office de centre d'impression (merci d'ailleurs au miracle d'UNIX qui permet d'imprimer sur une imprimante PC sans trop de problème) et de temps en temps je lui fait une petite cure e programmation avancée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon si vous voulez absolument la voir sur les forums, un ptit mail et hop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça la fera peut-être réfléchir


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Même pas les iBooks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Heu... elle sait pas ce que c'est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







lol


----------



## simon (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Heu... elle sait pas ce que c'est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







lol  *<hr /></blockquote>

Si j'ai tout compris elle préfère le patin...si j'ai tout compris


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Si j'ai tout compris elle préfère le patin...si j'ai tout compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et le hockey


----------



## kisco (4 Décembre 2002)

loool !!


----------



## Sir (4 Décembre 2002)

C'est BEAU l'amour !!!


----------



## simon (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Elle va bien ma petite puce.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ahhh merde... on parle pas de la mienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Il me semblait bien que l'on te voyait un peu moins ces derniers temps


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Il me semblait bien que l'on te voyait un peu moins ces derniers temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*<hr /></blockquote>

ah bon ???


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Décembre 2002)

Pour ceux qui auraient  Pas encore vu ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++
Beru


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* Pour ceux qui auraient  Pas encore vu ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++
Beru  *<hr /></blockquote>

merci bruno


----------



## simon (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* Pour ceux qui auraient  Pas encore vu ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++
Beru  *<hr /></blockquote>

Non là franchement je dois dire que sincèrement Greg tu es très très bien sur ces images


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Non là franchement je dois dire que sincèrement Greg tu es très très bien sur ces images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>

lol... moi j'attend la suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bon le hero il a été cool pour mon mètre 70


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Décembre 2002)

Moi je l'ai déjà la suite-eu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Croyez-moi, ça va être grave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TRES grave  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++
Beru


----------



## simon (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* Moi je l'ai déjà la suite-eu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Croyez-moi, ça va être grave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TRES grave  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++
Beru  *<hr /></blockquote>

Alors petite exclusivité de la Maison de Simon, voici la suite des histoire de la MacGameZone...comment ca t'es pas d'accord


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Décembre 2002)

Hey les gars... on est passé en deuxieme page... c'est koi ce bordel ??

Aller reveiller vous !!!!!!!


----------



## simon (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* Hey les gars... on est passé en deuxieme page... c'est koi ce bordel ??

Aller reveiller vous !!!!!!!  *<hr /></blockquote>


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............ euh pardon bonjour tout le monde


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2002)

LHC n'as pas perdu (2-2)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et je reprends la phrase du* Teletext* concernant Gottéron: «Fribourg s'en prend 9»...


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Décembre 2002)

Mais servette gagne


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Mais servette gagne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ce soir aussi, 3-2, face à Kloten.


----------



## simon (9 Décembre 2002)

Hello,

Je rentre d'un petit week-end à la montagne que du Bonheur je dois dire grand beau tout le week-end, de l'air frais bref cela fait du bien. Je sais pas pour vous mais si vous avez marre de la grisaille qui règne sur nos régions depuis maintenant trop longtemps je vous conseille un grand bol d'air frais à la montagne


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Décembre 2002)

Salut,

moi je rentre d'un super week end... je suis resté chez moi pour cause d'accident de supercross...

Trop cool... Ben oui... vendredi après midi, pendant les essais je me suis fais chouter par une moto... Et voila... je me suis bien amusé...

Aller bonne journée


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Décembre 2002)

Hey les gars... ca va pas ca... reveiller vous... On vien de passer sur la 2eme page... c'est n'importe quoi !!!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Hey les gars... ca va pas ca... reveiller vous... On vien de passer sur la 2eme page... c'est n'importe quoi !!!  *



et scroutch ... il va pas aimer Simon ..

lol


----------



## simon (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

et scroutch ... il va pas aimer Simon ..

lol  *<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## simon (11 Décembre 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * Hey les gars... ca va pas ca... reveiller vous... On vien de passer sur la 2eme page... c'est n'importe quoi !!!  *



Ouais à propos je vais avoir besoin de vous tous, je m'explique. samedi c'est l'anniversaire de La Puce (le 14 donc) et je me disais que pour lui remonter un peu le moral, parce que ce matin elle a reçu le sujet de son séminaire, la donnée fait 8 pages et elle doit écrire un truc de 10 pages, 35 ATF, 4 livres en allemand, et j'en passe et des meilleures et donc les vacances de Noel s'annonce chaude sous les livres de Droits. Donc je me disais que quelques nombreux mails de soutien de votre part lui ferait le plus grand plaisir et lui remontrait un peu le moral

Donc je vous propose de lui envoyer un mail à partir de vendredi soir (pas avant sinon ca va lui gacher sa surprise) en échange je vais la convaincre de vous remerciez directement sur les forums (comme ça elle pourra arriver à son troisième post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Vous en pensez quoi vous ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *Vous en pensez quoi vous?  *



Ça marche... Vendredi tu as dis?


----------



## simon (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Ça marche... Vendredi tu as dis?  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est samedi son anniversaire mais je pense qu'à partir de vendredi cela doit être bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous avez tous son mail ou pas ???


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Vous avez tous son mail ou pas ???  *



Non... C'est quoi, puce@lapuce.com?


----------



## simon (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Non... C'est quoi, puce@lapuce.com?



*<hr /></blockquote>

Son profil http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showprofile.php?Cat=&amp;User=LaPuce&amp;Number=239789&amp;Board=UBB25&amp;what=showflat&amp;page=&amp;view=&amp;sb=&amp;o=&amp;fpart=1&amp;vc=1 mais y a pas son mail:  amanale@hotmail.com


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

Ça rouleuh !


----------



## simon (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* Ça rouleuh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

Cool mais les autres alors on attend Greg, kisco, jean-iMarc, manu, blackberu.... on se bouge un peu oui ou non


----------



## kisco (12 Décembre 2002)

on est pas vendredi à ce que je sache ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et pis g t pas là pendant la nuit de folie.


----------



## simon (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* on est pas vendredi à ce que je sache ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et pis g t pas là pendant la nuit de folie.  *<hr /></blockquote>

on est pas vendredi !?!?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est le stress sorry de vous stressez aussi mais je lui reserve plein de surprises pour son anniversaire dont celle là alors....je voudrais juste être sur que ça marche pour vous


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Cool mais les autres alors on attend Greg, kisco, jean-iMarc, manu, blackberu.... on se bouge un peu oui ou non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Pas peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je cause pas beaucoup, mais je rôde dans le coin


----------



## Jean-iMarc (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Cool mais les autres alors on attend Greg, kisco, jean-iMarc, manu, blackberu.... on se bouge un peu oui ou non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

J'aaaaarrrriiiiiiivvvveeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok pour moi


----------



## simon (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

J'aaaaarrrriiiiiiivvvveeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok pour moi 













*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est cool merci les gars...maintenant il ne me reste plus qu'a faire une tournée dans les magasins pour lui trouver quelques chose...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *C'est cool merci les gars...maintenant il ne me reste plus qu'a faire une tournée dans les magasins pour lui trouver quelques chose...  *



Un iPod avec une jolie petite phrase gravée... Ou elle en as déjà un?


----------



## simon (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Un iPod avec une jolie petite phrase gravée... Ou elle en as déjà un? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Non mais franchement si j'avais autant d'argent j'en aurais déjà acheté un


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2002)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, la Suisse et l'Autriche organiseront l'Eurofoot en 2008.


----------



## simon (13 Décembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Pour ceux que ça intéresse, la Suisse et l'Autriche organiseront l'Eurofoot en 2008.  *



Chouette cadeau pour La Puce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 mais non je déconne


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Décembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Pour ceux que ça intéresse, la Suisse et l'Autriche organiseront l'Eurofoot en 2008.  *



les hooligans en suisse ! omg


----------



## simon (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

les hooligans en suisse ! omg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

lol je suis impatient de voir ça moi des hooligans en suisse quoique j'ai souvenir de quelques matchs de Hockey (ou je sais je reviens toujours au hockey mais bon qu'est ce que vous voulez c'est tellement mieux) ou nos amis tessinois c'était légérement laché contre zurich au coup de banc de bois...restons


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2002)

N'oubliez pas vos mails à la Puce à partir de ce soir!


----------



## simon (13 Décembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * N'oubliez pas vos mails à la Puce à partir de ce soir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juré j'oublierai pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ouf je viens de rentrer de la ville ou je suis allez faire queqlues emplêtes...je vous raconte pas trouver un cadeau d'anniversaire, un de Noel et encore autre pour fêter nos deux ans début janvier...il faut faire marcher son imagination un max pour éviter de prendre des trucs trop trop bateau...mais bon content d'avoir trouver tout ce que je voulais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci d'avance pour les mails, cela lui fera vraiment plaisir


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Ouf je viens de rentrer de la ville ou je suis allez faire queqlues emplêtes... (...) *



Renens c'est quand même pas la campagne...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Renens c'est quand même pas la campagne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## simon (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc on pc:</font><hr />* 














*<hr /></blockquote>

Mais qu'est ce que tu fais sur un PC toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 et je n'accepetrai pas l'excuse du travail


----------



## simon (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Renens c'est quand même pas la campagne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu serais surpris


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Tu serais surpris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est vrai qu'il y a deux ou trois quartiers... On penserait pas que c'est Renens...


----------



## gjouvenat (14 Décembre 2002)

c'est bon c'est noté pour le mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Moi c'est pour demain quand je me lève CAD pas le matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










A++

Greg


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2002)

A partir de quelle heure peut-on lui envoyer des mails?


----------



## kisco (14 Décembre 2002)

envoyé !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (14 Décembre 2002)

iCard envoyée.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Mais qu'est ce que tu fais sur un PC toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 et je n'accepetrai pas l'excuse du travail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Désolé, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé de boulot dans une boite qui tourne avec des Macs.


----------



## simon (14 Décembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * A partir de quelle heure peut-on lui envoyer des mails?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand tu veux mais je pense la mettre devant le fait accompli en fin d'après-midi pas avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour ceux qui l'ont déjà envoyé


----------



## simon (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

Désolé, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé de boulot dans une boite qui tourne avec des Macs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

On devrait fonder une boite entre les membres du forum on serait sur d'avoir des mac au moins


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Merci pour ceux qui l'ont déjà envoyé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fait à 2 heures cette nuit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Elle en as de la chance cette Puce!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Décembre 2002)

Aaaaah... 13h45... Excellente heure pour se réveiller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viens d'envoyer ma modeste contribution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un peu tard mais c'est fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2002)

Maintenant on l'attend sur le forum.


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Décembre 2002)

Et voila pour moi...

ma iCard vien de partir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon week end à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+
Greg


----------



## LaPuce (15 Décembre 2002)

MERCI!!!!!
Vous êtes tous géniaux et wouaou je suis vraiment touchée par tant de iCards!!!!HIHIHIH Ca me fait trop trop plaisir et si ça continue je vais pleurer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Je vous fais à tous des gros B-ZOOOXXX et encore merci


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2002)

Tiens voilà La Puce! 

Encore une fois: *Bon anniversaire!*

Et bonne chance pour ton séminaire!


----------



## kisco (15 Décembre 2002)

mais de rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et voilà ton 3e message ur MacG.


----------



## simon (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* mais de rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et voilà ton 3e message ur MacG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Il faudrait que la forme pour qu'elle post un peu plus, parce qu'elle est loin d'être dans le top 20 des posteurs de MacG je dois dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En tout cas merci à vous pour vos mails je vous confirme que cela lui a fait hyper plaisir


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> *(...) En tout cas merci à vous pour vos mails je vous confirme que cela lui a fait hyper plaisir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça nous ferait aussi hyper plaisir si on la voyait un peu plus souvent sur les forums la Puce-


----------



## ricchy (16 Décembre 2002)

et le mien et parti un peu tard...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comme dit le proverbe mieux vaut tard que jamais.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr />* et le mien et parti un peu tard...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comme dit le proverbe mieux vaut tard que jamais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

Salut Richy, ça va toujours de l'autre coté de la planete ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

On devrait fonder une boite entre les membres du forum on serait sur d'avoir des mac au moins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est à ce demander si ce n'est pas la solution...


----------



## simon (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr />* 

C'est à ce demander si ce n'est pas la solution...




*<hr /></blockquote>

Ça marche pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on va fonder Apple City Corporation and Compagnie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me nomme directement Forums Apple Business Architect Senior Financial Chef (c'est pas compliqué en abrégé ABASFC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## simon (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Ça nous ferait aussi hyper plaisir si on la voyait un peu plus souvent sur les forums la Puce- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Moi aussi j'aimerai la voir un peu plus souvent sur les forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 j'attend avec impatience le jour ou elle va nous poster une réponse à une question de compilation en Objectiv-C bien compliquée ou qu'elle a fait 10000 Frag avec Unreal Tournament


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Moi aussi j'aimerai la voir un peu plus souvent sur les forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 j'attend avec impatience le jour ou elle va nous poster une réponse à une question de compilation en Objectiv-C bien compliquée ou qu'elle a fait 10000 Frag avec Unreal Tournament 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<hr /></blockquote>

tu l'inities aux jeux vidéos en plus ? mon dieu ! pauvre puce !


----------



## simon (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

tu l'inities aux jeux vidéos en plus ? mon dieu ! pauvre puce ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

NOn pas du tout mais j'attend qu'elle le fasse elle même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on peu rêver c'est bientôt Noel


----------



## kisco (16 Décembre 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * [...] (c'est pas compliqué en abrégé ABASFC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol tu as bien dis A Bas le ServetteFC ?  !!!


----------



## simon (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 

lol tu as bien dis A Bas le ServetteFC ?  !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Même pas fait expres


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 

lol tu as bien dis A Bas le ServetteFC ?  !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Heureusement qu'il y a l'Euro en 2008... Ça sera l'occasion de remplir le futur stade la Praille au moins trois fois...


----------



## ricchy (17 Décembre 2002)

oui oui, ca va tranquille... merci

je me réjouis de faire plus de photos, car là c'est un peu mort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## simon (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr />* oui oui, ca va tranquille... merci

je me réjouis de faire plus de photos, car là c'est un peu mort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vous tiens au courant...     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Très cool celle que tu as envoyé à La Puce, en tout cas moi j'aime bien


----------



## ricchy (17 Décembre 2002)

merci, merci. je balancerai klkes photos une fois ke je les aurai mises en lignes...


----------



## simon (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr />* merci, merci. je balancerai klkes photos une fois ke je les aurai mises en lignes...   









*<hr /></blockquote>

doucement quand tu les balances les photos...faut pas faire de blesser non plus... (ou comment remonter le post avec une phrase débile qui ne veut rien dire)


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 

lol tu as bien dis A Bas le ServetteFC ?  !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Au chiotte SFC.... GO SHC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Qui entre () à gagné hier soir contre Zoug 1-7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cooll....
Par contre, un truc que je comprend pas... les deux derniers partent pour les playout.... mais les deux d'avant.... qui sont pour le moment gottéron et je sais plus qui... ils ont fini la saison apparement... c'est koi ce bordel ??? capte plus rien moua !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2002)

La Puce poste un message tout les trois mois... Si Alèm s'arrête de poster maintenant, elle le rattrapera dans... 2500 ans... Déprimant non?


----------



## Sir (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr />* merci, merci. je balancerai klkes photos une fois ke je les aurai mises en lignes...   









*<hr /></blockquote>


Ricchy , j'aimerais savoir qui est cette jolie jeune fille sur le bandeau de ton site ?


----------



## ricchy (19 Décembre 2002)

celle de gauche ou de droite?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2002)

richy a dit:
			
		

> * celle de gauche ou de droite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour moi ça sera les deux.


----------



## simon (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Au chiotte SFC.... GO SHC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Qui entre () à gagné hier soir contre Zoug 1-7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cooll....
Par contre, un truc que je comprend pas... les deux derniers partent pour les playout.... mais les deux d'avant.... qui sont pour le moment gottéron et je sais plus qui... ils ont fini la saison apparement... c'est koi ce bordel ??? capte plus rien moua !!!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

Oui effectivement les deux derniers en play-out et les deux juste en dessous de la barre ils ont terminé la saison, donc perte de thunes parce que c'est les play-out ou les play-off qui ramène pas mal d'argent...


----------



## simon (19 Décembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * La Puce poste un message tout les trois mois... Si Alèm s'arrête de poster maintenant, elle le rattrapera dans... 2500 ans... Déprimant non?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ola c'est pas pour nous ra-jeunir ça


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Oui effectivement les deux derniers en play-out et les deux juste en dessous de la barre ils ont terminé la saison, donc perte de thunes parce que c'est les play-out ou les play-off qui ramène pas mal d'argent...  *<hr /></blockquote>

ouais mais donc, ils gardent leurs place en LNA


----------



## kisco (19 Décembre 2002)

et en foot entre la LNA et LNB, y a 8 équipes pour 2 places en LNA... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hop Sion !!


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />*
hop Sion !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

musique....

Oups pardon !!!


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* et en foot entre la LNA et LNB, y a 8 équipes pour 2 places en LNA... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hop Sion !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Attention... la formule à 10 équipes n'est pas encore en place que des bruits la remettent déjà en question... On murmure maintenant une LNA à 14 ou 16 équipes... Tiens, tiens....


----------



## Sir (20 Décembre 2002)

richy a dit:
			
		

> * celle de gauche ou de droite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Celle de droite dis moi stp


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2002)

richy a dit:
			
		

> * celle de gauche ou de droite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez... Le SMG veut savoir...


----------



## ricchy (20 Décembre 2002)

Elle s'appelle Andréa, from Slovaquie, habite et travail à Bologne &gt; Italie... 
Voilà tu sais tout.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et non, je ne donne pas son numéro de téléphone, non, non, et non.


----------



## Sir (20 Décembre 2002)

Ok ok , je croyais que c'etait la fameuse puce


----------



## simon (20 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Ok ok , je croyais que c'etait la fameuse puce
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est elle la fameuse puce, mais elle a moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










La fameuse Puce sur une autre page parce que la photo est un peu grande


----------



## Mackie #2 (20 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Ok ok , je croyais que c'etait la fameuse puce
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'pensais essayer de la dragué piti saloupio ! pire que l'original avec la copine de foguenne


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 


C'est elle la fameuse puce, mais elle a moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










La fameuse Puce sur une autre page parce que la photo est un peu grande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Fais attention de pas de la faire piquer par le SMG...


----------



## simon (20 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Fais attention de pas de la faire piquer par le SMG...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Suis hyper jalou comme gars alors le premier qui dit ou fait quelque chpse...





 hihihihi


----------



## Sir (20 Décembre 2002)

Tres jolie la puce  , j'ai pas du tout l'intention de ta la piquer alors pas du tout , je sis avec quelqu'un donc tout va bien je trouve un scan et je vous la mets sur le forum ok ?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> *(...) je sis avec quelqu'un donc tout va bien je trouve un scan et je vous la mets sur le forum ok ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, ça ira, merci.


----------



## Sir (21 Décembre 2002)

C'est bete pour vous car elle carrement craquante mais bon


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * C'est bete pour vous car elle carrement craquante mais bon   *



Ah, t'es pas comme ça toi... Tu nous la prête?


----------



## Sir (21 Décembre 2002)

Je fais chercher un scan et vous la met sur le forum ok ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Je fais chercher un scan et vous la met sur le forum ok ?  *



Si tu tiens tellement à nous montrer SirMacGregorinette.


----------



## Sir (21 Décembre 2002)

vous allez pas du tout le regretter


----------



## simon (21 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * vous allez pas du tout le regretter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on attend toujours


----------



## Sir (21 Décembre 2002)

Demain soir si je peux !


----------



## bouilla (21 Décembre 2002)

1 jour pour trouver une petite copine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





plus que 23h58 depeche toi


----------



## casimir (21 Décembre 2002)

Imaginons SMG au féminin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mouahahahhah c'est pas possible


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2002)

En exclusivité et en avant-première sur MacGénération: la copine à SirMacGregor.






C'est vrai qu'elle est jolie.


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Demain soir si je peux !  *



Oui oui... c'est bon SMG... pas besoin d'en dire plus


----------



## DeRayOdileDeRay (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* En exclusivité et en avant-première sur MacGénération: la copine à SirMacGregor.






C'est vrai qu'elle est jolie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

je savais pas que tu avais finallement réussis à refiler ta vaginette portugaise à qqun mackie


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2002)

mouahahahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça se lave en machine ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Demain soir si je peux !  *



On est là, et on attend...


----------



## Sir (22 Décembre 2002)

ok!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Décembre 2002)

On attend toujours


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2002)

Il doit être en train de se trouver une fille qui veut bien poser pour sa photo.


----------



## casimir (22 Décembre 2002)

si il ne trouve pas de nana, il poura toujour mettre une photo de casimir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais je raconte quoi moi encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Sir (22 Décembre 2002)

J'ai pas de sca n !!


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai pas de sca n !!  *



Tu viens de t'en apercevoir?


----------



## casimir (22 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai pas de sca n !!  *




mouahahhhaha l'excuse a 0,30


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai pas de sca n !!  *



c'est con la vie parfois


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * ok!  *



http://lelombrik.free.fr/LoMBriK/Sublimimal/sayit.swf


----------



## Sir (22 Décembre 2002)

Pffff


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Pffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça me rapple un titre de film 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "ce n'est pas parceque l'on a rien a dire qu'il faut fermer ça gueule"


----------



## gjouvenat (22 Décembre 2002)

de dieux.... Le LHC à gagné hier soir....
Ils ont décidier de jouer les gentils ??? Parceque 3x2 min c'est pas bcp mais c'est très bien...
Bon sinon, Servette gagne mais gottéron... aie les pauvres !!!! fessé par lugano !!! Térrible !!!

Bon maintenant un peu de ski !!! Slalom dame c'est pas mal du tout avec nef 3ème à la 1ere manche par contre géant homme.... que fout MVG ???? Par contre didier défago fait fort !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2ème manche cet après midi !!!


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2002)

Et place à la* Coupe Spengler*. Davos pour le titre?


----------



## kisco (22 Décembre 2002)

Mais il est où ?
Mais il est où ?
Mais il est où Simon Amman lalala la la  la !!


----------



## ricchy (22 Décembre 2002)

C'est sympa en direct de la maison de Simon, 
j'ai droit aux news sportives, avec des commentaires sportifs de la plus haute élite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vont allez se coucher Deschnaux et compagnie...
Heu Martina Hingis elle en est où elle fait quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parce que moi j'aime bien le tennis, alors si vous avez une ou deux news sur le sujet, je suis preneur.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr />*(...) Heu Martina Hingis elle en est où elle fait quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parce que moi j'aime bien le tennis, alors si vous avez une ou deux news sur le sujet, je suis preneur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Elle va petit à petit arrêter le tennis à mon avis... Elle voudrait fonder une famille... Une petite anecdote: elle est toujours dans le bottin de téléphone: Martina Hingis à Trübbach.


----------



## simon (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* Mais il est où ?
Mais il est où ?
Mais il est où Simon Amman lalala la la  la !!




*<hr /></blockquote>

Hallo ?!?!?


----------



## gjouvenat (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Hallo ?!?!?  *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu connais pas simon ??? Dit Harry Poter !!!!!

champion olympique de saut é ski.... pfffffffffffffffff

Bon sinon... Servette gagne (youuuuppppiiiiii!), gottéron gagne contre Lausanne (youpppiiiiiiii!) Oups pardon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Servette prend la 5ème place du classement !!! avec un match de moin que berne qui est à 1 point !!!!

Bon niveau ski ben c'est pas exellent du tout !!! juste didier defago qui à fait fort !!! Sinon, MVG dans les chou et nef c'est pas mal pour un slalom üüü

Voila, c'etait votre dévoué greg pour les news de hockey et de ski (un peu de saut aussi !)

A++
Greg


----------



## simon (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Tu connais pas simon ??? Dit Harry Poter !!!!!

champion olympique de saut é ski.... pfffffffffffffffff

Bon sinon... Servette gagne (youuuuppppiiiiii!), gottéron gagne contre Lausanne (youpppiiiiiiii!) Oups pardon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Servette prend la 5ème place du classement !!! avec un match de moin que berne qui est à 1 point !!!!

Bon niveau ski ben c'est pas exellent du tout !!! juste didier defago qui à fait fort !!! Sinon, MVG dans les chou et nef c'est pas mal pour un slalom üüü

Voila, c'etait votre dévoué greg pour les news de hockey et de ski (un peu de saut aussi !)

A++
Greg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Je croiais qu'on parlait de moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Harry Potter c'est qui celui là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand au LHC y fait biiiiip parce qu'ils auraient du gagner, mais c'est quand même rassurant parce que au moins ce week-end ils ont marqué des goals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A+


----------



## kisco (23 Décembre 2002)

je vous avais promis mes photos de vacances cet été en italie...
elles sont enfin là !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est par ici pour la liste :  http://kisco.free.fr/italie 

si vous êtes juste intéressés par les miss... c'est les photos suivantes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :
1 
8 
11 
13 
17 
82 85

si vous êtes plutôt portés sur les bouteilles... par là :

07

et pour des classiques photos de vacances... les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







en tout cas sur la qualité je rivalise pas avec Richy je sais !!

a+


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2002)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> *(...) en tout cas sur la qualité je rivalise pas avec Richy je sais !! (...) *



Et pour rivaliser avec Foguenne, y a encore du boulot...


----------



## kisco (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Et pour rivaliser avec Foguenne, y a encore du boulot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
ouais elles sont un peu jeunes je sais


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 
ouais elles sont un peu jeunes je sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Elles sont surtout très floues... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus elles regardent pas l'objectif. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sauf ta copine des premières photos.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Décembre 2002)

Ouh là plein de monde dans le bar, voici Simon's house en deuxième page, vite un tour de manivelle pour remonter tout ça.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

Booya .. ca manque d'ambiance dans le coin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * C'est bete pour vous car elle carrement craquante mais bon   *



On attend toujours de voir cette fille sublime qui a la chance d'être ta dulcinée, ta douce, ta mie.


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Je cherche toujours un scan !!!


----------



## gjouvenat (24 Décembre 2002)

Ben oui... aujourd'hui, greg va vous conseiller un film !!! Du nom de Funny Games !!!
Il est... hum comment dire.... Très hard... c'est un film de psycopathe mais très très bien !!! (A ne pas regarder avec vos femmes !!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon un peu de voile parce que je suis heureus !!! Le défi suisse est qualifier pour la final de la coupe louis vuiton... et c'est le defi Oracle qui va venir les rejoindre !!!! Autrement dis, je pense que l'alighi peut tout à fait ce qualifier pour ce battre contre le team new zeland dans la coupe de l'america !!!!

C'etait de nouveau greg pour un petit bulletin cinématographique et sportif !!!!!

Voila...... bon sur ce, je vais me coucher.... Et HOP SUISSE !!!!


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Ca fout les boules quand meme des suisses sur un bateau qui sont en finale arf


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2002)

Qu'est-ce t'as contre les Suisses d'abord? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pis nous on a des tas de beaux lacs pour s'entraîner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas cette mare aux canards qu'est la Méditerranée ou le dépotoir ambulant qu'on nomme Mer du Nord, avec plus de trafic que l'A7 un jour de début août 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++
Beru


----------



## Sir (25 Décembre 2002)

Non , mais c'est bien pour vous , j'ai rien contre les Suisses loin de la mais quand meme


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2002)

Quand même quoaaaaaaa ???


----------



## Sir (25 Décembre 2002)

Ouais mais vous avez magouille , vous les suisses !


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Ouais mais vous avez magouille , vous les suisses !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Traite nous de tricheur pendant que tu y est.... Non mais oh... tu vas te calmer de suite toi !!!


----------



## Sir (25 Décembre 2002)

Aucun humour ces suisses ma parole !


----------



## ricchy (25 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Aucun humour ces suisses ma parole !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu disais...


Alors woula je vous souhaite un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





pleins de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





sous le  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





j'ai dis pleins de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





voilà qui est mieux.
que le  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





vous apportera ce soir et une petite pensée pour


----------



## ricchy (25 Décembre 2002)

Ca ne fonctionne qu'avec Omniweb, j'ai essayé tous les navigateurs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vraiment c po drôle.


----------



## Sir (25 Décembre 2002)

Ca reussis a personne ses fetes !


----------



## simon (26 Décembre 2002)

Bon ben alors joyeux Noel à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Sir j'espère que tu as reçu un scanner pour Noel


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Ca fout les boules quand meme des suisses sur un bateau qui sont en finale arf   *



On a pas de mer en Suisse... mais on a une *marine marchande*, (*là aussi*), la flotte la plus jeune du monde. Faut le faire non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a pas de mer en Suisse mais on est en finale de la Coupe Louis Vuitton... Il est ou le Défi Français? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a pas de mer, mais on a quelques bons navigateurs: Stève Ravussin (bon il s'est endormi à la dernière Route du Rhum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Yvan  Bourgnon, le frère de Laurent, Roger Montandon (bon lui c'est un peu spécial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Pierre Fehlmann, *Dominique Wavre*  et je pense que j'en oublie...

Pas mal pour un pays sans mer...


----------



## simon (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

On a pas de mer en Suisse... mais on a une marine marchande, (là aussi), la flotte la plus jeune du monde. Faut le faire non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a pas de mer en Suisse mais on est en finale de la Coupe Louis Vuitton... Il est ou le Défi Français? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a pas de mer, mais on a quelques bons navigateurs: Stève Ravussin (bon il s'est endormi à la dernière Route du Rhum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Yvan  Bourgnon, le frère de Laurent, Roger Montandon (bon lui c'est un peu spécial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Pierre Fehlmann, Dominique Wavre  et je pense que j'en oublie...

Pas mal pour un pays sans mer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ssssaaaaaannnnnnnnttttttiiiiiaaaaaaggggggooooooo hiiiiiisssséééééééé hoooooooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hips hips ?!?!??!??!? c'est le champagne désolé


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2002)

Davos a remporté son premier match face à Sparta Prague.

Voilà, c'était le commentaire sportif de la soirée.


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Décembre 2002)

Ben vi.... Davos gagne.... trop beau !!! prochain match ce soir 20h45 !!! Davos - Turku si je me trompe pas !!!

PS Team canada bien parti aussi !!!


----------



## simon (28 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* Ben vi.... Davos gagne.... trop beau !!! prochain match ce soir 20h45 !!! Davos - Turku si je me trompe pas !!!

PS Team canada bien parti aussi !!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

2-0 pour Davos à la fin du premier tiers...après je sais pas y a un DVD qui tourne dans la boiboite et c'est bizarre mais c'est plus le match de Hockey


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2002)

Davos a gagné aux tirs aux buts, 7-6.


----------



## simon (29 Décembre 2002)

Bonjour....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2002)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut Simon et bonne journée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : en Belgique, temps de merde : + 10°, la grisaille et il pleut des cordes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...pas le moral ce matin...


----------



## Sir (29 Décembre 2002)

De meme a Paris 
J'envie ceux qui sont dans le sud  ....


----------



## ricchy (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

PS Team canada bien parti aussi !!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

voilà une bonne nouvelle.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'équipe de Xiamen je vous raconte pas, y en a pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











..ooooO................... 
..(.....).................... 
..(....(........................ 
..(__)........Ooooo..... 
.PEACE.......(......)....... 
AND............)..../........ 
.LOVE.........(__/........ 

et bonne année à toutes et tous...


----------



## simon (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> Bonjour.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


&lt;hr /&gt;&lt;/blockquote&gt;
Salut Simon et bonne journée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : en Belgique, temps de merde : + 10°, la grisaille et il pleut des cordes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...pas le moral ce matin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne t'inquiéte pas chez moi à Lausanne cela va faire bientôt un millénaire que le sopleil n'est pas venu, en fait il y a un gros nuage qui reste coincé sur cette ville depuis deux trois mois, pour le peu que le soleil siot venu j'étais enfermé dans la bilbio à l'uni alors....est c'est vrai ça si au moins il y a avait de la neige ce serait plus cool mais non...


----------



## simon (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> 

PS Team canada bien parti aussi !!!  &lt;hr /&gt;&lt;/blockquote&gt;

voilà une bonne nouvelle.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'équipe de Xiamen je vous raconte pas, y en a pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











..ooooO................... 
..(.....).................... 
..(....(........................ 
..(__)........Ooooo..... 
.PEACE.......(......)....... 
AND............)..../........ 
.LOVE.........(__/........ 

et bonne année à toutes et tous...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


merci pareillement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça se passe comment un nouvel an en chine, parce que normalement c'est pas à la même date que nous le nouvel an chinois ?!??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le hockey la final de la Coupe Spengler Davos-Team Canada


----------



## ricchy (31 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 


merci pareillement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça se passe comment un nouvel an en chine, parce que normalement c'est pas à la même date que nous le nouvel an chinois ?!??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le hockey la final de la Coupe Spengler Davos-Team Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement c'est pas la même date ça change chaques année.
C'est en relation avec la lune. M'en demande pô plus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mon coeur balance, hum hum:
Davos-Team Canada Davos-Team Canada Davos-Team Canada Davos-Team Canada Davos-Team Canada Davos-Team Canada
ALLER LE CANADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2002)

Davos a été battu 3-2 en finale par le Team Canada.


----------



## ricchy (1 Janvier 2003)

yes...


----------



## simon (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * yes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci pour ton mail j'ai bien noté la chose ne t'inquiéte pas et vraiment cool la photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








En passant bonne année à tous


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2003)

Bonne année 2003 La Puce! Et à ton Simon aussi tiens...


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Janvier 2003)

Aller bonne année à tous !!!

Et une bonne nouvelle !!! Simon Amann à fini 9ème aujourd'hui dans le tournois des 4 tremplins !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pas general mais pour la deuxième manche ) J'espere que ca va continu comme ca pour lui


----------



## kisco (2 Janvier 2003)

bonne année !! (pour changer)

il me semble qu'il a fini 6e Simon Amman, non?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (2 Janvier 2003)

Bonne année à tous .....


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * bonne année !! (pour changer)

il me semble qu'il a fini 6e Simon Amman, non?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non !!! 9ème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et c'est deja bien !!!!


----------



## kisco (2 Janvier 2003)

hééé non ! c'est bel et bien 6e ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_GARMISCH - Le Slovène Primoz Peterka a remporté le concours de saut à ski de Garmisch, comptant pour la tournée des 4 tremplins. Il a devancé Adam Malysz (Pol) et Andreas Goldberger (Aut). Le Suisse Simon Ammann a fini 6e, son meilleur résultat cette saison. [...] _ 
 -&gt;TSR sports


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Janvier 2003)

Ouaich.... c'est juste... je sais pas pkoi je me suis mis 9 dans la tete mouah !!!  

Peux etre le nombre de smirnoff que j'ai bu pendant le nouvel ans


----------



## KARL40 (2 Janvier 2003)

Ou d'avoir trop écouté "if 6 was 9" de HENDRIX  ...


----------



## simon (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> *
Peux etre le nombre de smirnoff que j'ai bu pendant le nouvel ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Toi aussi....t'en as trop bu...comme ça on est deux


----------



## simon (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

Merci pour ton mail j'ai bien noté la chose ne t'inquiéte pas et vraiment cool la photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








En passant bonne année à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## aricosec (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

Toi aussi....t'en as trop bu...comme ça on est deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ça ne t'a pas empecher de me repondre,merci,j'ai trouvé la panne,la case se souvenir de ma connection était decoché dans mon profil

_POURQUOI  ?_





mystere


----------



## WebOliver (3 Janvier 2003)

Belle rentrée et bonnes résolutions pour le LHC qui se prend un 6-0 à Rapperswil.


----------



## simon (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

ça ne t'a pas empecher de me repondre,merci,j'ai trouvé la panne,la case se souvenir de ma connection était decoché dans mon profil

POURQUOI  ?





mystere











* 

[/QUOTE]

Je t'ai peut-être répondu mais franchement je ne me souviens pas du tout de la question


----------



## simon (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Belle rentrée et bonnes résolutions pour le LHC qui se prend un 6-0 à Rapperswil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]












 ce qui me rassure c'est que si fribourg continue on va se faire des play-out romand qui vont chier des braises


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 




* 

[/QUOTE]


































J'adore !!!!


----------



## ricchy (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * 


































J'adore !!!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, merci Jean-iMarc on pc, mais faut dire ça à moi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Simon, tu vas pas me piquer la vedette tout de même ???


----------



## sylko (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

On a pas de mer en Suisse... mais on a une marine marchande, (là aussi), la flotte la plus jeune du monde. Faut le faire non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a pas de mer en Suisse mais on est en finale de la Coupe Louis Vuitton... Il est ou le Défi Français? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a pas de mer, mais on a quelques bons navigateurs: Stève Ravussin (bon il s'est endormi à la dernière Route du Rhum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Yvan  Bourgnon, le frère de Laurent, Roger Montandon (bon lui c'est un peu spécial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Pierre Fehlmann, Dominique Wavre  et je pense que j'en oublie...

Pas mal pour un pays sans mer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas qu'un peu, mon n'veu!!!

Bernard Stamm en tête de la Course autour du Monde en solitaire

Le site de Bernard Stamm 

Les positions en course


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> *(...) Bernard Stamm en tête de la Course autour du Monde en solitaire (...)* 

[/QUOTE]

Je l'avais oublié lui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Un des meilleurs actuels.


----------



## ricchy (5 Janvier 2003)

Rien à voir avec votre sujet, mais c'est pas grave...
Moi aussi j'ai sorti le champagne...
Quoi mes deux marioles là en bas, ils fêtent mes 500 posts. hips


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Janvier 2003)

Avec quelques jours de retard, BONNE ANNEE !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(je rentre de Paris... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

++
Beru


----------



## sylko (5 Janvier 2003)

Toutes mes ficelles de caleçon pour ton 500e post!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2003)

C'est vrai qu'elle est craquante...






Et félicitations pour ton 500e post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au fait, toi qui est en Chine, tu parles un peu chinois? Sais-tu si des cours se donnent en Suisse romande... C'est une langue très difficile, mais est-elle accessible tout de même?


----------



## ricchy (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * C'est vrai qu'elle est craquante...

Et félicitations pour ton 500e post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au fait, toi qui est en Chine, tu parles un peu chinois? Sais-tu si des cours se donnent en Suisse romande... C'est une langue très difficile, mais est-elle accessible tout de même?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Nihao WebOliver, ce qui veux dire bonjour. (et ça se dit nirao)
Car le h se dit r, comme le q se prononce ti.
J'habite à Qianpu, mais ça se dit tyennpou, dans le genre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



" Sais-tu si des cours se donnent en Suisse romande... "
Oui, les cours Migros le propose. &gt; lien en bas du post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La langue est accessible bien sûr.
Difficile, moi j'ai débarqué en Chine du jour au lendemain sans avoir appris un seul mot de Chinois.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors te dire si c'est difficile. &gt; oui. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je trouve que c'es plus facile de parler que de le comprendre.
Je viens de connaître un français de Pekin, il maîtrise à fond.
Il parle le chinois mieux que tous les étudiants occidentaux où je suis.
Mais 3 ans pour apprendre parfaitement,(sans compter qu'il sait le lire aussi) 

cours migros.


----------



## simon (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Belle rentrée et bonnes résolutions pour le LHC qui se prend un 6-0 à Rapperswil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Belle rentrée et bonnes résolution pour le LHC qui met un 6-1 à Berne


----------



## Jean-iMarc (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

Merci, merci Jean-iMarc on pc, mais faut dire ça à moi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Simon, tu vas pas me piquer la vedette tout de même ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je me doute bien que la photo est de toi, donc cette phrase t'était adressée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En ce qui concerne Simon, La Puce n'aurait jamais accepter qu'il photographie une autre qu'elle ....


----------



## simon (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * 

En ce qui concerne Simon, La Puce n'aurait jamais accepter qu'il photographie une autre qu'elle .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















* 

[/QUOTE]

En fait entre La Puce est moi c'est plutot moi le grand jaloux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ben tiens d'ailleurs on va fêter nos 2 ans demain


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> *(...) ben tiens d'ailleurs on va fêter nos 2 ans demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon? Comment t'as fait pour t'inscrire sur MacGeneration avant d'être né?


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

En fait entre La Puce est moi c'est plutot moi le grand jaloux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ben tiens d'ailleurs on va fêter nos 2 ans demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Félicitation !!!!


----------



## ricchy (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 2 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca passe ou ça casse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apparament ça passe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Continuer comme ça les n'enfants.

Toujours rassurant le ricchy.


----------



## simon (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Ah bon? Comment t'as fait pour t'inscrire sur MacGeneration avant d'être né? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai toujours été très précoce comme garçon


----------



## simon (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

Ca passe ou ça casse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apparament ça passe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Continuer comme ça les n'enfants.

Toujours rassurant le ricchy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

Y parait que c'est un cap fatidique, alors pour éviter toutes engueulade de dernière minute je sais pas si je vais l'appeler ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mais non je déconne vous inquiétez pas je vous inviterai au mariage (le 7 du 7 2007 est déjà bloqué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

vous inquiétez pas je vous inviterai au mariage (le 7 du 7 2007 est déjà bloqué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)  * 

[/QUOTE]


C'est noté !!!


----------



## simon (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * 


C'est noté !!!












* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi suis sur un PC...beeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkkk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 allez j'y retourne plus qu'une heure de cours...(ça m'en fait juste 9 aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## simon (7 Janvier 2003)

C'est parce que vous êtes déjé rivé sur mon mac pour faire des refresh de la page de l'AppleStore pour vir les éventuelles bugs d'affichages que vous venez plus chez moi ?????


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * C'est parce que vous êtes déjé rivé sur mon mac pour faire des refresh de la page de l'AppleStore pour vir les éventuelles bugs d'affichages que vous venez plus chez moi ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

lololololol !!! Je veux un new IPOD!!! STP Steve !!! stp stp stp !!!


----------



## simon (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * 

lololololol !!! Je veux un new IPOD!!! STP Steve !!! stp stp stp !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En plus je pourrais pas la voir cette keynote alors franchement...perso je préfère allez manger au restaurant avec La Puce pour fêter nos 2 ans, et hop quand je rentrerai chez moi je serai émerveillé par les nouveautés


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

En plus je pourrais pas la voir cette keynote alors franchement...perso je préfère allez manger au restaurant avec La Puce pour fêter nos 2 ans, et hop quand je rentrerai chez moi je serai émerveillé par les nouveautés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je commence mes cours pour la tuture


----------



## Jean-iMarc (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

En plus je pourrais pas la voir cette keynote alors franchement...perso je préfère allez manger au restaurant avec La Puce pour fêter nos 2 ans, et hop quand je rentrerai chez moi je serai émerveillé par les nouveautés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon n'aniv !!!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

En plus je pourrais pas la voir cette keynote alors franchement...perso je préfère allez manger au restaurant avec La Puce pour fêter nos 2 ans, et hop quand je rentrerai chez moi je serai émerveillé par les nouveautés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors, passé une bonne soirée? Et pleins de surprises en rentrant...


----------



## sylko (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Je l'avais oublié lui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Un des meilleurs actuels. * 

[/QUOTE]


LE meilleur!

Trois étapes sur trois!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Site Internet de Bernard Stamm


----------



## simon (11 Janvier 2003)

En plus d'avoir passé une super journée aux cours (vachement intéressant, et notez que je dis ce genre de chose très très rarement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) je viens de m'apercevoir que je suis l'heureux gagnant du deuxième prix d'un concours sur macplus.org la preuve ici http://www.macplus.org/magplus/article.php?id_article=3244 trop cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 on pourra se faire de visio conférence


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2003)




----------



## simon (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

On trouve à la FNAC ou pas


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

On trouve à la FNAC ou pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

sur commande


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * En plus d'avoir passé une super journée aux cours (vachement intéressant, et notez que je dis ce genre de chose très très rarement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) je viens de m'apercevoir que je suis l'heureux gagnant du deuxième prix d'un concours sur macplus.org la preuve ici http://www.macplus.org/magplus/article.php?id_article=3244 trop cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 on pourra se faire de visio conférence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vas sur MacPlus toi!? Scandâââle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Tu vas sur MacPlus toi!? Scandâââle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben franchement repartir avec plein de KDO de macplus pour le prix j'y retourne dès qu'il y a un nouveau concours


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Janvier 2003)

Ca ira pour cette fois...


----------



## ricchy (12 Janvier 2003)

cool on va pouvoir chatter cette fois $imon, et même j'y verrai ta tronche...


----------



## simon (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Belle rentrée et bonnes résolutions pour le LHC qui se prend un 6-0 à Rapperswil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais qui gagne aussi contre Kloten par 4-2 et Genève termine (enfin) sa belle série conter Fribourg qui se sont reveillé avec le licenciement de Muller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On va voir ce que fait LHC contre Genève cet après-midi


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> *(...) On va voir ce que fait LHC contre Genève cet après-midi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben ils ont perdu 3-2.


----------



## simon (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Ben ils ont perdu 3-2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais faut quand même dire qu'ils étaient mené 3-0 qu'ils sont revenus et que Genève a eu un peu chance puisque Bobillier (lausannois donc) à tirer à 4 secondes de la fin et le puck c'est écrasé sur le montant intérieur sans rentré...grrrrr rachant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon en tout cas Lausanne fait plaisir à voir ces derniers temps c'est cool


----------



## Jean-iMarc (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * cool on va pouvoir chatter cette fois $imon, et même j'y verrai ta tronche... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Y a plus qu'à ouvrir une room sur iVisit ...
puisque iVideoconf d'apple n'est pas sorti.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2003)

Et 2 à 0 pour Alinghi face à Oracle


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Et 2 à 0 pour Alinghi face à Oracle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Yes !!!! Je la sens bien cette coupe de l'america !!!


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * 

Yes !!!! Je la sens bien cette coupe de l'america !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour l'instant c'est encore la Coupe Louis Vuitton... et il reste 3 manches à gagner pour passer à la Coupe de l'America. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et pour autant qu'Oracle ne marque aucun point.


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Pour l'instant c'est encore la Coupe Louis Vuitton... et il reste 3 manches à gagner pour passer à la Coupe de l'America. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et pour autant qu'Oracle ne marque aucun point.  * 

[/QUOTE]

ca je sais !!! Mais c'est trop bien parti !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2003)

Vite un remontage in-extremis avant passage en deuxième page....


----------



## cux221 (15 Janvier 2003)

Je trouve cette coupe complètement débile!!!
Un bateau suisse avec un equipage neo-zelandais et j'en passe.
Ce n'est plus qu'une question de fric maintenant!!


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cux221:</font><hr /> * Je trouve cette coupe complètement débile!!!
Un bateau suisse avec un equipage neo-zelandais et j'en passe.
Ce n'est plus qu'une question de fric maintenant!!
* 

[/QUOTE]

ca à toujours été la cas... Exemple : Le foot, la F1 et j'en passe bien d'autre !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cux221:</font><hr /> * Je trouve cette coupe complètement débile!!!
Un bateau suisse avec un equipage neo-zelandais et j'en passe.
Ce n'est plus qu'une question de fric maintenant!!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais pis Schumacher il est allemand et il fait gagner Ferrari... Ronaldo il est brésilien et il joue au Real Madrid... C'est po juste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au passage ça fait 3-0 pour Alinghi...


----------



## kisco (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Ouais pis Schumacher il est allemand et il fait gagner Ferrari... Ronaldo il est brésilien et il joue au Real Madrid... C'est po juste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au passage ça fait 3-0 pour Alinghi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

très juste comme remarque !
c'est vrai que c pas le bateau de l'"équipe suisse". 
c'est les règles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et Oracle qui se prends des pénalités... faire un 360° à la bouée, trop loool les images !!


----------



## simon (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * 

très juste comme remarque !
c'est vrai que c pas le bateau de l'"équipe suisse". 
c'est les règles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et Oracle qui se prends des pénalités... faire un 360° à la bouée, trop loool les images !!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Elles sont sur le net ces images ou pas ?????? Donne un peu l'adresse je voudrais bien voir, parce que j'arrive jamais à attendre 1h du mat sans être tombé dans les bras de morfée


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2003)

pour suivre c'est par là &gt;Alinghi.com 

bonne nuit!
vais suivre la régate d'hier...


----------



## gjouvenat (16 Janvier 2003)

Ben grégoire... Et oui, aujourd'hui je suis majeur


----------



## nato kino (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * Ben grégoire... Et oui, aujourd'hui je suis majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Condoléances...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * Ben grégoire... Et oui, aujourd'hui je suis majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouh là... ça nous rajeunis pas ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Bon anniversaire quand même.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * Ben grégoire... Et oui, aujourd'hui je suis majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


Joyeux anniv'  vieux !!!















Va faire pêter le champagne à la prochaine SAES le grand Greg !!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * Ben grégoire... Et oui, aujourd'hui je suis majeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Manquera plus qu'une bise de La Puce pour lui rougir les joues ....


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2003)

Alinghi perd la quatrième manche et ne mène désormais plus que 3-1.


----------



## simon (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Alinghi perd la quatrième manche et ne mène désormais plus que 3-1.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Surtout qu'ils ont perdu avec plus de 2 minutes de retard


----------



## ricchy (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * 

Manquera plus qu'une bise de La Puce pour lui rougir les joues ....




* 

[/QUOTE]

Et moi pour immortaliser l'événement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Joyeux anniversaire qui ??
Quette... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah non Gregos, suis je bête. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Boooooonnnnnnneeeeeee fêtes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

" A part ça c'est quand la prochaine SAS"


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Janvier 2003)

Le plus tôt possible !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2003)

Alinghi à un point de la finale: 4-1...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2003)

*Coupe Louis Vuitton remportée par Alinghi*





*C'était une superbe ragate !!! *


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2003)

Au passage, allez voir le site d'*Alinghi*. Il est très bien fait... Dommage que le logiciel Virtual Spectator ne tourne que sur PC...


----------



## sylko (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Au passage, allez voir le site d'Alinghi. Il est très bien fait... Dommage que le logiciel Virtual Spectator ne tourne que sur PC... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Serono (Alinghi) est un des plus gros clients de bases Oracle! C'est normal qu'ils aillent laissé gagné le bateau de Bertarelli


----------



## simon (21 Janvier 2003)

Sorry les jeunes mais je suis pas trop chez moi ces temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 juré je vais fair un effort pour venir un peu plus


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2003)

bon, faut penser à fermer les petits gars, vous n'avez pas une concession à durée illimitée.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_on m'a dit de vous le dire et puis je passais par là..._


----------



## simon (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * bon, faut penser à fermer les petits gars, vous n'avez pas une concession à durée illimitée.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





on m'a dit de vous le dire et puis je passais par là...






* 

[/QUOTE]

Je viens de rediscuter le contrat de bail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 illimité que je te dis


----------



## maousse (21 Janvier 2003)

Et les impôts locaux, les charges, l'eau, le courant, la caution, la dératisation ? (avec le bordel que vous foutez, ça commence à puer là-dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Dieu sait que j'aime l'odeur du Suisse au coin du bar, faut pas vous renfermer !


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2003)

Pour ce qui est de la marine : une citation de Cazauvielh père, député dans l'indépendance de l'est le 21 février 1900 (c'est le dictionnaire de la bêtise qui me le dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) :

"Les marins sont des hommes utiles et nécessaires, sans lesquels la marine n'existerait pas".

Et je renchérirai : "d'autant plus en suisse !"


----------



## ricchy (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

Je viens de rediscuter le contrat de bail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 illimité que je te dis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

comment y va le chtit Simon?
on te vois plus beaucoup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je sais tu bosses beaucoup...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je te soutient de ce lointain pays où je me trouve.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Demain je pars pour Hong Kong renouveler mon visa.
C'est juste histoire de te faire mousser un peu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 amitié


----------



## simon (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

comment y va le chtit Simon?
on te vois plus beaucoup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je sais tu bosses beaucoup...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je te soutient de ce lointain pays où je me trouve.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Demain je pars pour Hong Kong renouveler mon visa.
C'est juste histoire de te faire mousser un peu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 amitié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement je n'ai pas 5 minutes à moi ces derniers temps, et cela ne va pas trop alle en s'améliorant en tout cas pas avant le 7 février (après "vacances" parce qu'il va falloir rebosser les cours du 1er semestre et j'ai mille trucs à faire). Et j'avoue sans honte que là ces temps j'accuse un peu le coup et j'en ai un peu marre mais bon cela va passer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Profite bien de Hong-Kong pour nous et surtout on attend les photos


----------



## casimir (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

Je viens de rediscuter le contrat de bail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 illimité que je te dis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

fait gaffe au squateur


----------



## gribouille (24 Janvier 2003)




----------



## simon (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> *   * 

[/QUOTE]

---


----------



## ricchy (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

---  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu est trop sérieux mon Simon, laisse toi aller...












un squateur...


----------



## simon (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

Tu est trop sérieux mon Simon, laisse toi aller...












un squateur...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je te vois venir toi...... c'est a cause de toi que c'est le souk sur le net, j'en suis certains de chez certains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et voilà ce que ça fait de me laisser aller


----------



## simon (27 Janvier 2003)

J'ai reçu ma webcam et mes trois programme d'intego gagner lors du concours de Macplus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Très sympa cette petite webcam je dois dire


----------



## Blob (27 Janvier 2003)

Aujourd'hui j'ai été aux chiottes trois fois.... mais tout le monde s'en fout hein?


----------



## Blob (27 Janvier 2003)

Et j'ai aussi fait la dictée de pivot avec maousse.... 3 fautes pour moi ... 15 pour maousse (il est vraiment nul)


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Et j'ai aussi fait la dictée de pivot avec maousse.... 3 fautes pour moi ... 15 pour maousse (il est vraiment nul)

* 

[/QUOTE]

oui, il est nul le maousse.... il a buté sur le LucAlphand des neiges, un oiseau pourtant connu jusqu'en Lybie (pas plus loin, après il panne...)


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Aujourd'hui j'ai été aux chiottes trois fois.... mais tout le monde s'en fout hein?  * 

[/QUOTE]

un peu, c'est pas que tu nous fait chier mais presque !


----------



## Blob (27 Janvier 2003)

Serais-je plus chiant que sieur Casimir? non qd meme ? si? :'( :'(

Pourtant le blob est plus joyeux et encaisse mieux l'alcool


----------



## maousse (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Et j'ai aussi fait la dictée de pivot avec maousse.... 3 fautes pour moi ... 15 pour maousse (il est vraiment nul)

* 

[/QUOTE]quèsaco, je comprends rien


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Serais-je plus chiant que sieur Casimir? non qd meme ? si? :'( :'(

Pourtant le blob est plus joyeux et encaisse mieux l'alcool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

en tout cas, le casimir il vomit vachement souvent quand il a bu, le mélange Gloubiboulga-péquet, il a du mal le petiot !


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * quèsaco, je comprends rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

va consulter ta billet*t*iste !!


----------



## maousse (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

va consulter ta billettiste !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]La pipit*t*e te salue bien


----------



## maousse (27 Janvier 2003)

l'harfang des neiges aussi, puisque c'était ta question


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * l'harfang des neiges aussi, puisque c'était ta question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

laisse tomber, je connais l'animal, ne me prends pas pour une buse !


----------



## ricchy (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * J'ai reçu ma webcam et mes trois programme d'intego gagner lors du concours de Macplus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Très sympa cette petite webcam je dois dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme ça tu vas pouvoir surveiller tes squateurs: 
Alèm, Blob, Maousse, Casimir ect...


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

Comme ça tu vas pouvoir surveiller tes squateurs: 
Alèm, Blob, Maousse, Casimir ect... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

qui c'est qui squatte ?  

















on va les attraper, vous allez voir !!


----------



## casimir (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

Comme ça tu vas pouvoir surveiller tes squateurs: 
Alèm, Blob, Maousse, Casimir ect... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

je vais me mettre devant la webcam tien


----------



## simon (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr /> * 

je vais me mettre devant la webcam tien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'en as pas un peu marre, parce que là cela fait un bout de temps que tu es devant cette webcam


----------



## casimir (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

T'en as pas un peu marre, parce que là cela fait un bout de temps que tu es devant cette webcam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

et tu vois quoi la ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr /> * 

je vais me mettre devant la webcam tien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Et il le fait en plus


----------



## casimir (28 Janvier 2003)

et encore on ne vois pas quand je me grate le cul


----------



## simon (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr /> * et encore on ne vois pas quand je me grate le cul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En vous rappelant très cher habitant de la maison de Simon que ce service de Webcam de Casimir vous est proposé depuis la lointaine mais néamoins très connue Ile aux enfants


----------



## simon (30 Janvier 2003)

Toujours en vous rappelant que every body est invité à la SAES -&gt; http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Board=UBB25&amp;Number=287732&amp;page=0&amp;view=collapsed&amp;sb=5&amp;o=&amp;fpart=5


----------



## casimir (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

En vous rappelant très cher habitant de la maison de Simon que ce service de Webcam de Casimir vous est proposé depuis la lointaine mais néamoins très connue Ile aux enfants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

mêmes les suiises me connaise


----------



## kisco (30 Janvier 2003)

Qui serait partant pour venir au prochain gros match du LHC, ce dimanche à Malley face à Fribourg ?


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2003)

P -3...


----------



## simon (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * Qui serait partant pour venir au prochain gros match du LHC, ce dimanche à Malley face à Fribourg ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il faut te dépêcher sur les places il me semble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je serai évidement de la partie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (tout du moins des spectateurs, puisque sur la glace cela va être difficile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2003)

Le championnat est de toutes façons joué pour le LHC...


----------



## simon (31 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Le championnat est de toutes façons joué pour le LHC... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

De loin pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je sais bien que je suis un fan et donc du coup pas très objectif, mais sincèrement apèrs la prestation de mardi soir contre Zurich ou le LHC à très très très bien accroché le 1er du classement (sans compter un but annulé valable et un tire sur le poteau intérieur du LHC), sans compter qu'ils n'ont plus perdu à Malley depuis 5 matchs, que les 4 étrangers sont en pleines forme, sincèrement je ne mettrai pas ma main au feu qu'ils finiront dernier. En tout tout va se jouer se week-end, et même déjà ce soir puisque si Davos gagne contre Zoug c'est bien parti


----------



## simon (31 Janvier 2003)

Et il suffisait de demander, Davos à péniblement gagner contre Zoug, donc le LHC se trouve à 2 point de Zoug, hors samedi c'est Zoug-LHC un match à 6 points pour le LHC et s'ils arriventz à gagner dimanche le LHC à des chances de ne plus être le dernier du classement à la fin du week-end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (ahhh l'espoir je vous jure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## simon (1 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * Qui serait partant pour venir au prochain gros match du LHC, ce dimanche à Malley face à Fribourg ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu viens ou pas ?


----------



## kisco (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

Tu viens ou pas ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

je pense pas, vu que j'ai pas de billet.
c'est faisable de les acheter là bas ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2003)

J'ai regardé partiellement la cérémonie d'ouverture des Championnats du monde de ski de Saint-Moritz... Quelle honte... J'espère que peu de monde ne l'a vue à l'étranger car ça donnait une bien piètre image de la Suisse. Ça ressemblait plus à une grande foire champêtre qu'à autre chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Et dire qu'on doit organiser l'Euro 2008... Heureusement qu'on a pas eu les Jeux 2006 à Sion...


----------



## simon (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * 

je pense pas, vu que j'ai pas de billet.
c'est faisable de les acheter là bas ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

D'après ce que je sais il reste environ 1800 places maintenant je sais pas s'il y en aura toujours demain après-midi à Malley, tu as meilleur temps d'aller regarder sur le forum du LHC http://www.lausannehockeyclub.ch ou d'appeler le secreétariat demain


----------



## simon (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Le championnat est de toutes façons joué pour le LHC... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je confirme merci Reto Schürch (gardien de Lausanne) ce con (excusez moi mais là y a pas d'autre terme) réussit à ce prendre un goal du milieu de la patinoire à la dernère seconde de la prolongation


----------



## simon (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * 

je pense pas, vu que j'ai pas de billet.
c'est faisable de les acheter là bas ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Si malgré la défaite de hier soir tu veux toujours venir il reste environ 1400 places debout tu peux en acheter entre 12h et 14h30 au LHCenter (centre Malley Lumière juste à côté de la patinoire) et après 14h30 aux caisses de la patinoire, mais si j'étais toi je prendrai mes précautions et j'irai le plus tot possible


----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2003)

Après la calamiteuse cérémonie d'ouverture, place au sport avec le Super-G messieurs à 12h15.


----------



## kisco (2 Février 2003)

je vais pas venir, chuis plus motivé après la défaite d'hier...


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2003)

P -2


----------



## simon (5 Février 2003)

Ola je viens d'enlever toute la neige qui étais devant la maison alors vous pouvez revenir maintenant


----------



## ricchy (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * Ola je viens d'enlever toute la neige qui étais devant la maison alors vous pouvez revenir maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh bhen, c'est moi qui suis le plus loin et j'arrive le premier.
Bon Simon, alors pour moi ce sera un bon chtit café. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec deux trois cookies, mmmhhh c'est du tout bon ça.

La place à côté de la cheminée elle m'est réservée, je le signale tout de suite.


----------



## simon (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

Eh bhen, c'est moi qui suis le plus loin et j'arrive le premier.
Bon Simon, alors pour moi ce sera un bon chtit café. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec deux trois cookies, mmmhhh c'est du tout bon ça.

La place à côté de la cheminée elle m'est réservée, je le signale tout de suite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est parti !!!! un café et trois cookie pour le monsieur à côté de la cheminée avec le crane rasé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'espère que tu as un bonnet parce que sinon tu vas attraper froid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







faut que je vous laisser il continue de neiger alors je retourne déblayer la choser


----------



## casimir (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * Ola je viens d'enlever toute la neige qui étais devant la maison alors vous pouvez revenir maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

toujour rien en vue ici


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * Ola je viens d'enlever toute la neige qui étais devant la maison alors vous pouvez revenir maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça continue à tomber gentiment ici... Une belle journée de ski en perspective demain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par contre, vendredi j'aimerais bien que ça s'arrête... je dois aller à Zurich...


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2003)

tu veut une pelle ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu veut une pelle ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, ça ira...


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2003)

sinon aprés c'est le lance flame


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * sinon aprés c'est le lance flame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais je préfère... J'avais mal compris, le mot pelle a plusieurs sens.


----------



## simon (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Ouais je préfère... J'avais mal compris, le mot pelle a plusieurs sens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Y a quand même des gens tordus ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 t'avais compris quoi ???


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

Y a quand même des gens tordus ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 t'avais compris quoi ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'avais rien compris du tout...


----------



## ricchy (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

C'est parti !!!! un café et trois cookie pour le monsieur à côté de la cheminée avec le crane rasé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'espère que tu as un bonnet parce que sinon tu vas attraper froid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







faut que je vous laisser il continue de neiger alors je retourne déblayer la choser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'attends toujours mes cookies et mon café. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non mais ce que le service est lent dans cette baraque.
Et la Puce, elle est où?
Elle peux pas venir me servir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le feu là, il commence gentillement à s'éteindre.
Faudrai voir pour réalimenter un peu, je commence à me les p'ler. 

Peut être bien que tu t'est fait ensevelir sous 3 mêtres de neige va savoir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Simon, Simon, Siiiiiimoooooooonnnnnnnn, tu m'entends ?


----------



## simon (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

J'attends toujours mes cookies et mon café. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non mais ce que le service est lent dans cette baraque.
Et la Puce, elle est où?
Elle peux pas venir me servir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le feu là, il commence gentillement à s'éteindre.
Faudrai voir pour réalimenter un peu, je commence à me les p'ler. 

Peut être bien que tu t'est fait ensevelir sous 3 mêtres de neige va savoir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Simon, Simon, Siiiiiimoooooooonnnnnnnn, tu m'entends ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te jure ces clients qui crient pour être servi moi ça m'énerve mais alors qqch de grave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 du coup je les laisse encore poiroter un moment histoire qu'ils comprennent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La Puce va pouvoir te servir elle est la montagne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ahhhh un ptit week-end rien qu'avec mon mac cela faisait longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais chuuuut faut pas lui dire)

La neige c'est bon y en a plus...et pour le fourneau je suis d'accord avec toi


----------



## simon (12 Février 2003)

Ton café il est entrain de refroidir méchant


----------



## simon (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * je vais pas venir, chuis plus motivé après la défaite d'hier...






* 

[/QUOTE]

Et hop trop de bonheur l'entraineur a enfin compris que notre Ami Reto Schurch c'était pas ça et il a mit Beat Kindler et hop une victoire à l'extérieure qui laisse de minimime espoirs au LHC pour les deux derniers matchs de la saison


----------



## ricchy (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * Ton café il est entrain de refroidir méchant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Non mais l'aut là, je suis pô méchant djà 1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et de deux, Chuis gentil même que ma mom elle le dit à tout le monde que chuis gentil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout ça pour ne rien dire de plus intéressant. 
Ce qui permet de remonter la maison de Simon, qui allait faire un tour dans l'abîme de MACG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 désolé


----------



## Jean-iMarc (14 Février 2003)

Ensevelie qu'elle était la maison sous la neige, heureusement que Simon a une turbine pour nettoyer tout ça.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2003)

Ce soir c'est le début de la grande finale entre _Alinghi_ et _Team New Zealand_. Tous à 1 heure devant vos postes..


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2003)

je veux faire du mauvais esprit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "allez la nouvelle-zelande"


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je veux faire du mauvais esprit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "allez la nouvelle-zelande" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

_Alinghi_ remporte la première manche... bon... sur abandon de _Team New Zealand_ qui était pourtant bien parti.


----------



## kisco (17 Février 2003)

snif... Lausanne fait matche nul à Berne et comme Langnau a attu GE Servette, ils se retrouvent en match contre la rélégation face à Zoug.
Ils auront quand même l'avantage de commencer la série à Malley.


----------



## simon (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Alinghi remporte la première manche... bon... sur abandon de Team New Zealand qui était pourtant bien parti.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Chronique sprotive du diamnche soir, 2-0 pour Alinghi puisque qu'ils ont battu le team new zealand pour 7 secondes et cette fois sans abandon


----------



## simon (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * snif... Lausanne fait matche nul à Berne et comme Langnau a attu GE Servette, ils se retrouvent en match contre la rélégation face à Zoug.
Ils auront quand même l'avantage de commencer la série à Malley.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et oui dommage c'est vrai mais bon ils ne peuvent s'en prendre qu'à eux même, pour moi c'est le preuve qu'il ne faut pas compter sur les autres pour y arriver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on n'est jamais mieux servi que par soi même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cette saison le LHC n'a commencé à jouer que lors du dernier tour de championnat donc forcément 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rendez-vous le premier mars pour les play-out (qui entre nous ne vont pas être facile)


----------



## WebOliver (17 Février 2003)

Troisième régate ce soir... Une petite anecdote, en 152 ans aucune équipe menée 3-0 n'a réussi à remonter ce handicap. Pour l'instant ça n'est que 2-0... Nous verrons ça cette nuit...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bravo à Silvan Zurbriggen pour sa médaille d'argent en slalom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ainsi qu'à Federer pour la victoire au tournoi de Marseille.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2003)

Et voilà... c'est fait, _Alinghi_ mène désormais 3-0 après une troisième régate menée de main de maître de bout en bout.


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2003)

P-1

sur décision de Maousse. J'applique.


----------



## simon (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * snif... Lausanne fait matche nul à Berne et comme Langnau a attu GE Servette, ils se retrouvent en match contre la rélégation face à Zoug.
Ils auront quand même l'avantage de commencer la série à Malley.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Même pas sur après le stupidité (pour ne pas dire bien pire) de Fribourg qui a fait jouer un joueur sans licence valable et hop c'est le bordel au classement, donc on a Rappi en Play-off, Fribourg et Zoug en vacances, et des Play-out Langnau-LHC (donc le LHC a perdu l'avantage de la glace)...mais seul problème langnau ne veut pas jouer les play-out de toute façon ils peuvent parce qu'ils ont 7 joueurs en vacance + 1 un Amérique, 1 en Australie, et 1 autre perdu dans la nature, sans compter le gardien prêter en italie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 je trouve que Fribourg devrait payer le manque à ganger des autres clubs c'est une honte


----------



## simon (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Et voilà... c'est fait, Alinghi mène désormais 3-0 après une troisième régate menée de main de maître de bout en bout.  * 

[/QUOTE]

et Bâle a gagner 1-0 son match de Champions Ligue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 que du bonheur


----------



## kisco (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

et Bâle a gagner 1-0 son match de Champions Ligue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 que du bonheur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

de la folie ce match, la première mi-temps était vraiment impressionnante !!


----------



## ricchy (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * 

de la folie ce match, la première mi-temps était vraiment impressionnante !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Allez Lausanne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























 Un supporter chinois.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2003)

Le barreur français va remplacer le barreur néo-zélandais... mais petit hic, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire il ne parle pas anglais... et se fera comprendre par des signes... Pratique pour prendre des décisions rapidement et accessoirement essayer de gagner une régate...


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Et voilà... c'est fait, Alinghi mène désormais 3-0 après une troisième régate menée de main de maître de bout en bout.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Allez les petits suix !!! On est avec vous ! C'est quand même incroyable de voir un pays comme la Suisse avec autant de côtes océaniques battre un pays comme la Nouvelle Zélande isolé au milieu de vastes terres.


----------



## nato kino (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Le barreur français va remplacer le barreur néo-zélandais... mais petit hic, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire il ne parle pas anglais... et se fera comprendre par des signes... Pratique pour prendre des décisions rapidement et accessoirement essayer de gagner une régate... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Qu'est-ce qu'on ferait pas pour que la Suisse gagne tout de même...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2003)

Ça semble reparti pour un nouveau report de la régate de cette nuit.


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2003)

tellement peur des suisses que les kiwis on appeler un français a la rescouse


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tellement peur des suisses que les kiwis on appeler un français a la rescouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais bon.. y a quand même une majorité de Néo-Zélandais sur _Alinghi_. Notamment les excellents Russel Coutts et Brad Butterworth...


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2003)

mais bon, il y a assez de place et de vent sur le lac ?


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2003)

Ils n'ont pas la chance d'avoir un lac grand comme le Leman en Nouvelle Zélande ...


----------



## ricchy (23 Février 2003)

Devinette:
Quel est le plus grand lac de Suisse ???
Hein ???
J'attends vos réponses.


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2003)

Le Lac de Constance ? Il n'est qu'en partie en Suisse mais il est très grand.
Sinon si c'est un lac entier (ni Léman, ni Constance) c'est le lac de Neuchâtel, voir le le lac des quatres cantons ...


----------



## kisco (23 Février 2003)

le Lac de Neuch'


----------



## ricchy (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Le Lac de Constance ? Il n'est qu'en partie en Suisse mais il est très grand.
Sinon si c'est un lac entier (ni Léman, ni Constance) c'est le lac de Neuchâtel, voir le le lac des quatres cantons ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'aurai du préciser une seule réponse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est bien le lac de Neuchâtel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme tu le précises dans ta réponse melaure...

Voilà après de l'info sportive, de l'info géographique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Demain, c'est science.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Février 2003)

Richy, le maître Cappello de la maison de Simon.


----------



## ricchy (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * Richy, le maître Cappello de la maison de Simon.







* 

[/QUOTE]

Non non, loin de moi cette idée. Grrrrrrr
Je met des Grrrrrrr pour éviter la tête rouge, tu sais celle là &gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










A part votre course de bâteaux qui m'intéresse nullement, vous avez pas d'autres infos sportives ?
En plus de votre course cela va sans dire...
GJouvenat, avant quand il venait, parce que là je le voit plus beaucoup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il parlait de pleins d'autres trucs.
Il est bon en journaliste sportif, va finir à la TSR. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Continué le Hockey moi j'aime ça. 
Un nouveau thème chais pas moi, la pêche à la ligne voilà un sport intéressant.


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

J'aurai du préciser une seule réponse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est bien le lac de Neuchâtel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme tu le précises dans ta réponse melaure...

Voilà après de l'info sportive, de l'info géographique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Demain, c'est science.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

héhé. J'espère que tu ne vas pas demander le nombre de voiliers sur le lac et son impact sur l'écosystème ou la température de l'eau ...


----------



## maousse (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> P-1

sur décision de Maousse. J'applique. 

[/QUOTE] 
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Un nouveau thème chais pas moi, la pêche à la ligne voilà un sport intéressant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà, le jour est venu, je ne sais pas pour vous, mais la maison suisse, ça me gêne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Après 55 pages, l'essouflement est là...

Je fais ça pour vous, faut sortir un peu de chez Simon, ça commence à puer le fauve là-dedans, et le laisser tranquille avec sa puce surtout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







a bientôt, et ne me remerciez pas...


----------

